# World War Hulk vs. Bleach



## TonyG416 (May 23, 2008)

hulk is really pissed....but can't bust the planet, for the sake of this fight lets make it so that he can see and interact with the bleach side. this is everyone in bleach at once.....hax shikai's are limited to be used for only a minute.....and hulk knows about them.....how does this go? no prep.


----------



## Clearmoon (May 23, 2008)

JBD is that way --->


----------



## wiplok (May 23, 2008)

well, i dont know much about WWH but couldnt mayuri's bankai poison the hulk and kill him?
or is he immune to poison?


----------



## Clearmoon (May 23, 2008)

wiplok said:


> well, i dont know much about WWH but couldnt mayuri's bankai poison the hulk and kill him?
> or is he immune to poison?



No, WWH fucking anally rapes the Bleachverse, and thats a huge understatement in itself.

Goku max power versus Hulk is considered a banned matchup, and End of Series Goku>>>>>>>Bleachverse. And this is WWH of all forms....


----------



## Aokiji (May 23, 2008)

ClearMoon said:


> No, WWH fucking anally rapes the Bleachverse, and thats a huge understatement in itself.
> 
> Goku max power versus Hulk is considered a banned matchup, and End of Series Goku>>>>>>>Bleachverse. And this is WWH of all forms....



You clearly don't know enough about this section.


----------



## Clearmoon (May 23, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> You clearly don't know enough about this section.



?

Its not like this is an amusing matchup or that I even took took it seriously at first (see my first post). The OP even limited Bleach's shikai time so a bleach tard can't come in and say "LOL AIZEN SOLO'S WITH ILLUSIONS."

Unless you meant to imply that wiplok was trolling, which I don't think he was..


----------



## TonyG416 (May 23, 2008)

uh..I don't really think that this is rape, bleach side has moves that can kill you with just being hit twice, clone five some of you, control you completey, teleport you. plus other ones.


----------



## Aokiji (May 23, 2008)

ClearMoon said:


> ?
> 
> Its not like this is an amusing matchup or that I even took took it seriously at first (see my first post). The OP even limited Bleach's shikai time so a bleach tard can't come in and say "LOL AIZEN SOLO'S WITH ILLUSIONS."
> 
> Unless you meant to imply that wiplok was trolling, which I don't think he was..



Goku vs Hulk isn't that much of a banned matchup, he wouldn't get hit. This isn't Goku vs Superman.


----------



## Clearmoon (May 23, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Goku vs Hulk isn't that much of a banned matchup, he wouldn't get hit. This isn't Goku vs Superman.



I'm pretty sure Hulk has tagged far faster people than Goku before, and he can easily jump as high as Goku can fly. Unless you mean Goku IT'ing the fuck off the planet, and then busting it, but that won't kill WWH, and it will be a stalemate. Either way, Goku can't win shit. But yeah, it isn't as rape as Goku versus Supes, but still this is *Bleach* versus WWH...


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 23, 2008)

how does the hulk not die if goku blows up the planet. last time I checked zero gravity>the hulk


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 23, 2008)

He won't die though, just because he can't move doesn't mean he'll die.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 23, 2008)

can you post scans of hulk tanking planet busting attacks because I've only seen him take an H bomb.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 23, 2008)

"World of War Hulk"

Is that like Hulk dropped into World of Warcraft or something?


----------



## Antitard (May 23, 2008)

Kensie solos nonetheless


----------



## whamslam3 (May 23, 2008)

alot of chars in bleach can take out wwh


----------



## Dave (May 23, 2008)

whamslam3 said:


> alot of chars in bleach can take out wwh



No, no they can't.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Don, Chad and Yammi can all solo WWH


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

By taking it alone

Just like Hitsugaya.

Alone


----------



## Orion (May 23, 2008)

You dont need to make hulk able to interact since he already can regularly,and.....hulk flexes his muscles and the bleachverse dies.


----------



## Antitard (May 23, 2008)

feitan said:


> You dont need to make hulk able to interact since he already can regularly,and.....hulk flexes his muscles and the bleachverse dies.



Kon mindrapes him and alters reality.


----------



## atom (May 23, 2008)

Zomari solos.


----------



## Orion (May 23, 2008)

Soloes a thunderclap that makes him explode yes he does.


----------



## atom (May 23, 2008)

feitan said:


> Soloes a thunderclap that makes him explode yes he does.


Too bad he will be behind him and therefore thunderclap won't even effect him. Then War Hulk is controlled.


----------



## FireEel (May 23, 2008)

Antitard said:


> Kon mindrapes him and alters reality.



Yeah...while Hulk is raging and opening his mouth to yell in anger, Bleachverse throws Kon's pill into his open mouth, instantly ejecting his soul out, and Kon gains his body!


----------



## Tash (May 24, 2008)

I really hope to God that's sarcasm not bullshit I smell in your post, Sonic.


----------



## The World (May 24, 2008)

Urahara ejects Hulks soul out.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 24, 2008)

WWH Thunderclaps the universe they're in


----------



## FireEel (May 24, 2008)

Swajio said:


> I really hope to God that's sarcasm not bullshit I smell in your post, Sonic.



Lol, go search for all his posts.

You will find your answer.


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

FireEel said:


> Lol, go search for all his posts.
> 
> You will find your answer.


You guys search my posts? How pathetic.


----------



## FireEel (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> You guys search my posts? How pathetic.



No. You are the one who's pathetic enough to warrant a post-search. It cracks me up to see what you have been posting.


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

FireEel said:


> No. You are the one who's pathetic enough to warrant a post-search. It cracks me up to see what you have been posting.


Again, pathetic. You can keep on telling yourself that though. Rather then searching my posts, you could post scans of why Zomari's ability wouldn't effect War Hulk. Or scans of feats of why War Hulk would destroy all of Bleach.


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 24, 2008)

KT's ass hurts for weeks from this rape


----------



## Orion (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Again, pathetic. You can keep on telling yourself that though. Rather then searching my posts, you could post scans of why Zomari's ability wouldn't effect War Hulk. Or scans of feats of why War Hulk would destroy all of Bleach.



One thunderclap,go read a freaking hulk comic,or better yet show me when zomari controlled anything 1/100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000th as strong as world war hulk was.


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

feitan said:


> One thunderclap,go read a freaking hulk comic,or better yet show me when zomari controlled anything 1/100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000th as strong as world war hulk was.


Physical strength is irrelevant


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Physical strength is irrelevant



No - limits fallacy

Also Hulk has multiple souls and is highly resistant to mystical attacks


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> No - limits fallacy
> 
> Also Hulk has multiple souls and is highly resistant to mystical attacks


The attack has nothing to do with physical strength, souls and it isn't mystical attack.. if you are saying that physical strength is a factor, then please support your claims.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2008)

WWH is pretty broken although bleachverse have some haxxed people take for example szayel


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2008)

You're the one making the claim that it can affect anything regardless of strength. Let me ask you something: Could he use it on the moon and move the moon around? Because the Hulk has enough physical power to affect masses like the moon, so it would be comparable.


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> You're the one making the claim that it can affect anything regardless of strength. Let me ask you something: Could he use it on the moon and move the moon around? Because the Hulk has enough physical power to affect masses like the moon, so it would be comparable.


Its only been shown to work on living beings. The ability isn't like a "fight for control". Its not a tug-a-war.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Its only been shown to work on living beings. The ability isn't like a "fight for control". Its not a tug-a-war.



He tried to use it on Byakuya's senbonzakura but only failed because there were too many, correct?

It has never shown the ability to affect anything with the power of the Hulk. Byakuya could even resist it by injuring himself.

What you are claiming is a no - limits fallacy.


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

> It has never shown the ability to affect anything with the power of the Hulk. Byakuya could even resist it by injuring himself.
> 
> What you are claiming is a no - limits fallacy.


Except its not a no-limits fallacy. Hulk's power is irrelevant. The reason why Zomari's amor stopped working after Byakuya cut himself should be obvious.

You keep on saying that power is a factor. Provide evidence for this claim.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2008)

the argument rages on


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Except its not a no-limits fallacy. Hulk's power is irrelevant. The reason why Zomari's amor stopped working after Byakuya cut himself should be obvious.
> 
> You keep on saying that power is a factor. Provide evidence for this claim.



Don't try to shift the burden of proof to me, the BoP is on you to prove that it can affect anything regardless of mass/power.

I ask again: Could it affect the moon or the sun and move them around?


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Don't try to shift the burden of proof to me, the BoP is on you to prove that it can affect anything regardless of mass/power.
> 
> I ask again: Could it affect the moon or the sun and move them around?


I never said that it would effect the moon or sun so thats a pointless question. I never even mentioned mass or power. *You* are the one saying that due to the fact that the Hulk is more "powerful" he will be immune to the ability. I am asking you to prove this.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I never said that it would effect the moon or sun so thats a pointless question. I never even mentioned mass or *power*. You are the one saying that due to the fact that the Hulk is more "*powerfu*l" he will be immune to the ability. I am asking you to prove this.



Self - contradiction much?

Stop trying to shift the burden of proof.

I don't have to prove that he would be immune, YOU made the claim that it would work, so YOU have to prove that it will.

The sun and moon part is relevant, please answer the question.


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

> I don't have to prove that he would be immune, YOU made the claim that it would work, so YOU have to prove that it will.
> 
> The sun and moon part is relevant, please answer the question.


The sun and moon part is NOT relevant because I never even said or mentioned that it would work on those to begin with.

If the ability worked on Byakuya, why wouldn't work on Hulk? Do you even know how his ability works?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> The sun and moon part is NOT relevant because I never even said or mentioned that it would work on those to begin with.



It's called an analogy, now answer or I'll take it as a concession.



> If the ability worked on Byakuya, why wouldn't work on Hulk? Do you even know how his ability works?



So now Byakuya is as strong as the Hulk now?

That's like saying "If a bullet can kill a human, why can't it kill Godzilla?"

Not to mention Hulk is highly resistant to mystical/supernatural attacks in general.


----------



## Tash (May 24, 2008)

Obviously Bleach gets raped here but I'd just like to clear up some things about Amor. It's control comes from the ability to control the driving force of it's target. Explaining the whole bit about sovereignty, and why he could move Rukia like a puppet by manipulating her mind. But given that Hulk has multiple minds, and that ripping off a controlled part and regrowing it is simple for him, he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

> It's called an analogy, now answer or I'll take it as a concession.


Analogy or not, its still not even relevant. 



> So now Byakuya is as strong as the Hulk now?
> 
> That's like saying "If a bullet can kill a human, why can't it kill Godzilla?"
> 
> Not to mention Hulk is highly resistant to mystical/supernatural attacks in general.


Again, thats a no limit fallacy. So he's resistant to all mystical attacks now?



> But given that Hulk has multiple minds, and that ripping off a controlled part and regrowing it is simple for him, he has nothing to worry about.


If he has multiple minds then it would just control all of them since it controls THE driving force, if multiple minds are the driving force then it controls all of them.

The only reason people are downplaying the attack is because people don't like the fact that someone from Bleach could beat someone as powerful as the Hulk.


----------



## Darklyre (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Again, thats a no limit fallacy. So he's resistant to all mystical attacks now?



He just whooped the magical shit out of Zom and Strange.


----------



## Tash (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> If he has multiple minds then it would just control all of them since it controls THE driving force, if multiple minds are the driving force then it controls all of them.


 Not all of his minds are in control at once.



> The only reason people are downplaying the attack is because people don't like the fact that someone from Bleach could beat someone as powerful as the Hulk.



We're downplaying it because they can't and you're wrong.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Analogy or not, its still not even relevant.



Yes it is, and you will see why after you answer. Stop dodging the question. 



> Again, thats a no limit fallacy. So he's resistant to all mystical attacks now?





Notice I said "resistant", not "immune". Get a dictionary please. If he can fuck up Doctor Strange's astral form, he can shrug off any Bleach magic.



> If he has multiple minds then it would just control all of them since it controls THE driving force, if multiple minds are the driving force then it controls all of them.



Prove it

Not to mention he couldn't control Byakuya's mind, just his leg, and Byakuya conterattacked. Hulk is incredibly resistant to psychic assault, he has shrugged off mental attacks from Professor X, Doctor Strange, the Leader, etc.



> The only reason people are downplaying the attack is because people don't like the fact that someone from Bleach could beat someone as powerful as the Hulk.



Appeal to motive, and a downright ridiculous one to boot.


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

> Notice I said "resistant", not "immune". Get a dictionary please. If he can fuck up Doctor Strange's astral form, he can shrug off any Bleach magic.


I know what they mean... also, why is that? They are completely different things.



> Prove it
> 
> Not to mention he couldn't control Byakuya's mind, just his leg, and Byakuya conterattacked. Hulk is incredibly resistant to psychic assault, he has shrugged off mental attacks from Professor X, Doctor Strange, the Leader, etc.


He says it himself. When he explains his ability. Where is it shown that he couldn't control Byakuya's mind. You really should stop making stuff up. Also, Amor isn't a physic attack...




> Appeal to motive, and a downright ridiculous one to boot.


Concession accepted?



> Not all of his minds are in control at once.


If all of them together are the driving force of control, then yes, it would control all of them. Amor isn't limited to a single thing.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I know what they mean... also, why is that? They are completely different things.



Because Doctor Strange (even though he's not as powerful as he used to be), is so far beyond anything in Bleach it's not even worth joking about.



> He says it himself. When he explains his ability. Where is it shown that he couldn't control Byakuya's mind



Because Byakuya kept talking to him the whole time, had control of his faculties, and counterattacked? Geez.




> You really should stop making stuff up







> . Also, Amor isn't a physic attack...



Controlling someone's mind = psychic attack.

Psychic/Mystical resistance is one of the Hulk's greatest powers.



> Concession accepted?



How is pointing out your fallacies a concession?



> If all of them together are the driving force of control, then yes, it would control all of them. Amor isn't limited to a single thing.



All we saw it do was take control of Byakuya's arm and leg, and he could still fight and counterattack. Hulk is far more powerful and has resisted far more ridiculous and crazy attacks throughout his career. He wouldn't even notice, that is if any Bleacher was able to even get close to him without being instantly KO'd by his shockwaves....


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

> Because Doctor Strange (even though he's not as powerful as he used to be), is so far beyond anything in Bleach it's not even worth joking about.


So? They aren't even the same type of attack.



> Because Byakuya kept talking to him the whole time, had control of his faculties, and counterattacked? Geez.


Its called CIS.



> Controlling someone's mind = psychic attack.
> 
> Psychic/Mystical resistance is one of the Hulk's greatest powers.


No it doesn't.



> How is pointing out your fallacies a concession?


Because they are lies?



> All we saw it do was take control of Byakuya's arm and leg, and he could still fight and counterattack. Hulk is far more powerful and has resisted far more ridiculous and crazy attacks throughout his career. He wouldn't even notice, that is if any Bleacher was able to even get close to him without being instantly KO'd by his shockwaves....


Obviously he could still fight and attack. Its called Zomari being arrogant. A normal human could still fight without an arm and a leg. You are really missing the point. Zomari would take control of Hulk completely. Due to his ability, he would control whatever controls The Hulk, which is apparently multiple minds. If this is true, then Zomari will control just that, multiple minds.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2008)

Sonic said:


> So? They aren't even the same type of attack.



Stop trying this chameleon tactic where you keep redefining your technique as being something other than everything I mention.

Give your own definition of exactly what it is right now.



> Its called CIS.



Bullshit. You can't claim that if we only saw it in use once. Prove it can do all of these things you're claiming.



> No it doesn't.



Then what would you call it?



> Because they are lies?



It's a lie that you're using fallacies?



			
				you said:
			
		

> The only reason people are downplaying the attack is because people don't like the fact that someone from Bleach could beat someone as powerful as the Hulk.





> 4. Appeal to motive. This is when someone attempts to rebut an argument by speculating on what ulterior motives the person making the argument might have, instead of addressing the argument itself.
> 
> Example: "You only think Superman could beat Goku because you hate DBZ!"
> 
> In this case, the person is not actually debating the point (Superman vs. Goku) and is only attempting to invalidate his opponent's argument based on a possible motive.



Seriously, just give up. You're doing nothing but making a fool of yourself now.



> Obviously he could still fight and attack. Its called Zomari being arrogant. A normal human could still fight without an arm and a leg. You are really missing the point. Zomari would take control of Hulk completely. Due to his ability, he would control whatever controls The Hulk, which is apparently multiple minds. If this is true, then Zomari will control just that, multiple minds.



*PROVE* 

*IT*

He's never shown the ability to control someone completely, let alone someone with multiple minds, enough strength to shake worlds, and the ability to resist cosmic levels of mental/mystical assault.

You're simply using a no-limits fallacy and assuming things without evidence.


----------



## atom (May 24, 2008)

> Stop trying this chameleon tactic where you keep redefining your technique as being something other than everything I mention.
> 
> Give your own definition of exactly what it is right now.


I don't need to give my own definition. Its clear that Doctor Strange and Zomari's attacks aren't of the same type.




> Bullshit. You can't claim that if we only saw it in use once. Prove it can do all of these things you're claiming.


He explained all of his abilities to Byakuya out of arrogance... the entire fight was due to arrogance. Thats why they even started fighting to begin with...



> Then what would you call it?


Depends. Controlling the mind isn't always a physic attack.



> It's a lie that you're using fallacies?


Except they are not fallacies.




> He's never shown the ability to control someone completely, let alone someone with multiple minds, enough strength to shake worlds, and the ability to resist cosmic levels of mental/mystical assault.


He controlled Rukia? Was that just my imagination? Having multiple minds is irrelevant, his ability doesn't control minds. It controls sovereignty. Physical strength is not relevant. Mental assault isn't relevant either because this is not a physic attack.


----------



## FireEel (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> From your lack of a quick response, Endless Mike, I concede. Though I am right. Due to that vast difference in debating ability (You are a much better debater than I am). I'll just surrounder now. A 12 year old person on some forum really can't do much against someone who actually knows how to debate.
> 
> Since you are such a good debater, even if I am right, you could convince everyone that you are right. Because of that, I'll save us both time on posting meaningless posts about some fight.
> 
> ...



So you are now going to run away with your tail between your legs, your fingers plugged into your ears and screaming, "I am right! I am right!" without caring about what anyone else has to say?

Wow. So what if you' re 12 years old?

If anything, your childishness stems from your refusal to accept that Zomari isn't as awesome as your think him to be.

So go ahead. Run off and think you were right. Most people don't actually care.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

> If anything, your childishness stems from your refusal to accept that Zomari isn't as awesome as your think him to be.
> 
> So go ahead. Run off and think you were right. Most people don't actually care.


Well, I was trying to save both of us time. However, if thats how its going to be. Then disprove my arguments. I don't think I am right. I know I am right. If I am false, then provide your proof that I am. Rather then coming here and replying to my post. Perhaps I should actually disprove them. 

Until you prove that War Hulk cannot be affected by Zomari's amor. Leave.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> If I am false, then provide your proof that I am.
> 
> Until you prove that War Hulk cannot be affected by Zomari's amor. Leave.





			
				Logical Fallacy Reference Thread said:
			
		

> Burden of proof fallacy. This is when someone attempts to make someone else prove a claim when the burden of proof is really on them to prove it. The burden of proof is always on the positive claim, and the person who makes the claim.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



You are the one claiming that it can affect Hulk, you have to prove it.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

> You are the one claiming that it can affect Hulk, you have to prove it.


I already proved that it will effect him.

The Hulk has sovereignty
Amor steals it
It will effect the Hulk.

Saying it will not effect the Hulk is just gasping at straws. What next, Hulk's punches don't effect Zomari?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 25, 2008)

One things for sure, Zommari isn't affecting Hulks mind, seeing as Xavier can't. And controlling his body, assuming Amor can, will only pissed the Hulk off that he'll release a lot of destructive energy and deadly gamma radiation which would kill Zommari.

So, yeah, Hulk takes this. No one in Bleachverse is doing any damage to him, not even a scratch.


----------



## FireEel (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I already proved that it will effect him.
> 
> The Hulk has sovereignty
> Amor steals it
> ...



You are assuming that the hulk is just like any regular Shinigami.

Unfortunately the Hulk isn't. He's FAR beyond the power of any shinigami.


----------



## Tash (May 25, 2008)

Sovreignty is a blanket term for whatever would normally control what he's trying to. Rukia's mind has sovereignty over her body. Hulk has multiple minds, controlling one does nothing when Hulk has several minds to rule over his body. May the good lord help Bleach should Devil Hulk break out.


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Sovreignty is a blanket term for whatever would normally control what he's trying to. Rukia's mind has sovereignty over her body. Hulk has multiple minds, controlling one does nothing when Hulk has several minds to rule over his body. *May the good lord help Bleach should Devil Hulk break out.*



He'll start referring to everyone as "My dear."


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2008)

Musical Bleach wins WITH THE PWER OF SONG


----------



## qks (May 25, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> One things for sure, Zommari isn't affecting Hulks mind, seeing as Xavier can't. And controlling his body, assuming Amor can, will only pissed the Hulk off that he'll release a lot of destructive energy and deadly gamma radiation which would kill Zommari.
> 
> So, yeah, Hulk takes this. No one in Bleachverse is doing any damage to him, not even a scratch.



i seem to rember x-23 and wolverine "scratching" wwh 

how ever bleachverse could pull it off if aizen distracts the hulk while soi fons stabs him twice


----------



## Ippy (May 25, 2008)

qks said:


> i seem to rember x-23 and wolverine "scratching" wwh
> 
> how ever bleachverse could pull it off if aizen distracts the hulk while soi fons stabs him twice


Isn't that just poison?

Isn't Hulk immune to being poisoned?


----------



## qks (May 25, 2008)

The Goddamn Batman said:


> Isn't that just poison?
> 
> Isn't Hulk immune to being poisoned?



i dont ever rember it being said it was poison


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2008)

The Hulk was hit with a toxin that was specifically designed to kill him. It took him a minute to shrug it off.

Healing factor >>> poisons.


----------



## Ippy (May 25, 2008)

You're right.

I just reread the chapter it occurred in, and there was no mention of poison.

I wonder if Hulk's regen would counteract it.


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2008)

The Goddamn Batman said:


> You're right.
> 
> I just reread the chapter it occurred in, and there was no mention of poison.
> 
> I wonder if Hulk's regen would counteract it.



It was only called poison in the anime if I remember correctly...


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2008)

Elixir who can kill people with one touch, hell, he's even got "infinite potential" when it cames to biological manipulation gave it all he could and he didn't even manage to make the hulk sit down...


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2008)

poison doesnt affect the hulk in the slightest way


----------



## killfox (May 25, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The Hulk was hit with a toxin that was specifically designed to kill him. It took him a minute to shrug it off.
> 
> Healing factor >>> poisons.


1. It was called poison in the anime which isnt cannon. 2. It was during the Bount arc which is filler.


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2008)

killfox said:


> 1. It was called poison in the anime which isnt cannon. 2. It was during the Bount arc which is filler.



Look three posts above yours.



			
				Sylar said:
			
		

> It was only called poison in the anime if I remember correctly...


No sh#t, Sherlock.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

All Bleach characters move at minimum several million times the speed of light. They're impressive strength and durability feats alone put the WWH at a disadvantage and Ichigo's sheer strength can sometimes cause his opponents to release their true power which causes tension and stress on the fabric of space and time.

So why is the WWH pitted against such powerful and creative foes?


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

uh.....couldn't Szayal Aporro clone the hulk and have his clones fight hulk to death or something like that?


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

if Dr. Strange (who happens to be sorcer supreme of Earth and in charge of protecting it from all mystical and spiritual dangers) empowered by the essence of Zom (high level demon)* couldnt do anythign to stop WWH, I doubt anything in bleachverse could possibyl do

* for the sake of argument: let's ignore skrull talk till it's confirmed, people


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 25, 2008)

hulk wins
/thread


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> All Bleach characters move at minimum several million times the speed of light. They're impressive strength and durability feats alone put the WWH at a disadvantage and Ichigo's sheer strength can sometimes cause his opponents to release their true power which causes tension and stress on the fabric of space and time.
> 
> So why is the WWH pitted against such powerful and creative foes?



TWF your sarcasm didnt disappear with the name change didnt it


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

mow said:


> if Dr. Strange (who happens to be sorcer supreme of Earth and in charge of protecting it from all mystical and spiritual dangers) empowered by the essence of Zom (high level demon)* couldnt do anythign to stop WWH, I doubt anything in bleachverse could possibyl do
> 
> * for the sake of argument: let's ignore skrull talk till it's confirmed, people



oh come on, strange even stated that he could have killed hulk anytime he wanted, but didn't because he was his friend. and by the way, hulk tricked strange and broke his hands, thereby leaving him very limited in his spells, that is why he had to resort to Zom, and even than he was kicking hulks ass pretty good until strange dropped his guard and gave hulk a chance to pummel him because of innocent bystanders . stop overrating WWH, your giving people who don't know about him the wrong impression.


wait here, I will even get the scans...


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2008)

WWH shook off Black Bolt's voice.

NOTHING from Bleach, not one single thing, can compare to Black Bolt in terms of raw power.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

Sylar said:


> WWH shook off Black Bolt's voice.
> 
> NOTHING, not one single thing, can compare to Black Bolt in terms of raw power.



I think that everyone here can agree that bleachverse can't hurt him with there own regular attacks, however there are some who have hax shikai's that can bypass this. i.e soi fon's shikai, szayal's hax abilities


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Soi Fong is going to kill WWH with her Shikai?


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

Im not over ratign hulk. You're acting as if i just waltzed in here yelling OMG SHIFT HULK IZ LEETEST RAEP TIME BLEACH HAHA FCUKING LOSERS!!@!@!". If anythign this shows that Hulk is smart and calculating and a cuniving bastard.

it boils down to the fact he did beat Dr. Strange while zom empowered. it is a feat liek it or not. I highly doubt anything in Bleachverse could damage hulk. I only made that post to show that hulk can manage against magic (which the spirits in Bleach could be considered as). 

Physically wise? he manaed to go with The Sentry toe-to-toe. now if there is a character that overrated it is certainly the Sentry, but in WWH he fought Hulk with all his might and it ended up in a stand still (which hulk recovered from soon afterwards reverting from banner to hulk form again). 

Im not a follower of bleach anymore (stopped at the soul society arc), but i honestly cant see anything that they can do to bring down hulk whose healing factor anger was at it's most focused during WWH (as the series stated)


----------



## Rice Ball (May 25, 2008)

You mean Skrullbolt?
Strange jobbed to Hulk twice, the first time he showed he could have beaten him at any point in that battle, but didn't want to harm Peter Parker, if Zom-Strange was bloodlusted, he would have won, but he hesitated killing Hulk, which cost him the battle.

Bleach would win this, too meny unique and useful abilitys for him to win, consider Aizen and the high ranked captains working together. The hulks punches wouldn't land on any of them, while heavy hitters like GJ/Kenpachi take turns at attacking a disoriantated hulk.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

We all know that the Sentry is massively over-rated by a few posters, no need to worry about that.

A-Bomb >>>>>> Bleach.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Soi Fong is going to kill WWH with her Shikai?





This
This
This


I want you to really read this one again.


This


the bottom half.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Okay, and because of the lack of limits and actual feats, I'm going to take that statement at face-value and believe her?


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2008)

Mad Titan said:


> You mean Skrullbolt?
> Strange jobbed to Hulk twice, the first time he showed he could have beaten him at any point in that battle, but didn't want to harm Peter Parker, if Zom-Strange was bloodlusted, he would have won, but he hesitated killing Hulk, which cost him the battle.



I remember a WWH tie-in stating that Skrullbolt's yell knocked a piece of the moon the size of New Jersey into space.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 25, 2008)

You could take it in the battledome as a powerful attack to the soul, able to kill anyone shown in bleach yet in 2 strikes, i guess the more strikes the more the ability amps.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Okay, and because of the lack of limits and actual feats, I'm going to take that statement at face-value and believe her?



well, I don't see why you wouldn't....she had no reason to lie about that move....


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

Question (this goes out to Hulk/Bleach readers only): who in bleach has a healing factor of equal/higher standiogn to that of Hulk?


----------



## Rice Ball (May 25, 2008)

mow said:


> Question (this goes out to Hulk/Bleach readers only): who in bleach has a healing factor of equal/higher standiogn to that of Hulk?



No one.
The closest would be Nnoitra who is able to full limb regenerate.


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2008)

mow said:


> Question (this goes out to Hulk/Bleach readers only): who in bleach has a healing factor of equal/higher standiogn to that of Hulk?



No one at all.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2008)

not even mentioning healing factors hulk stomps

he tanks nukes, he sat thor down who was 10x more powerful with just his right hand alone


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

mow said:


> Question (this goes out to Hulk/Bleach readers only): who in bleach has a healing factor of equal/higher standiogn to that of Hulk?



well, some hollows have instant regeneration aswell as hollow ichigo.



this
Link removed
Link removed
this guy


also the 5th ( healed his arm.) and 4th ( eye heal.) espadas seem to have one aswell.


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

okay, another question: remember in WWH in the very end when Hulk stomps his foot and it's mentioned another stomp could very well rapture north america (or something. I honestly cant recall the exact wording. so if you can fix this for me that would be ace). who in bleach can do equal/higher level of damage similiar to that

EDIT: interesting, just how strong were those blast? would it equal a full strength Sentry punch and/or BB scream (which knocked a NJ sized piece of the moon)?


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2008)

mow said:


> okay, another question: remember in WWH in the very end when Hulk stomps his foot and it's mentioned another stomp could very well rapture north america (or something. I honestly cant recall the exact wording. so if you can fix this for me that would be ace). who in bleach can do equal/higher level of damage similiar to that



Again, no one at all.


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

so; if no one can match hulk strength wise or healing factor wise. how on earth do you; bleachverse supporters; propose bleach verse brign him down?

sure you can always use the numbers > strenght argument. but when it's Herc verses a few ants with albit painful bite, numbers really dont cut it.

Let's make this even more straight forward. list me 10 characters of your choosing from to form an Avengers-like team to battle the hulk. list their abilities, feats and such. becuase while I know what the hulk is capable of, and the fact that no one in bleach can match him in strenght and healing factor; i dont know much of bleach abilites and everythign ive read up to this point makes me honestly unable to see any manner where a bleach line up can take him down.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

mow said:


> okay, another question: remember in WWH in the very end when Hulk stomps his foot and it's mentioned another stomp could very well rapture north america (or something. I honestly cant recall the exact wording. so if you can fix this for me that would be ace). who in bleach can do equal/higher level of damage similiar to that



hmm......nope, can't think of anyone that could do that.



> EDIT: interesting, just how strong were those blast? would it equal a full strength Sentry punch and/or BB scream (which knocked a NJ sized piece of the moon)?



nope......that was probably a rhetorical question though...


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

So we can take it that even though some halows can regenrate, the level of damage that caused by the blast is infinitly lower than anything that can even slightly scratch the hulk?

^ this was a rhetrical question

EDIT: im off to bed so i'll respond to all explanatory posts regarding mine tomorrow. peace.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2008)

since everyone is gathered 

THUNDERCLAP ftw and those who dodge he still solos them


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

mow said:


> so; if no one can match hulk strength wise or healing factor wise. how on earth do you; bleachverse supporters; propose bleach verse brign him down?
> 
> Let's make this even more straight forward. list me 10 characters of your choosing from to form an Avengers-like team to battle the hulk. list their abilities, feats and such. becuase while I know what the hulk is capable of, and the fact that no one in bleach can match him in strenght and healing factor; i dont know much of bleach abilites and everythign ive read up to this point makes me honestly unable to see any manner where a bleach line up can take him down.




lets see...



aizen - his shikai makes you see whatever he wants you to see, plus unbreakable.

stark - teleportion....

szayal - omg where to begin, if he is eaten or killed he can either A take control of your body or B regenerate his body by taking your organ via impregnating you and coming out of your mouth. can make 5 some clones out of you if he is able to get a drop of this black substance on you and they have all your abilities and copy everything you do aswell, also can make this wing thing come at you and suck you and spit you out so that he can make a vodo doll out of you and open the doll (which have these little things that name organs and etc...) and by breaking the little things he can break the organs that you have.

zommari - amor, can control a single target if one of his fifty eyes hit you, though if he hits the head, he controls all of you.

soi fon - hit you two times in the sam spot and your dead. ( really fast fighter two.

maruiya - you should know him

kisuke - you should know him

kanmie - same as above..
.......


that’s probably all, putting anyone else would be meaningless.....they would just be there for bait or something.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> since everyone is gathered
> 
> THUNDERCLAP ftw and those who dodge he still solos them








it really isn't that impressive......most bleach characters should be able to take that or atleast move out of its range.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Soi Fong's Suzumebachi isn't killing WWH. And the rest of your arugment is stemed from ignorance.


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> it really isn't that impressive......most bleach characters should be able to take that or atleast move out of its range.



You clearly haven't read WWH. It was revealed, like it or not, that Hulk is always subconsciously limiting the damage he causes; Bruce doesn't like to kill people if he doesn't have to. In the final issue, at the peak of his anger he almost caused America's eastern seaboard to fall into the ocean after a couple steps. A thunderclap from a bloodlusted Hulk would wipe out Soul Society.


----------



## qks (May 25, 2008)

nobody here is saying that anybody in bleach is even close to being as powerfull as the hulk and nobody is down playing his regen


however some fights are more than "who can hit the hardest"
aizen
zomari
soi fong
sayzel

have extremly hax abilities which are more effective than weapon of mass destruction like blackbolts voice or sentry spaming energy everyware


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2008)

None of those matter when Hulk could end the battle just by slamming his hands together as hard as he can.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Soi Fong's Suzumebachi isn't killing WWH. And the rest of your arugment is stemed from ignorance.



ignorance? I have brought scans to back up my claim, all you have done is disclaim them by saying " no, I don't believe what she says is fact". why not prove it instead, I clearly know what I am talking about, you on the other hand don't.


----------



## qks (May 25, 2008)

Arishem said:


> None of those matter when Hulk could end the battle just by slamming his hands together as hard as he can.



not if aizen makes him do it the wrong way it wont


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> it really isn't that impressive......most bleach characters should be able to take that or atleast move out of its range.



lol wat  to bad i cant find th scans of hulk not WWH thunderclapping and the force is near a nuke 

wwh is by far the most broken hulk multiple times more powerful


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2008)

Fight starts. Hulk claps. Everyone nearby dies.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> ignorance? I have brought scans to back up my claim, all you have done is disclaim them by saying " no, I don't believe what she says is fact". why not prove it instead, I clearly know what I am talking about, you on the other hand don't.



Because your showcasing the No Limits argument that "Soi Fong's Shikai" can kill anything if it hits it twice, because it has never been shown to actually do that, lacking feats, and your claim is obviously ignorning her not having any limits on that power.

Secondly, your blatantly referencing a character falliable statement which in the OBD is not perceived as proof or evidence, especially when the statement is stemmed from the person whose said power is in question.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Because your showcasing the No Limits argument that "Soi Fong's Shikai" can kill anything if it hits it twice, because it has never been shown to actually do that, lacking feats, and your claim is obviously ignorning her not having any limits on that power.
> 
> Secondly, your blatantly referencing a character falliable statement which in the OBD is not perceived as proof or evidence, especially when the statement is stemmed from the person whose said power is in question.



if it can kill a shingami ( death god.) and I assume not strecthing to far,  spirits, than hulk really shouldn't be that hard of a target to kill aswell.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> if it can kill a shingami ( death god.) and I assume not strecthing to far,  spirits, than hulk really shouldn't be that hard of a target to kill aswell.



I see you completely ignored what I posted.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I see you completely ignored what I posted.



I shouldn't need prove to that hulk would surcumb to her shikai, he is no upper being ( cosmic leveled. ), he is out side human, yes, but so are shinigami's which the shikai can effect. what makes hulk immune to the shikai? why wouldn't it effect him? tell me this now.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> I shouldn't need prove to that hulk would surcumb to her shikai, he is no upper being ( cosmic leveled. ), he is out side human, yes, but so are shinigami's which the shikai can effect. what makes hulk immune to the shikai? why wouldn't it effect him? tell me this now.



Show me where Suzumebachi has no limits in the Bleach manga. Not through dialogue, but with actual on-panel feats.

Now.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Show me where Suzumebachi has no limits in the Bleach manga. Not through dialogue, but with actual on-panel feats.
> 
> Now.



"I see you completely ignored what I posted."


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Your still referencing dialogue with no feats or on-panel shownings.

Your concession is accepted.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Your still referencing dialogue with no feats or on-panel shownings.
> 
> Your concession is accepted.



I don't need proof.

what do you have to prove that hulk would be uneffected by the shikai? nothing, simply your words, it can kill shinigami's which aren't humans, we can atleast put the shikai at killing non human foes. which includes hulk.


unless *you *prove to me in your next post why hulk would be able to survive her shikai than I will* accept that as a concession.*


----------



## Ryuk (May 25, 2008)

I give this to Bleachverse.


----------



## Kenny Florian (May 25, 2008)

Grimmjow fires a Gran Rey Cero and shatters the spacetime continuum. Everyone dies.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> I don't need proof.



Concession accepted.



> what do you have to prove that hulk would be uneffected by the shikai? nothing, simply your words, it can kill shinigami's which aren't humans, we can atleast put the shikai at killing non human foes. which includes hulk.



Want to prove that considering the burden of proof is on you to prove this since your the only poster claiming it?




> unless *you *prove to me in your next post why hulk would be able to survive her shikai than I will* accept that as a concession.*



Except burden of proof lies on your shoulders to prove it, not mine, to disprove it.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2008)

TWF dont bother  

we all know that WWH is crazy so basically if we gather everyone who fought WWH and we pit them against the bleachverse, bleachverse will come out the winners amirite?


----------



## TonyG416 (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Concession accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Concession accepted.


----------



## The Sentry (May 25, 2008)

Hulk destroys the serietei and hueco mundo


----------



## Darklyre (May 25, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Concession accepted.



You make the claim, you provide the proof. You have to prove that something can do something, others don't have to prove that it can't. Lrn2debatenub.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

You guys are gasping at straws. You guys are trying to argue that Soi Fong's shikai doesn't even do what it has been stated to do? Lmao.


----------



## Tash (May 25, 2008)

Yea because an attack that works at close range is the best type of attack to use on Hulk. Are you serious? The moment Soi Fong gets close enough to use her shikai she realizes that her head just became pulp.


----------



## C. Hook (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> You guys are gasping at straws. You guys are trying to argue that Soi Fong's shikai doesn't even do what it has been stated to do? Lmao.



Hulk can survive getting blasted to atoms. He's also pretty fast. The second Soi Fon marks him, Soi Fon disappears from the universe.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

> Yea because an attack that works at close range is the best type of attack to use on Hulk. Are you serious? The moment Soi Fong gets close enough to use her shikai she realizes that her head just became pulp.





> Hulk can survive getting blasted to atoms. He's also pretty fast. The second Soi Fon marks him, Soi Fon disappears from the universe.


I'm not aruging whether or not Soi Fong can beat The Hulk. I'm just saying that obviously her ability will kill the Hulk if she gets to him in the same spot twice. Also, show me some feats that puts her above Hulk since you are implying that he is faster.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 25, 2008)

I think you meant "puts Hulk above her"...



As for the fight: LOLBleachverse. What's next? Superman vs. Bleach? Thor vs. Bleach? I thought we were past prison-rape threads like this?


----------



## Tash (May 25, 2008)

Exactly how many Hulk comics have you read Sonic?


----------



## silvr (May 25, 2008)

is wwh that strong nowadays!?


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Exactly how many Hulk comics have you read Sonic?


Some, definitely not all. Really doesn't matter, we don't go around assuming things, you would have to provide scans for any claims you make anyways.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Some, definitely not all. Really doesn't matter, we don't go around assuming things, you would have to provide scans for any claims you make anyways.



I don't believe you ever read a single Hulk comic not that this matters considering your aruging for a no limits fallacy on Soi Fong's Shikai.


----------



## C-Moon (May 25, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> I don't need proof.
> 
> 
> what do you have to prove that hulk would be uneffected by the shikai? nothing, simply your words, it can kill shinigami's which aren't humans, we can atleast put the shikai at killing non human foes. which includes hulk.
> ...




The OBD is all about proof.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I don't believe you ever read a single Hulk comic not that this matters considering your aruging for a no limits fallacy on Soi Fong's Shikai.


Its not a no limits fallacy. You get hit twice, you die due to soul destruction. Its as simple as that.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Its not a no limits fallacy. You get hit twice, you die due to soul destruction. Its as simple as that.



Yes it is when all you have to go on it is Soi Fong's falliable statement and no on panel feats.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Yes it is when all you have to go on it is Soi Fong's falliable statement and no on panel feats.


Its stated fact. That's all we need to know. As far as we know, it kills any living creature if its hit twice by Soi's shikai.


----------



## Kenny Florian (May 25, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I think you meant "puts Hulk above her"...
> 
> 
> 
> As for the fight: LOLBleachverse. What's next? Superman vs. Bleach? Thor vs. Bleach? I thought we were past prison-rape threads like this?



There was Superman vs Aizen.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Its stated fact.



It was *claimed* by Soi Fong, character falliable statement. 



> That's all we need to know. As far as we know, it kills any living creature if its hit twice by Soi's shikai.



No Limits Fallacy arugment with no proof, evidence or on-panel feats to provide you any leeway in aruging this claim.

Concession Accepted.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

> It was claimed by Soi Fong, character falliable statement.


You could say that about anything.



> No Limits Fallacy arugment with no proof, evidence or on-panel feats to provide you any leeway in aruging this claim.
> 
> Concession Accepted.


Are you serious? She was obviously telling the truth. She has no reason to lie. When she struck Yorichi the first time the mark appeared, which means that what she was saying is true since she said when you struck the mark again after that you will die. 

Being stupid and saying that "claims" are false will eliminate virtually all feats. Claims are true until proven otherwise.

In fact, Yourichi has seen the ability for herself.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> You could say that about anything.



Except that you haven't refuted me because you haven't proven it. Show me physical evidence of her Suzumebachi bypassing all defenses and durability.




> Are you serious? She was obviously telling the truth. She has no reason to lie. When she struck Yorichi the first time the mark appeared, which means that what she was saying is true since she said when you struck the mark again after that you will die.



Doesn't matter as she *claimed* that all defenses will be bypassed. Care to actually prove that?



> Being stupid and saying that "claims" are false will eliminate virtually all feats. Claims are true until proven otherwise.



Its called a hyperbole. Not accepted in the OBD.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

> Except that you haven't refuted me because you haven't proven it. Show me physical evidence of her Suzumebachi bypassing all defenses and durability.


I don't need to show you evidence. Its simply what the ability does. Kills you. 



> Doesn't matter as she claimed that all defenses will be bypassed. Care to actually prove that?


She claimed it and Yoruchi confirmed this... 



> Its called a hyperbole. Not accepted in the OBD.


Except its not hyperbole.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I don't need to show you evidence. Its simply what the ability does. Kills you.



Strike 1. Wrong.



> She claimed it and Yoruchi confirmed this...



She confirmed that two hits were sufficent to kill her, she didn't confirm anything about Suzumebachi bypassing all defenses, armors or abilities that can or could negtate it.

Strike 2. 




> Except its not hyperbole.



Strike 3. Your otta here. Hyperbole still stands.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

> Strike 1. Wrong.


Fail. Suzumebachi clearly leaves a houmonka



> She confirmed that two hits were sufficent to kill her, she didn't confirm anything about Suzumebachi bypassing all defenses, armors or abilities that can or could negtate it.
> 
> Strike 2.


Fail, she didn't mention it because those things are irrelevant. If you are pierced the first time then the houmonka appears, if the houmonka is pierced again, the ability is activated and you die.



> Strike 3. Your otta here. Hyperbole still stands.


Failure. Get out of here, you are gasping at straws.

War Hulk gets raped by the Bleach cast.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Fail. Suzumebachi clearly leaves a houmonka



I'm still waiting for Suzumebachi bypassing all forms of defense and durability. Where's your evidence?



> Fail, she didn't mention it because those things are irrelevant. If you are pierced the first time then the houmonka appears, if the houmonka is pierced again, the ability is activated and you die.



No limits fallacy argument continues from you.

Because Suzumebachi can pierce everything and anything despite not doing so, right? Where's the physical evidence?



> Failure. Get out of here, you are gasping at straws.
> 
> War Hulk gets raped by the Bleach cast.



Concession accepted, Sonic, once more. You only have dialogue from a falliable character specifically on her and no physical evidence, your concession is taken.

Show me Suzumebachi bypassing everything, now.


----------



## Tash (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> War Hulk gets raped by the Bleach cast.



The fact that Soi Fong dies the millisecond she gets within arms reach still stands.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

> I'm still waiting for Suzumebachi bypassing all forms of defense and durability. Where's your evidence?


I never said it bypasses all forms of defense and durability. It simply makes you die if the houmonka is pierced twice. What about that can you not understand?



> Because Suzumebachi can pierce everything and anything despite not doing so, right? Where's the physical evidence?


Obviously if it cannot be pierced then a houmonka won't appear. You should stop putting words in my mouth. I never said it could pierce anything, I said that IF the houmonka is pierced twice then the person will die.



> Concession accepted, Sonic, once more. You only have dialogue and no physical evidence, your concession is taken.


Keep telling yourself that. Alot of feats ARE dialogue. Such as many TTGL feats, Bastard!! feats, Soul Eater feats, etc. If you aren't going to believe anyone then you might as well not read and just look at the pictures. Soi Fong is credible and what she said was confirmed by Yoruchi.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

Swajio said:


> The fact that Soi Fong dies the millisecond she gets within arms reach still stands.


I keep on hearing this. Can you provide some scans of The Hulk's such great speed and trumps everyone in Bleach? Thanks.


----------



## Tash (May 25, 2008)

Catching missiles and tank shells mid-air, deflecting Thors Hammer, tagging a blitzing Northstar. The moment anybody in Bleach gets within arms reach of Hulk, they realize why it's so important to lube up before they rush to their rapist.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Catching missiles and tank shells mid-air, deflecting Thors Hammer, tagging a blitzing Northstar. The moment anybody in Bleach gets within arms reach of Hulk, they realize why it's so important to lube up before they rush to their rapist.


Yes, but slower things have hit him, and I still want to see scans of these things. (You know. OBD policy "scans, ya"). 

Anyways, hundreds of fodder runs towards War Hulk, get killed, while this is happening Zomari has taken him over. The end.


----------



## Orion (May 25, 2008)

Thunderclap,the end.


----------



## Tash (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Yes, but slower things have hit him, and I still want to see scans of these things. (You know. OBD policy "scans, ya").


So we're going by everybodies low-end feats then? OK 11 seconds is considered a short amount of time for one of Bleaches fastest characters, a VC can't lift 200kg, and Ichigo doesn't have the strength to unlodged his sword from a wooden wall without explosives. Or we can all stop acting retarded. And I don't have those scans saved on this CP so you'll have to wait.



> Anyways, hundreds of fodder runs towards War Hulk, get killed, while this is happening Zomari has taken him over. The end.


Didn't we just spend the last few pages explaining the many reasons why this won't work?


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I never said it bypasses all forms of defense and durability. It simply makes you die if the houmonka is pierced twice. What about that can you not understand?



The fact that Soi Fong claims it will kill anything and everything with just two hits.



> Obviously if it cannot be pierced then a houmonka won't appear. You should stop putting words in my mouth. I never said it could pierce anything, I said that IF the houmonka is pierced twice then the person will die.



She says no matter "who or what" gets hit twice dies. "It is a a certain death! " are her exact words. 




> Keep telling yourself that. Alot of feats ARE dialogue. Such as many TTGL feats, Bastard!! feats, Soul Eater feats, etc. If you aren't going to believe anyone then you might as well not read and just look at the pictures. Soi Fong is credible and what she said was confirmed by Yoruchi.



Stop trying to justify your argument with circular reasoning based off hyperboles and fallacy-riddled cases.

The point stands, she claims that anything will die once hit twice. Anything or anyone, that stands as a hyperbole.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> The fact that Soi Fong claims it will kill anything and everything with just two hits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The fact that Soi Fong claims it will kill anything and everything with just two hits.


Well I am sorry that you cannot understand a simple thing.



> She says no matter "who or what" gets hit twice dies. "It is a a certain death! " are her exact words.


Ok, thanks for the quote.



> Stop trying to justify your argument with circular reasoning based off hyperboles and fallacy-riddled cases.
> 
> The point stands, she claims that anything will die once hit twice. Anything or anyone, that stands as a hyperbole.


Again, its not a hyperbole. When someone in One Piece for example states a bat is 4 tons its all right, or when a stand is "ALWAYS FASTER THEN OPPONENT" its ok, but getting hit twice and auto death isn't. Tsk.



> Didn't we just spend the last few pages explaining the many reasons why this won't work?


Except it will work. You guys stopped talking about it.



> So we're going by everybodies low-end feats then? OK 11 seconds is considered a short amount of time for one of Bleaches fastest characters, a VC can't lift 200kg, and Ichigo doesn't have the strength to unlodged his sword from a wooden wall without explosives. Or we can all stop acting retarded. And I don't have those scans saved on this CP so you'll have to wait.


Except 11 seconds is a short amount of time regardless of your speed. Just because you can do alot in those 11 seconds doesn't make it any longer. It simply makes it enough.

VC are fodder in this fight for the most part. Also, that wasn't Bankai Ichigo.



> Thunderclap,the end.


No.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Well I am sorry that you cannot understand a simple thing.



As am I that you don't understand the concept that your just spewing its fact because she claimed it and you have no proof of it.



> Ok, thanks for the quote.



The quote which still stands as a hyperbole against beings who have very special durability feats or powers.



> Again, its not a hyperbole. When someone in One Piece for example states a bat is 4 tons its all right, or when a stand is "ALWAYS FASTER THEN OPPONENT" its ok, but getting hit twice and auto death isn't. Tsk.



I still love how you blatantly ignore and can't provide evidence, on-panel, of 100% corrabative proof that her Suzumebachi will kill anything if it hits twice. I'm still waiting Sonic, all these posts and no feat to go along side it.

I'll take this as another concession from you. Your circular "logic" (or rather lack of) isn't going to let this one slide.




> Except it will work. You guys stopped talking about it.



I'm still waiting for the bloodly proof.


----------



## atom (May 25, 2008)

> As am I that you don't understand the concept that your just spewing its fact because she claimed it and you have no proof of it.


She claimed it, Yorichi confirmed it. What else do you need?



> The quote which still stands as a hyperbole against beings who have very special durability feats or powers.


Again, durability wouldn't make a difference. Powers yes, though it would depend.



> I still love how you blatantly ignore and can't provide evidence, on-panel, of 100% corrabative proof that her Suzumebachi will kill anything if it hits twice. I'm still waiting Sonic, all these posts and no feat to go along side it.
> 
> I'll take this as another concession from you. Your circular "logic" (or rather lack of) isn't going to let this one slide.


I already provided evidence. If you want to be an ignorant and dumb then provide proof that The Hulk can even punch spiritual beings and that he doesn't get instantly killed by Yami's spiritual attack. 



> I'm still waiting for the bloodly proof.


I already gave you the "bloody proof".


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Sonic said:


> She claimed it, Yorichi confirmed it. What else do you need?



Yoruichi confirmed that Suzemebachi will kill everything and anything with two hits, when again?



> Again, durability wouldn't make a difference. Powers yes, though it would depend.



Prove it, where's the physical evidence?


I





> already provided evidence. If you want to be an ignorant and dumb then provide proof that The Hulk can even punch spiritual beings and that he doesn't get instantly killed by Yami's spiritual attack.



First off no you didn't, you just keep saying Soi Fong says so, so it must be true and ignore OBD rules that state that character statements aren't taken at face value.

And how much you want to bet that the Hulk has fought against being made out of energy or normally intangible?




> I already gave you the "bloody proof".



I'm still waiting for it Sonic. I'm still waiting for that physical proof of Suzumebachi killing everything and anything on-panel in Bleach.


----------



## Tash (May 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Except 11 seconds is a short amount of time regardless of your speed. Just because you can do alot in those 11 seconds doesn't make it any longer. It simply makes it enough.
> 
> VC are fodder in this fight for the most part. Also, that wasn't Bankai Ichigo.



Who the hell told you this crock of shit? Calling 11 seconds a short amount of time is laughable to anything moving at supersonic speeds. Unless Kubo releases a new chapter where it doesn't take all of eleven seconds for Ichigo to cover a pathetic amount of space he did in his second fight with Grimmjow, and still can't finish off an enemy he's much stronger than in that time, Bleach should be far the hell away from anything with reliable feats in the speed department.


----------



## atom (May 26, 2008)

> Who the hell told you this crock of shit? Calling 11 seconds a short amount of time is laughable to anything moving at supersonic speeds. Unless Kubo releases a new chapter where it doesn't take all of eleven seconds for Ichigo to cover a pathetic amount of space he did in his second fight with Grimmjow, and still can't finish off an enemy he's much stronger than in that time, Bleach should be far the hell away from anything with reliable feats in the speed department.


11 seconds is short. Just because you move faster doesn't make the time longer... If you think 11 seconds is short, then become light speed, still doesn't make 11 seconds any longer, it simply allows you to do more in the 11 seconds.



> Yoruichi confirmed that Suzemebachi will kill everything and anything with two hits, when again?


She confirmed that the ability does what she says yes.



> Prove it, where's the physical evidence?


*facepalm*. I already showed you.



> First off no you didn't, you just keep saying Soi Fong says so, so it must be true and ignore OBD rules that state that character statements aren't taken at face value.


Show me these "OBD" rules that aren't just made up by some user.



> And how much you want to bet that the Hulk has fought against being made out of energy or normally intangible?


Learn to read, I said spiritual, not intangible, not the same.



> I'm still waiting for it Sonic. I'm still waiting for that physical proof of Suzumebachi killing everything and anything on-panel in Bleach.


I'm still waiting for it Gohan. I'm still waiting for that physical proof of The Hulk being resistant to Yami's soul crush.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> She confirmed that the ability does what she says yes.



Bullshit, when? Link me to Yoruichi specifically confirming that Suzumebachi kills everything if it hits something twice.

Now.




> *facepalm*. I already showed you.



You showed dialogue that is solely observed through character falliable statements. Not physical proof of it in action.



> Learn to read, I said spiritual, not intangible, not the same.



Go read a Hulk comic, because he has thousands of different Hulks with different personalities and minds inside of him. And how come Yami wasn't even capable of killing Tatsuki? 




> I'm still waiting for it Gohan. I'm still waiting for that physical proof of The Hulk being resistant to Yami's soul crush.



You mean other then the fact that Yami still couldn't kill Tatsuki with that ability and she has barely any reiatsu.


----------



## atom (May 26, 2008)

> Bullshit, when? Link me to Yoruichi specifically confirming that Suzumebachi kills everything if it hits something twice.
> 
> Now.


Are you serious? I already showed it to you. Go read back. Also, stop trying to boost your ego by saying "Now." It doesn't do anything. 



> Go read a Hulk comic, because he has thousands of different Hulks with different personalities and minds inside of him. And how come Yami wasn't even capable of killing Tatsuki?


Because she has been by Ichigo which gave her power. Similar to how Chad and Orhime got their powers due to being by him as well. Also, I would like to see the scans of War Hulk having thousands of different personalities. 



> You mean other then the fact that Yami still couldn't kill Tatsuki with that ability
> and she has barely any reiatsu.


More then Hulk's. Tatsuki has influence from being by Ichigo, The Hulk doesn't, he'll just die.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Are you serious? I already showed it to you. Go read back. Also, stop trying to boost your ego by saying "Now." It doesn't do anything.



No you haven't. You keep saying what Soi Fong claims is true. Nothing less. Your entire argument is a no limits fallacy from a character falliable statement, thats all it is.




> Because she has been by Ichigo which gave her power. Similar to how Chad and Orhime got their powers due to being by him as well. Also, I would like to see the scans of War Hulk having thousands of different personalities.



Nice Strawman argument. When did I say War Hulk has thousands of different personas, I said the Hulk, specifically. And I'm still waiting for your countering why Yami wasn't capable of killing Tatsuki with his soul eating power.  




> More then Hulk's. Tatsuki has influence from being by Ichigo, The Hulk doesn't, he'll just die.



Yeah, too bad that power only works on absolute cannon fodder.


----------



## mow (May 26, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> lets see...
> aizen - his shikai makes you see whatever he wants you to see, plus unbreakable.



so psychic people in essence? well Hulk has battled against  Cable and Professer X who are high level telepaths, if not amongst the highest in the marvel universe.



> stark - teleportion....


*vanish* poke *vanish* poke *vanish* 

if anythign that will be so annoyign the hulk will get more pissed off and the angrier the hulk is the more powerful he is. it's also like saying nightstalker can stand a chance against hulk



> szayal - omg where to begin, if he is eaten or killed he can either A take control of your body or B regenerate his body by taking your organ via impregnating you and coming out of your mouth. can make 5 some clones out of you if he is able to get a drop of this black substance on you and they have all your abilities and copy everything you do aswell, also can make this wing thing come at you and suck you and spit you out so that he can make a vodo doll out of you and open the doll (which have these little things that name organs and etc...) and by breaking the little things he can break the organs that you have.



The beyonder stated that the hulks potential for strenght is incalcuable, and that stands for durability, healing factor, and general strength. he withstood a 1,000,000 degree nova blast combined with a full strength lightening bolt from storm. also the Hulk was once shot into space with high speed boosters agaisnt an astreoid the size of earth and he was unscathed. a freaking head on collision. nil-damage. taking into account this occured pre-WWH and that WWH is the most focused and strongest level hulk we've seen thus far, i highly doubt s/he could "break" his inner organs. or even enter the hulks to begin with

an the hulk doesnt have to kill him. he could just kick him and tell him to go be impertable in Jersy.



> zommari - amor, can control a single target if one of his fifty eyes hit you, though if he hits the head, he controls all of you.



so in essence a will/spirit based attack eh? well the hulk has been able to resist psychic attacks fro mthe likes of Cable and Professer X.

also, armour? well hulk managed to rip apart onsluaght's armor before. and ripped Tony Starks' Hulkbuster armor. 



> soi fon - hit you two times in the sam spot and your dead. ( really fast fighter two.



what is the basis of this exactly? i mean does she strike a nerve, penertrate the skin with a sword or what? that descrption is extremely vauge. could you post something that shows it being put to test? i'm highly interested in seeing this.

also, hulk fought with speedsters before and tagged them (Northstar) so taking itno account that she requires two hits to kill hulk i find this pointless, espically if you taken into account the hulk has enough speed to equal spiderman and his reaction time was enough to match the sentry

(if that is even doable becuase again:

" he withstood a 1,000,000 degree nova blast combined with a full strength lightening bolt from storm. also the Hulk was once shot into space with high speed boosters agaisnt an astreoid the size of earth and he was unscathed. a freaking head on collision. nil-damage. taking into account this occured pre-WWH and that WWH is the most focused and strongest level hulk we've seen thus far, i highly doubt s/he could "brreak" his inner organs"

so i really doubt a "hit" could kill him. bleach verse people maybe, but hulk? laughable at best.



> maruiya - you should know him
> 
> kisuke - you should know him
> 
> kanmie - same as above..



doesnt matter if i know them or not, please post their abilities.

Also, i asked you to formulate a strategy in which these guys could defeat the hulk. please do so so i can counter it with my hulk knowdlge


----------



## atom (May 26, 2008)

> No you haven't. You keep saying what Soi Fong claims is true. Nothing less. Your entire argument is a no limits fallacy from a character falliable statement, thats all it is.


Again, I have showed you. You can be ignorant if you want though. The fact that you believe other series' claims and not Bleach just shows your selective ignorance.




> Nice Strawman argument. When did I say War Hulk has thousands of different personas, I said the Hulk, specifically. And I'm still waiting for your countering why Yami wasn't capable of killing Tatsuki with his soul eating power.


Why bring it up. This is War Hulk we are talking about....  if it doesn't apply to War Hulk then don't bring it up.



> Yeah, too bad that power only works on absolute cannon fodder.


No, it works on beings with low reaitsu. Guess which category Hulk falls in regarding that?



> so in essence a will/spirit based attack eh? well the hulk has been able to resist psychic attacks fro mthe likes of Cable and Professer X.
> 
> also, armour? well hulk managed to rip apart onsluaght's armor before. and ripped Tony Starks' Hulkbuster armor.


What is this? Amor isn't a freaking psychic attack.


----------



## mow (May 26, 2008)

oh, i thoguh Tony  just mis-spelled armor. my bad xD


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Again, I have showed you. You can be ignorant if you want though. The fact that you believe other series' claims and not Bleach just shows your selective ignorance.



You have showed nothing but blatant hyperbole.

Here's the defination for you, since you obviously are willfully ignorant and trolling here.

Main Entry: hy·per·bo·le  
Pronunciation: \hī-ˈpər-bə-(ˌ)lē\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: Latin, from Greek hyperbolē excess, hyperbole, hyperbola, from hyperballein to exceed, from hyper- + ballein to throw — more at devil 
Date: 15th century 
*: extravagant exaggeration (as “mile-high ice-cream cones”)* 



> No, it works on beings with low reaitsu. Guess which category Hulk falls in regarding that?



Too bad the Hulk doesn't have reiatsu to be eaten.


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2008)

Um, Hulk survived Elixir's death touch.

He also thunderclapped a universe destroying blast or some crap like that.


----------



## atom (May 26, 2008)

> You have showed nothing but blatant hyperbole.
> 
> Here's the defination for you, since you obviously are willfully ignorant and trolling here.


I love how you ignore what I said. Ignorance is bliss eh?



> Too bad the Hulk doesn't have reiatsu to be eaten.


No, all humans have very low amounts of reaitsu. Meaning he'll just die with the rest of em. The end.



> Um, Hulk survived Elixir's death touch.
> 
> He also thunderclapped a universe destroying blast or some crap like that.


Scans of War Hulk doing either of those things?


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I love how you ignore what I said. Ignorance is bliss eh?



Right, Sonic, just like how you are completely incapable of debating a point.



> No, all humans have very low amounts of reaitsu. Meaning he'll just die with the rest of em. The end.



Hulk isn't human. Hulk doesn't have reiatsu. Try again.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 26, 2008)

What's with this thread ?
AMOR & Soi Feng Shikai are not psyhic attacks. 
AMOR & Soi Feng Shikai are not random mystical attacks. 
AMOR & Soi Feng Shikai are moves that attack the soul directly. This is so as some special items of Uraharu have shown to do that, as suggest certain abilities can in the manga, as made obvious by the fact Shinigami can reiatsu crush human souls, as directly linked to the Executon weapon noted to kill Rukia, and in the fact arrancar Yami can eat souls.

With the above in mind, has Hulks resisted attacks that have gone directly after his soul ? Yes/ No. I am sure the answer is yes, so then the second question is what were the mecanics, who used the technique, and what was the end result ? 
I will take a wild guess (not really) and say Hulk has resisted something that attacks his Soul directly, as his other dorminant personalities sprawl out in the sense Cythroak protects Juggenaut. ---


----------



## atom (May 26, 2008)

> Right, Sonic, just like how you are completely incapable of debating a point.


Don't mistake myself for you. 



> Hulk isn't human. Hulk doesn't have reiatsu. Try again.


Even if he didn't have reaitsu, that would mean he has 0 reaitsu. Meaning he would die instantly in Yammi's presence.

Anyway, I grow weary of your nonsense. Amor ends this. The end.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Don't mistake myself for you.



Yes because flagrant useage of strawman and no limit arguments make your point about Soi Fong's Shikai true?

Except not. Hyperbole statements with no on-panel shownings = no limits fallacy arugment.

Have fun Sonic.




> Even if he didn't have reaitsu, that would mean he has 0 reaitsu. Meaning he would die instantly in Yammi's presence.
> 
> Anyway, I grow weary of your nonsense. Amor ends this. The end.



Right, believe that fiction if it helps you.


----------



## atom (May 26, 2008)

> Yes because flagrant useage of strawman and no limit arguments make your point about Soi Fong's Shikai true?
> 
> Except not. Hyperbole statements with no on-panel shownings = no limits fallacy arugment.
> 
> Have fun Sonic.


Be ignorant if you want to. Soi Fong's ability does what she says it does.



> Right, believe that fiction if it helps you.


Concession accepted.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Be ignorant if you want to. Soi Fong's ability does what she says it does.



Too bad you haven't proven that all. Proof, evidence, feats, all which are lacking from your fictious arguments.

Now onto ignore you list you go. 




> Concession accepted.



Sure buddy.


----------



## atom (May 26, 2008)

> Too bad you haven't proven that all. Proof, evidence, feats, all which are lacking from your fictious arguments.
> 
> Now onto ignore you list you go.


Good riddance. To the dumpster you go with the rest of them.



> Sure buddy.


Good. You never stood a chance buddy.


----------



## mow (May 26, 2008)

oh wow, they really werent kidding when they said the OBD is the exquisite and premium internet location to witness humanity at it's finest most respectable debating hour. No  ill-feelings by silly people who get so caught up about defending fictional characters in fictional settings whilst wantign to jab each other in the eye with a dildo in this place. not at all


----------



## atom (May 26, 2008)

mow said:


> oh wow, they really werent kidding when they said the OBD is the exquisite and premium internet location to witness humanity at it's finest most respectable debating hour. No  ill-feelings by silly people who get so caught up about defending fictional characters in fictional settings whilst wantign to jab each other in the eye with a dildo in this place. not at all


Heh. So, does anyone want to question amor's effectiveness against The Hulk?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 26, 2008)

Eh, he wouldn't get the chance to try out Amor after World War Hulk does a thunderclap and wrecks the living hell out of everybody.


----------



## atom (May 26, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, he wouldn't get the chance to try out Amor after World War Hulk does a thunderclap and wrecks the living hell out of everybody.


Fortunately, that is why he will be in the air while The Hulk fights hand to hand against countless fodder, when he knows whats up, it'll be too late.


----------



## Kokain (May 26, 2008)

Maybe the shinigami can just transport Hulk into another dimension and leave him there 

This
This


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 26, 2008)

mow said:


> oh wow, they really werent kidding when they said the OBD is the exquisite and premium internet location to witness humanity at it's finest most respectable debating hour. No  ill-feelings by silly people who get so caught up about defending fictional characters in fictional settings whilst wantign to jab each other in the eye with a dildo in this place. not at all



I demand to know your sources, as they misinformed you.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2008)

69tails said:


> Maybe the shinigami can just transport Hulk into another dimension and leave him there
> 
> here
> here



Sure that's only been tried what? Fifty six times?


----------



## Kokain (May 26, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Sure that's only been tried what? Fifty six times?



Permabanning Hulk has been attempted that many times before?


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2008)

hel, he's been even sent to the Crossroads once, wich means he was put in the nexus of every possible infinite reality, and he still came back


----------



## Kokain (May 26, 2008)

Oh, crazy. Wait, how?  I thought his ability was physical strength, durability, etc...I didn't even know you could tear through 4-dimensional sections of space-time with muscle power alone.


----------



## Clearmoon (May 26, 2008)

Someone needs to post a WWH/Hulk in general respect thread in here, as it seems a lot of people here are a bit ignorant of what he can do.


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 26, 2008)

lol i still remember when someone thought luffy was a match for hulk, lulz indeed.


----------



## Clearmoon (May 26, 2008)

Hulk respect thread

cardkingdom.com

BUT, bear in mind most of the feats here are of other versions of Hulk, and WWH is pretty much the most powerful Hulk version so far. So don't take any feat as his limit unless it specifically states its wwh.

EDIT: Never mind, most of the pictures don't work anymore lol


----------



## qks (May 26, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, he wouldn't get the chance to try out Amor after World War Hulk does a thunderclap and wrecks the living hell out of everybody.



aizens shikai sees it so that he spends a good portion of time clapping in the wrong direction


----------



## Orion (May 26, 2008)

Thunderclap is omnidirectional and hulk has seen through better shit then aizen can come up with.....this is fucking sad really really sad if anyone honestly thinks this is anything but wwh wiping his ass with bleach casually.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2008)

Now now my wank Lord, we mustn't forget something

Bleach has a superior powre than either Banner and Hulk combined

The Hulk imediatly reverts to plain old bruce once he faces the power of

*Spoiler*: __ 
































































































































































































































































































*SONG*​[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbqU46QaojY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Fortunately, that is why he will be in the air while The Hulk fights hand to hand against countless fodder, when he knows whats up, it'll be too late.


That's nice and all, but a thunderclap will still hit him if he's in the air. As for Aizen's shikai? :rofl


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2008)

Oh no, a flier, whatever will the hulk do against that?
How did he ever manage to go past the Falcon?

How about jumping a mile or two in the air and smash him like paté?
No? Oh well, he can always snipe him down with Stone Ship technology. They're bound to have a gun or something in there
And by something I mean grade 50 energy rifles and deathlok robots


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (May 26, 2008)

You guys need to close this thread, you're making baby Jesus cry


----------



## Tash (May 26, 2008)

mow said:


> oh wow, they really werent kidding when they said the OBD is the exquisite and premium internet location to witness humanity at it's finest most respectable debating hour. No  ill-feelings by silly people who get so caught up about defending fictional characters in fictional settings whilst wantign to jab each other in the eye with a dildo in this place. not at all



At the end of the day normally it's all cool with our members despite whatever may happen in the OBD threads themselves. You have to check out the convo if you want a real taste of OBD life.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I don't need to give my own definition. Its clear that Doctor Strange and Zomari's attacks aren't of the same type.



Yes you do, or else you'll just keep moving the goalposts every time I refute you.

Define it now.



> He explained all of his abilities to Byakuya out of arrogance... the entire fight was due to arrogance. Thats why they even started fighting to begin with...



I believe I asked you to prove it. This is not proof.



> Depends. Controlling the mind isn't always a physic attack.



Then what the hell is it?




> Except they are not fallacies.



Yes they are. I even explicitly quoted and explaind why they were. Stop ignoring the evidence or I'll report you.



> He controlled Rukia? Was that just my imagination? Having multiple minds is irrelevant, his ability doesn't control minds. It controls sovereignty. Physical strength is not relevant. Mental assault isn't relevant either because this is not a physic attack.



More no - limits fallacy bullshit and unfounded claims. Rukia was already severely beaten up.

The Leader once made a set of gauntlets that made the target's own strength work against it. Hulk overcame them.

Hulk resisted a command from the Stranger (a cosmic being) to remain motionless.

He has resisted reality-warping attacks from the Glorian and the Shaper of Worlds.

He has resisted Nightmare and D'spayre

NOTHING YOU HAVE SHOWN COMES CLOSE TO THIS. There is absolutely no evidence this ability will do anything to the Hulk at all. You've lost. Get over it.



> Until you prove that War Hulk cannot be affected by Zomari's amor. Leave.



The burden of proof is on you, genius.

Prove that Hulk doesn't have a special power that can kill any Bleach character automatically.



> I already proved that it will effect him.
> 
> The Hulk has sovereignty
> Amor steals it
> ...



And this is a no-limits fallacy.

You might as well say "Superman has cells. Naruto's Rasenshuriken destroys cells. Therefore it can kill Superman".

Excuse me if I don't buy this "logic".

And as for Soi Fong's shikai, it's useless since we don't know how it works. Therefore it can't be assumed to effect anything more resistant than what it has shown to work on. This is the same argument as "no one can beat Itachi without a sharingan".

Obviously the most logical interpretation is that she believed it could kill anything currently known to her at the time.

The Hulk is far beyond that category.


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2008)

Some mighy good LOJIC at work in this thread.


----------



## Tash (May 26, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> You might as well say "Superman has cells. Naruto's Rasenshuriken destroys cells. Therefore it can kill Superman".
> 
> Excuse me if I don't buy this "logic".



... I'll buy that shit.


----------



## Kameil (May 26, 2008)

I might be adding this thread to the damn OBD wiki.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 26, 2008)

You should add that old Itachi vs. Superman thread to it. I'm still shocked that there were Naruto fans saying Itachi could win...


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 27, 2008)

I cannot believe this thread reached 11 pages. 
This isnt the fucking CBR or some shit people, use your goddamn brains for a change.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 27, 2008)

Bleach would win if the rule didn't keep them in check.


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I might be adding this thread to the damn OBD wiki.



it has to be  and it neeeds to be in the OBD archives too  

this brings back memories of flash v goku


----------



## MdB (May 27, 2008)

Zommari vs an omnipotent.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2008)

Zomari can control Galactus.


----------



## Aokiji (May 27, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes you do, or else you'll just keep moving the goalposts every time I refute you.
> 
> Define it now.
> 
> ...



Soi Fon's shikai could kill the Hulk, no ifs and buts. He's not fucking Galactus. It doesn't matter, it wouldn't pierce his skin anyway.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 27, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Soi Fon's shikai could kill the Hulk, no ifs and buts. He's not fucking Galactus. It doesn't matter, it wouldn't pierce his skin anyway.



might as well give up that, don't think that we can convince them that the shikai works, so I say they just make clones of WWH via szayal and have them slug it out to the death. ( hulk can't overpower 5 of himself....with the same amount of power....plus he seems to transform back to banner if he is beaten up enough or something. thus leaving him open for the finishing blow.)


----------



## Tash (May 27, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Soi Fon's shikai could kill the Hulk, no ifs and buts. He's not fucking Galactus. It doesn't matter, it wouldn't pierce his skin anyway.



So you would have to be on Galactus' level to be pierced by Soi Fongs shikai and not die?


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 27, 2008)

Swajio said:


> So you would have to be on Galactus' level to be pierced by Soi Fongs shikai and not die?



I lol'd. 

Soi Fon is not as fast as the WWH. She'll never touch WWH and if you think a thunderclap cannot kill Aizen, you're all wrong.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

What's stopping WWH from eating her?


----------



## Tash (May 27, 2008)

Did you even understand that or are you posting for the hell of it?


----------



## TonyG416 (May 27, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> Soi Fon is not as fast as the WWH. She'll never touch WWH and if you think a thunderclap cannot kill Aizen, you're all wrong.




1 - WWH has is not that fast, don't know why people are even saying that here.




2 - I already showed what a WWH thunderclap does, it was no where near nuke level. and if you wanna prove me wrong than show me scans of WWH nukeing level thunderclap. ( if thats the you guys wanna play it, really yhough, I am sure that hulk can do it but since he hasn't it doesn't count....kinda the same with soi fons shikai..... I want proof visual evidance of *WWH * do nuke leveled thunderclaps.)


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

Where do you get that WWH is not fast?


----------



## Tash (May 27, 2008)

In that last scan they mention the possibility of the entire east coast separating from the mainland. I repeat, this is a horrible stomp against Bleach.


----------



## Zetta (May 27, 2008)

How did this stomp make it to 11 pages?

WWH could take on Naruto,Bleach and One Piece combined...casually!


----------



## Stan Lee (May 27, 2008)

Zetta said:


> How did this stomp make it to 11 pages?
> 
> WWH could take on Naruto,Bleach and One Piece combined...casually!



You should see the Itachi vs the Hulk thread.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 27, 2008)

Bullshit 
This isn't locked?
This is one of the worst rapes I've ever seen in the OBD and it's reached upward to 12 pages?
Hulk wins, he thunderclaps and takes the verse with that.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (May 28, 2008)

Zetta said:


> How did this stomp make it to 11 pages?
> 
> WWH could take on Naruto,Bleach and One Piece combined...casually!



Pretty much, I don't see how the hell it reached this point.


----------



## Zetta (May 28, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Bullshit
> This isn't locked?
> This is one of the worst rapes I've ever seen in the OBD and it's reached upward to 12 pages?
> Hulk wins, he thunderclaps and takes the verse with that.



The same reason Sasuke vs Don Krieg is at 25 pages... common sense = shit these days...


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 28, 2008)

It reached 12 pages cause someone was defending Bleach' side


----------



## Ippy (May 28, 2008)

This thread had amused me was actually being debated in, and still is.

Note that I only close stomps because they're usually full to the brim with +1 post count spam and trolls.  If there's actual debating going on by the time I see one, I see no reason to close it.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 28, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> You should see the Itachi vs the Hulk thread.


I remember reading that and now I was searching for that thread and I couldn't find it. I can only remember Tsukiyomi (former OBD mod) owned that guy who was wanking Itachi.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 28, 2008)

The recent one?


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 28, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> The recent one?


No, I'm talking about the first one which I couldn't find.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 28, 2008)

It's in the Landfill, so just search for Itachi or Hulk there and you'll find it. That Hulk vs. Konoha was even better because some Narutard said that Yondaime could drop Hulk off a cliff via Hirashin(sp?) like it would stop him.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 28, 2008)

The recent one actually had some debateing in it.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 28, 2008)

It's funny that no one bought jplaya's argument of Pein making clones of the One Piece characters, yet you think Szayel can make clones of Hulk?

1. That would involve prep, which was not given

2. People have tried to clone the Hulk before. It generally doesn't end up very well for them.

3. He's never shown the ability to duplicate such a powerful and mystically resistant creature

As for WWH's thunderclaps being weak, if you read the series you would know that he was deliberately not trying to kill anybody.

He has previously created thunderclaps greater than nukes and hurricanes, even when weakened.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2008)

Hasn't WWH resisted some form of reality altering magic?


----------



## MdB (May 28, 2008)

This reminds me of Narutomania.


----------



## Amuro (May 28, 2008)

He fucked up Strange and then Zom-Strange quite easily as i recall. There was also something about resisting a fake sentry but i can't remember if that was due to magic or just one of Reeds inventions. 

He stomps anyway.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> yet you think Szayel can make clones of Hulk?



yes, *I know he can.*



> 1. That would involve prep, which was not given




do you read bleach? are serious? all he needs to do is release and let the black shit own him.....I am starting to question how far you are in bleach......



> 2. People have tried to clone the Hulk before. It generally doesn't end up very well for them.



scans.




> 3. He's never shown the ability to duplicate such a powerful and mystically resistant creature



wtf, one thing,  szayal's ability is not linked to magic, two, hulk isn't that resistant to magic, strange stated ( and I quote.)  " I am the sorcerer supreme, I could burn out the light of your life with the mere twich of my fingers"  ( same as what he could do to a normal person, hulk was no different.) and when he was in zom mode he was making hulk bleed with ease.



> As for WWH's thunderclaps being weak, if you read the series you would know that he was deliberately not trying to kill anybody.



yes, true, but saying it can make nukes when you have no proof to back up your claim is no limit......kinda the same with the soi fon situation here, we know that she can kill hulk but we just don't have the actual " proof ".....we know that hulk could probably make a nuke leveled thunderclap if he tried but have no proof....so if you guys aren't giving us the soi fon shikai, we ain't giving you the thunderclap.



> He has previously created thunderclaps greater than nukes and hurricanes, even when weakened.



scans..


----------



## Endless Mike (May 28, 2008)

I would, except all of the scans in the Hulk threads have expired from their image hosting services.

But the scans are in Incredible Hulk Annual #5, Incredible Hulk #202, Incredible Hulk Annnual #8, Incredible Hulk Annual 2001, Marvel Team-up Annual #2, etc.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> I would, except all of the scans in the Hulk threads have expired from their image hosting services.
> 
> But the scans are in Incredible Hulk Annual #5, Incredible Hulk #202, Incredible Hulk Annnual #8, Incredible Hulk Annual 2001, Marvel Team-up Annual #2, etc.




do you actually expect me to go looking for them?


I have many great links I go to read comics but.....there for ones I am only intrested in.......sorry. your gonna have to bring them somehow or the thunderclap I provided is the best you guys have.....which most bleach characters can take.


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> do you actually expect me to go looking for them?
> 
> 
> I have many great links I go to read comics but.....there for ones I am only intrested in.......sorry. your gonna have to bring them somehow or the thunderclap I provided is the best you guys have.....which most bleach characters can take.


...


Swajio said:


> In that last scan they mention the possibility of the entire east coast separating from the mainland. I repeat, this is a horrible stomp against Bleach.


Oh look, some kind soul just posted Hulk nearly annihilating the west coast stomping his foot, which no Bleach character can take.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 28, 2008)

I posted issue numbers, that's considered sufficient evidence.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 28, 2008)

This thread saddens me, it makes Bleach fans look bad.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> I posted issue numbers, that's considered sufficient evidence.




omg, no you didn't, for all I know those issues could be bullshit, hell, I could have made up a bleach chapter and said that soi fon did it there, would you guys say than that it is true?



come on man. really, either give me the precise scan or concede now.


----------



## Amuro (May 28, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> omg, no you didn't, for all I know those issues could be bullshit, hell, I could have made up a bleach chapter and said that soi fon did it there, would you guys say than that it is true?
> 
> 
> 
> come on man. really, either give me the precise scan or concede now.



Go back a page Swajio just posted more than enougn evidence of hulk's power.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 28, 2008)

Yes you could, and I could go read the Bleach manga and check it easily.

I gave you issue numbers, you can even go to the OTP and request them if you want.

It's not my fault that the person who made the Hulk respect thread used a shitty image hosting service.


----------



## Antitard (May 28, 2008)

If Yuzu, Kon, DK, Ganju, Stark, and Kensei are not included, then WWH wins. If they are, then each one of these guys/girl solos


----------



## Sylar (May 28, 2008)

A sh#tload of Hulk feats that wipe the floor with Bleach.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hulk -issue 271- The Hulk defeats an Abomination whose power has been doubled by Galaxy Master.... Galaxy Master then takes BACK his power given to Abomination to fight the Hulk... but the Hulk defeats him as well 

Hulk -issue 253(?)- The Hulk litterally jumps into orbit... takes him a few bounds but his increasing rage allowed him to leap into the upper atmosphere orbiting earth.... in the same issue the Hulk eventually falls back to earth ... surviving RE-entry into the earth's atmosphere without a scratch.. not to mention slamming into the desert leaving a crater... RE-entry temps can rise to 3000 degrees ....

Hulk -issue 395(?)- The Hulk squares off against Vector of the U-foes after dispatching Iron Clad and the gang... Vector actually repells the Hulk's flesh.... basically 90% of the Hulk's m*** is flayed from his bones.... only to regen in a matter of moments all the while spanking Vector

Marvel Secret Wars - Hulk holds up a 150 billion mountain

Marvel/Onslaught - all the combined might of earth's heroes couldnt do what the Hulk did... crack/punch open Onslaughts armor.. no one.

Marvel Secret Wars - dented Ultron.... sounds corny but Ultron is made of adamantium... the supposedly unbreakable/destroyable metal in Marvel to which wolvie owes hit skeletons protection.

Heroes Reborn - knocked out Thor COLD..... yes it was the pocket universe but was still the real Hulk and still the real Thor..... 

Hulk Unleashed vs. Hercules - basically beat Herc to badly he had to be saved buh his dadday Zeus...... the Hulk beat the dog piss outta him so bad he had to be saved from the Hulk's killing blow.

Hulk -240's- growling over Jarrella's death, the Hulk takes on the near celestial might of "the Gardener" LOL.. yes I know what a name.... but still, defeats this person... takes his Soul Stone.. same gems sought by Thanos for control of the cosmos and hurls the stone to the very core of the planet...

Hulk Annual 2001?- fights and defeats Gladiator.... basically a knock-off of Superman.... has supreme strength, heat vision, flight, etc.. supposedly cannot be defeated unless his confidence is shaken..... well when the Hulk got done with him, he was Shaken AND Stirred (yes pun intended for those Bond fans out there)... in this fight the Hulk overcomes Gladiator trying to burn his heart out... you see the Hulk's heart exposed due to Gladiator's heat vision..... m***ive.

Superhuman strength: The Incredible Hulk may be, physically, the most powerful being on Earth. Most incarnations are capable of initially lifting at least 90 tons (there are several exceptions though). However, this alone is not what makes the Hulk formidable. His strength is intimately tied to his rage, and the madder Hulk gets, the stronger Hulk gets. The Hulk's strength level increases as his rage increases, allowing the Hulk to lift in excess of 100 tons. There is no known upper-limit to the Hulk's strength.

The Hulk's body also counteracts fatigue poisons; while fighting others in an enraged state, he can maintain peak output for hours on end and still continue to become even stronger as his anger escalates.

Leaping: Among the many physically impressive feats the Hulk can perform, his ability to leap miles in single bounds is one of his most underrated abilities. The Hulk's leg muscles are incredibly enhanced, and are probably the most advanced on Earth. He can leap up to three miles in one jump at incredible speeds. In fact, on more than one occasion Hulk has been able to propel himself into orbit on his leg muscles alone. His powerful legs are not merely useful for transportation, but for attack as well. Hulk is capable of leaping at his target--even speeding jets high in the air--and take his enemy by surprise. If Hulk used his leg muscles offensively more often, such as kicking moves, he could probably cause some serious damage.

Superhuman durability: The Hulk is one tough opponent and that's not just figuratively speaking, it's literal. The Hulk's skin is incredibly strong and nearly impossible to penetrate. Bullets, lasers, bombs or artillery shells just bounce right off of him, making traditional military equipment incapable of stopping him. The Hulk's durable body also makes it possible for him to survive in the vacuum of space, the crushing pressure at the bottom of the ocean and extreme temperatures without blistering (up to 3,000 degrees Fahrenheit) or freezing (down to 190 degrees Fahrenheit).

In particular, the Hulk is resistant to injury or disease from radiation, though in some circumstances, gamma radiation exposure has caused him to revert back into Banner. 

Healing: While cutting or injuring the Hulk is a formidable feat, it is not impossible. Some forms of attacks, with the right weaponry, can injure the Hulk and make him bleed green. However, the Hulk has a solution for this problem: an accelerated healing factor. The Hulk is among the fastest healers in the Marvel Universe. The Hulk's healing factor is so powerful that he had recovered, in mere moments, from having most of his body m*** frayed off by Vector in Incredible Hulk v2 #398. The Maestro was able to use his healing factor bring himself back to life by absorbing gamma radiation from the environment. The healing factor also appears to work in relation to Hulk's rage; the madder Hulk is, the faster he heals, which explains why the Banner Hulk's healing powers, like his strength, did not function as well: he simply couldn't get angry enough. 

Hulk's healing factor and highly efficient physiology also makes him immune to all terrestrial diseases, including AIDS/HIV, and possibly to aging. Though Banner's form does not appear to share these immunities, some injuries will heal via transformation into Hulk and vice versa. 

Enhanced Lung Capacity: The size and strength of Banner's lungs, like the rest of his body, are increased when he transforms into the Hulk. On a single good inhalation of air, Hulk can last hours--perhaps even days--without needing to take another one. This makes it possible for him to spend an extended period of time in outer space, or under the ocean. The Hulk has also used his lung capacity as an offensive weapon in several instances by inhaling, and then blowing the air back out at high speeds. 

Energy Manipulation: Not usually a power ***ociated with the Hulk, but there is a sufficient amount of evidence that the Hulk possesses at least a limited ability to manipulate forms of energy, most particularly gamma radiation. In Incredible Hulk v2 #242, the Hulk grabbed an energy shield and twisted it as though it were solid. The Hulk was also able to redirect m***ive amounts of gamma radiation using his bare hands in Incredible Hulk v2 #270. The Hulk's body also acts as a "gamma battery" by constantly creating and radiating gamma energy. In Incredible Hulk v2 #463, Armageddon wanted to use the Hulk's own energy to power machines capable of bringing his son back to life. However, the Hulk outsmarted him by consciously force feeding his own energy into the machines at a rate too fast for them to handle and they promptly overloaded and exploded. The extent to which Hulk controls his own energy, and foreign sources of energy, is undetermined. 

"Ghost-vision": The Hulk has the unique ability of being able to see "astral forms"--or ghosts! This power has come in handy when working with his fellow Defender, Dr. Strange, who is able to leave his body in an usually invisible, ghost-like state known as an astral form. It was suggested in Incredible Hulk #-1 that because Banner subconsciously feared his father's ghost would come back to haunt him, Hulk developed this mechanism to allow him to look out for him.

The Hulk's ability to see astral forms may go beyond just seeing individual spirits. In Incredible Hulk v2 #147, Hulk experiences a whole town in the middle of the desert that fades away into nothing. While it is possible it was merely a mirage, the issue suggests it is possible Hulk was able to see a town that didn't exist in our plane of reality that no one else could see.

Homing ability: The Hulk appears to have a kind of psychic link with the original bomb zone that spawned him; no matter what he is in the world he is always able to find the gamma bomb site. In Incredible Hulk v2 #460, an image of the Maestro explained to Bruce that the reason he was able to do that was because the Maestro's spirit was there, calling to him. However, since the Maestro was resurrected the Hulk has continued to return to the gamma bomb site, suggesting that there is more to his ability than merely the Maestro's spirit. This homing ability has also been used to find people on a rare occasion. For example, in Incredible Hulk v2 #445 the Hulk was able to dig a tunnel underground exactly in the direction of Onslaught, to which the Vision noted that the Hulk's sense of direction "borders on the supernatural." While it is possible that Onslaught was mentally leading the Hulk to him, there were other instances of Hulk demonstrating this ability. In Incredible Hulk v2 #275, Hulk's instincts led him to Rick Jones and Betty and in Incredible Hulk v3 #25 the Hulk located the Abomination with no prior knowledge of his whereabouts. 

Accuracy: The Hulk's uncanny sense of direction may also account for his deadly accuracy. Hulk has jumped at, or thrown objects towards, fast moving jets and caught them. The Hulk is also able to accurately leap from place to place, knowing exactly where he will land. He has jumped from miles away and was able to hit a humanoid, moving target. The Hulk's instinctual accuracy also has made it possible for him to strike "speedsters" capable of superhuman speed


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes you could, and I could go read the Bleach manga and check it easily.



No, I am saying that what if I said it was a.....lets say……special edition chapter…....that could only be found in one site….that I forgot or didn’t have. Would you believe me than?



> I gave you issue numbers, you can even go to the OTP and request them if you want


.

Why don’t you do this? I am not the one trying to prove the thunderclap nuke. Lol, really though why should I help you, why should I work my butt off trying to find it? ( comics aren’t easy to find……especially old ones.) The enemy?  You Find it or concede. 



> It's not my fault that the person who made the Hulk respect thread used a shitty image hosting service.



True, but in this case that excuse isn’t gonna cut it, mira gohan wouldn’t get off me about the proof thing so I am doing the same.





Hagi said:


> Go back a page Swajio just posted more than enougn evidence of hulk's power.



1. I am aware of what hulk can do.



2. "Evidence"? as in scans? I will look and see if there are any *scans * ( and not just words.) that Swajio posted.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

sylar, at this point everyone already knows that no one in bleach can hurt hulk and that hulk is a monster, however if he is cloned. ( say 5 or 6 of him.) those issue's no longer matter. hulk can't take on five of himself with the same abilities and constantly copying him.


----------



## Sylar (May 28, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> sylar, at this point everyone already knows that no one in bleach can hurt hulk and that hulk is a monster, however if he is cloned. ( say 5 or 6 of him.) those issue's no longer matter. hulk can't take on five of himself with the same abilities and constantly copying him.



The clones go away when Syazel dies. One thunderclap is all that's needed to kill Syazel, ergo the clones aren't a problem.


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2008)

What is there to prove? We can determine what a full-powered thunderclap would do based on simple observation. WWH at the peak of his power almost caused the EAST COAST OF THE USA to fall into the ocean with a couple foot steps. That means he was putting teratons of energy into the ground with each impact; a teraton is the equivalent of 1,000,000 Hiroshima level events. Now imagine what would happen if he were to slam his hands together rather than just walking around. This is not hard to understand.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The clones go away when Syazel dies. One thunderclap is all that's needed to kill Syazel, ergo the clones aren't a problem.



what if szayal is in the air? and lets not forget about the whole impregenating you and coming back alive thing….besides the whole verse is gonna on his ass, aizen can cover szayal.


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2008)

Good luck impregnating the very MALE Hulk. And the ability to leap miles into the air kinda shits on the other option.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Arishem said:


> What is there to prove? We can determine what a full-powered thunderclap would do based on simple observation. WWH at the peak of his power almost caused the EAST COAST OF THE USA to fall into the ocean with a couple foot steps. That means he was putting teratons of energy into the ground with each impact; a teraton is the equivalent of 1,000,000 Hiroshima level events. Now imagine what would happen if he were to slam his hands together rather than just walking around. This is not hard to understand.




no scans = no go ( note: I really do believe that hulk could do it aswell if he tried, but there are no scans, no visual evidence to prove that the attack would indeed create a nuke so....going by that I am inclined to call no limit, Burdon of proof is on you, kinda the same with the whole soi fon thing....... the mark showed on yourichi.....yourichi confirmed it herself.....if we need scans for those than we need scans for this…..)


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2008)

Am I really going to have to post that set of scans a third time?


----------



## Amuro (May 28, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> no scans = no go ( note: I really do believe that hulk could do it aswell if he tried, but there are no scans, no visual evidence to prove that the attack would indeed create a nuke so....going by that I am inclined to call no limit, Burdon of proof is on you, kinda the same with the whole soi fon thing....... the mark showed on yourichi.....yourichi confirmed it herself.....if we need scans for those than we need scans for this…..)




Seriously you are hella lazy you can't even look a page back.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Good luck impregnating the very MALE Hulk. And the ability to leap miles into the air kinda shits on the other option.



1. are there girls in bleach? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



yes.




does szayal give a darn about them?


*Spoiler*: __ 



no.





can szayal use them for rebirth incase he is gotten by hulk in air?



*Spoiler*: __ 



yes.







also szayal can react and analyze his opponents pretty well, hulk jumping at him will be nothing more than a barbaric way of attacking, and besides, again, aizen can cover him.


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> 1. are there girls in bleach?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh, I see. Hulk still smashes them all to shit. Creating more fodder does nothing but delay the inevitable. And I really, REALLY, wanna know what Aizen is going to do.


----------



## Amuro (May 28, 2008)

As far as the Hulk clones go even if there is some magic chance he actually can make clones of him is there even any guarantee that they will take orders from someone who is so hugely inferior than them? 



Swajio said:


> And I really, REALLY, wanna know what Aizen is going to do.



If he's as smart as everyone thinks he is then he'll make himself dissapear as to not suffer the shame of letting his followers see him shit his pants.


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2008)

Hell, given the general level of property damage in Hulk fights, making Hulk fight himself would likely end in the inadvertent deaths of most of the Bleach cast.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Seriously you are hella lazy you can't even look a page back.



I saw the scans, and again, it is the same with the soi fon thing, the move or attack was explained, the damage it could do was explained as well but however soi fon's is discarded because she didn't atcually do it, if thats the case than hulk also needs scans of actually doing it to be taken as fact. if you guys can't bring me proof than no go.....


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2008)

What point are you trying to make?


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Hell, given the general level of property damage in Hulk fights, making Hulk fight himself would likely end in the inadvertent deaths of most of the Bleach cast.



they don't have to stay there, hell, they can just open a portal to HM and wait for the slug feast to finish, and if they want to see what had happened than they could just have ulqurrioa to tell them what took place. ( he had that ability.....)


----------



## Amuro (May 28, 2008)

Wtf are you talking about Soi fon thing?


And they get Hulk through to HM how exactly?


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> they don't have to stay there, hell, they can just open a portal to HM and wait for the slug feast to finish, and if they want to see what had happened than they could just have ulqurrioa to tell them what took place. ( he had that ability.....)



So your plan is that Szayel clones Hulk, runs to another dimension, and Ulqiwhatever tells them when Hulk has finished off the clones?


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Wtf are you talking about Soi fon thing?



reread some of the previous pages.....you'll get it...





> And they get Hulk through to HM how exactly?




not hulk, themselves, they leave, not hulk. hulk stays till he dies.



anyways, I gotta go, anything said to me will be answered tomorrow.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 28, 2008)

Swajio said:


> So your plan is that Szayel clones Hulk, runs to another dimension, and Ulqiwhatever tells them when Hulk has finished off the clones?



( last one. )


yeah, pretty much......or they could open the portal a little and take a peak and reclose if anything comes at them....


----------



## Amuro (May 28, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> reread some of the previous pages.....you'll get it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny how your now asking me to investigate when you deem yourself above such a trivial thing.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2008)

What if Hulk has him live for millions and millions of years. In fact he lives so long that a colony of kittens he had adopted and rescued from dinosaurs had time to evolve into a bronze age civilization.
So don't go playing the waiting game. It will be lolworthy


----------



## Endless Mike (May 28, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> No, I am saying that what if I said it was a.....lets say??special edition chapter?....that could only be found in one site?.that I forgot or didn?t have. Would you believe me than?



This is not some weird special edition thing, these are normal comics, which can be found or read by anyone.



> Why don?t you do this? I am not the one trying to prove the thunderclap nuke. Lol, really though why should I help you, why should I work my butt off trying to find it? ( comics aren?t easy to find??especially old ones.) The enemy?  You Find it or concede.



I did find it, and I posted the issue numbers, which are considered to be sufficient evidence according to OBD rules.



> True, but in this case that excuse isn?t gonna cut it, mira gohan wouldn?t get off me about the proof thing so I am doing the same.



Well I suppose I could request them in OTP, wait until they're posted, and then scan them, but that could take over a week. I will if you insist, though.




> sylar, at this point everyone already knows that no one in bleach can hurt hulk and that hulk is a monster, however if he is cloned. ( say 5 or 6 of him.) those issue's no longer matter. hulk can't take on five of himself with the same abilities and constantly copying him.



Uh.... Read WWH, dude. He did just that against the Gamma Corps, and won.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 28, 2008)

The thing TonyG416 hasn't explained is how Szayel is going to "constantly copy him". Frankly, I find that ridiculous.


----------



## Amuro (May 28, 2008)

It's all to do with some liquid shit that comes from his nail polish or something retarded to that effect. The clones he did make hardly even did anything they showed pretty much no intelligence before he got rid of them. 

I doubt they'd even make a difference tbh.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 28, 2008)

All the members of the gamma corps have the same level of abilities as him?


----------



## C. Hook (May 28, 2008)

How does Bleach stand a chance? Even someone who hasn't read a single Hulk comic in their life can tell this is a rape. Seriously, how the hell is Szaezel going to get close enough to Hulk to use his ability? How the hell is Soi Fon going to do that? How the hell is Zommari going to take control of Hulk's entire body when Hulk's fist is going to be through his face? Seriously, I find it laughable.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 28, 2008)

We all do Hooky


----------



## Sylar (May 28, 2008)

I LOL at Syazel avoiding a thunderclap by simply being in the air. :rofl


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 28, 2008)

I think some people need to learn what the hell "omni-directional" means because at this rate, I'ma die from laughing at the "they can just float in the air!!!!!1111!!!!111!" responses.


----------



## Ax_ (May 29, 2008)

Has it been brought up, in these 14 pages, that Soi is unlikely to be able to pierce the skin of Hulk, given what the guy has tanked before, according to some respect threads?


----------



## Kokain (May 29, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Has it been brought up, in these 14 pages, that Soi is unlikely to be able to pierce the skin of Hulk, given what the guy has tanked before, according to some respect threads?



First time he says it

It seems Soi Fon only has to "hit" the same place twice, which does not imply breaking the skin. For after all, when I hit a ball with a bat, it does not mean that I put a hole in the ball.


----------



## Ippy (May 29, 2008)

69tails said:


> First time he says it
> 
> It seems Soi Fon only has to "hit" the same place twice, which does not imply breaking the skin. For after all, when I hit a ball with a bat, it does not mean that I put a hole in the ball.


I was going to point that out, but... it still won't help much when simply getting near him is tantamount to suicide.


----------



## Kokain (May 29, 2008)

He could probably regenerate from whatever the cause of death was anyway.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 29, 2008)

Nothing that bleachverse has can effectively stop hulk for good,

slow him down? yes

get him on the backfoot? perhaps, but that would only enrage hulk even more

Only way Bleach can win this is if all of them are coordinated and have good tactics, they have hax like mayuri's poison to which only he has the antidote which can stop him for a while but then his regen factor will kick in, also I honestly dont see anyone besides the tanks of bleach surviving more than a few blows from hulk.

and lol soi fong she may get the hit once but hulk will regen from that too , not to mention if she tries it more than once she will be torn to shreds


----------



## Clearmoon (May 29, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Nothing that bleachverse has can effectively stop hulk for good,
> 
> slow him down? yes
> 
> ...



Even though you are supporting Hulk, you are vastly underrating WWH there. Elixir, who is an S rank mutant, unlimited potential power etc, couldn't stop Hulk for a minute with his poison designed specifically to kill the Hulk. Also, no-one in bleach, no exceptions, could survive one blow from a pissed off WWH who wanted to kill.

And Lol at dodging a Thunderclap that from a Hulk who can destroy the whole  US eastern seaboard WITH A FEW FOOTSTEPS. And even then, its arguable he was holding back.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2008)

A pissed off hulk but not WWH sapped Superman to jupiter. Bleach is not going to survive that even remotely


----------



## TonyG416 (May 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> What if Hulk has him live for millions and millions of years. In fact he lives so long that a colony of kittens he had adopted and rescued from dinosaurs had time to evolve into a bronze age civilization.
> So don't go playing the waiting game. It will be lolworthy



No one is playing the waiting game, got no idea where you got that.




Endless Mike said:


> This is not some weird special edition thing, these are normal comics, which can be found or read by anyone.




For all I know they could have been, or could have been real issue?s but with hulk not even doing the thunderclap the way you are claiming he can, and the reason why I used the special edition thing is to show you the same level of difficulty it is to find comics, it isn?t as easy as finding mangas ( those issues particularly.) so if you where to lie, I could never check and see if it where true or not.




> I did find it, and I posted the issue numbers, which are considered to be sufficient evidence according to OBD rules.



No, you did not find the scans. (which is what I am referring to.) all you gave me where random hulk comics issue names  that could have actually not even have had the feat.





> Well I suppose I could request them in OTP, wait until they're posted, and then scan them, but that could take over a week. I will if you insist, though.



I insist.






> Uh.... Read WWH, dude. He did just that against the Gamma Corps, and won.



They where not of equal level to him in power, which these clones will be.



rawrawraw said:


> The thing TonyG416 hasn't explained is how Szayel is going to "constantly copy him". Frankly, I find that ridiculous.




do I really have to? ( and its not constantly, one drop is all that is needed.)
if you have read bleach than you would know how. It really isn?t a difficult concept.




Hagi said:


> It's all to do with some liquid shit that comes from his nail polish or something retarded to that effect. The clones he did make hardly even did anything they showed pretty much no intelligence before he got rid of them.
> 
> I doubt they'd even make a difference tbh.




wtf, *they will be hulks*, exact replicas,  they will have all his abilities, at the same level, they copy everything you do aswell. if hulk hits one with a strong punch, than guess what the others will do? And f.y.i they  didn?t have ?no intelligence???they where just silent?..when renji said bankai, they did the same aswell. 




C. Hook said:


> How does Bleach stand a chance? Even someone who hasn't read a single Hulk comic in their life can tell this is a rape.




Uh?wtf, how exactly? Like you said you haven?t read a single hulk comic in your life, and personally when I didn?t know anything about hulk all I thought he could do was super strength and durability (at way lower levels than what he has shown..)  for all you know your getting bs info.




> Seriously, how the hell is Szaezel going to get close enough to Hulk to use his ability?



First, aizen uses shikai ( and has hulk hitting the air, thinking that he is pummeling someone.), second szayal gets just above hulk but not to close, third he lets out the black substance on hulk and leaves with the rest until the fight is over with the hulks.
Does that suffice?





> How the hell is Soi Fon going to do that?



The shikai instant kill? Simple get close, tag him twice?..plus aizen can cover. ( but since everyone says that it isn?t going to  work because of lack of scans, I will just leave it alone.)



> How the hell is Zommari going to take control of Hulk's entire body when Hulk's fist is going to be through his face?



Only to find that it was a gemeros sonido clone, and the real one is behind him.




> Seriously, I find it laughable.



Don?t see why?..hulk can be defeated here




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I think some people need to learn what the hell "omni-directional" means because at this rate, I'ma die from laughing at the "they can just float in the air!!!!!1111!!!!111!" responses.



Scans, still waiting for endless mikes scans on this matter, but if he or anyone is unable to find it than this is the best you got to go with.






and that my friend, is something to truly lol at if you think that can solo bleach.




69tails said:


> He could probably regenerate from whatever the cause of death was anyway.



Ok, wow, no limit fallacy healing factor much? 

Seriously though dude, if hulk is beaten up enough or fighting hard enough he will revert back to banner ( as seen in his fight with sentry.)  and I am pretty sure if anyone can give hulk enough of beating to do such,  it would be non other than himself??5 of him in this case, and what is banner gonna do when he is reverted back to human? At that point even hinatoro could finish things off.





Cyborg Superman said:


> Nothing that bleachverse has can effectively stop hulk for good,
> 
> slow him down? yes
> 
> get him on the backfoot? perhaps, but that would only enrage hulk even more



oh I beg to differ, I have named three already?.and those are just the ones that have been shown?..wait till the final upcoming battle.



> Only way Bleach can win this is if all of them are coordinated and have good tactics, they have hax like mayuri's poison to which only he has the antidote which can stop him for a while but then his regen factor will kick in, also I honestly dont see anyone besides the tanks of bleach surviving more than a few blows from hulk.



If they play this smart, they don?t have to worry about that.




ClearMoon said:


> Even though you are supporting Hulk, you are vastly underrating WWH there. Elixir, who is an S rank mutant,



Omega level you mean, but keep going.



> unlimited potential power etc,



That he hasn?t got full control over, keep going.



> couldn't stop Hulk for a minute with his poison designed specifically to kill the Hulk.



Did anyone mention poisoning hulk as a means of defeating?.....hmm?..must have missed something?keep going.



> Also, no-one in bleach, no exceptions, could survive one blow from a pissed off WWH who wanted to kill.



I wouldn?t say that?.give szayal, Mayuri  , and kisuke prep and hulks attack power will be dropped to zero. ( for those that read bleach already know how szayal uses this method.)





> And Lol at dodging a Thunderclap that from a Hulk who can destroy the whole  US eastern seaboard WITH A FEW FOOTSTEPS. And even then, its arguable he was holding back.




Same as I lol that soi fons shikai wouldn?t work, yet you guys insisted own scans, so I took am insisting on scans of this aswell.





Banhammer said:


> A pissed off hulk but not WWH sapped Superman to jupiter. Bleach is not going to survive that even remotely



Yeah, if it where to hit, yes. But unfortunately that?s not gonna happen.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2008)

So are you suggesting the Bleach characters are going to dodge a thunderclap?


----------



## Dave (May 29, 2008)

I doubt Tony has even read Hulk comics...:\


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2008)

Dave said:


> I doubt Tony has even read Hulk comics...:\



He's probably judging this fight by the 2004 movie.


----------



## Tash (May 29, 2008)

Even then, he fought a lightning bolt mid arc and survived nuke.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2008)

Velcome to Dr Banhammer physics class 

Q:Vat is die Blitzclap?
Blitzclap also known as "I am going to fick you by claping" is vhen usually a marvel character vith a superhuman strength level of 100+ claps so strongly it creates a distrructive SOUNDWAVE OF EPIC PRROPORRTIONS 
Q: Vat is die Soundwave
A soundvave is die vivration of the molecules that in die blitzclap case are caused by the kinetic energy discharge caused by die clap. 
Q: Vat ammount of enerrgy does die Blitzclap posses?
One may unly stipulate by die feats, but since a pretty decent feat of die hulk is smacking a planet moover all the way to saturn, ve imagine that uberman weights 100 kilograms, forget that die uberman has planetmooving powers and that earth to saturn's distance is 1,321,416,800, 000 meters. Since ze kinetic energy is equal to mass*velocity squared, and ve imagine that it took five minutes to do this trip (vich is more than generous agreeing that he did this vile uperman gathered his thoughts) then ze kinetic energy discharged by die Hulk is of 100*4404722^2 vich amounts to 1940158177024700 joules, 
Q How much is dat again?
It's roughly around 463309772673498.4 calories, wich means 60043936523180.96 grams of fat in one punch! About die equivalent of 100000000000000 big bags of mc donald's french fries! Talk about die wonderdiet!
Q: How much damage could dat make?
enought to vaporize the mediterranian ocean  in one blow
Q: Then how came die world isn't destroyed?
Because mine kinder, it vas a punch, very focused in one point. Die blitzclap releases all that kinetic energy into die air, a poor vibration conductor, wich disperses really fast in all directions
Q:All directions?
Ya mine kinder, all directions vith enough damage to knock out roughly around the combined population of portugal and germany put together in a fourteen mile radius.
QSo vat vould happen to anyone around them?
Well dear, unless they tank nuclear assaults, if they are anyvhere near die big blitzclap, and by near, I mean in his eyesight, then they are dead.
Qh
Indeed


----------



## Endless Mike (May 30, 2008)

Holy crap, this is still going? Just give up, geez.

All of your arguments rely on no - limits fallacies.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 30, 2008)

This thing still going on?

Blood-lusted WWh thunderclaps them all to saturn


----------



## TonyG416 (May 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So are you suggesting the Bleach characters are going to dodge a thunderclap?




going by the scan I provided, yes, either that or tank it.


( like I was telling endless mike.) give me scans of the nuke thunderclap and its a different story.





Dave said:


> I doubt Tony has even read Hulk comics...:\




your entitled to have your own opinion, I know where I stand on this.


Believe what you wish.



Sylar said:


> He's probably judging this fight by the 2004 movie.




Same goes to you, believe what you wish.




Swajio said:


> Even then, he fought a lightning bolt mid arc and survived nuke.



What is with this? I already stated that bleach can’t hurt hulk by conventional means, why are people still stating how durable he is? The ways I said that bleach could win has nothing to do with actually piercing his skin with there own attacks.



Endless Mike said:


> Holy crap, this is still going? Just give up, geez.



What? You wanted it to die out so that you could slide with the evidence thing? Am I to presume that you are conceding? If so I accept it. 




> All of your arguments rely on no - limits fallacies.




Lol, coming from a guy that thinks szayal needs prep time to clone someone, if you read bleach than you would know that there are no fallacies in hulk being clone by szayal.




Testrun said:


> This thing still going on?
> 
> Blood-lusted WWh thunderclaps them all to saturn




already went threw that.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2008)

It *through* that part

Oh bitch, you did not just call yourself a wank lord! 

IGNORE HAMMER


----------



## TonyG416 (May 30, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> It *through* that part
> 
> Oh bitch, you did not just call yourself a wank lord!
> 
> IGNORE HAMMER




I was given the title aswell.


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> I was given the title aswell.



No you weren't. There are only seven of us.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No you weren't. There are only seven of us.




it is probably deleted now by evil moogle.....but I to was  given the title......you must not have seen it.....ask zetta....


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 30, 2008)

The Hulk destroys an asteroid 2 times the size of the Earth
Marvel Comics Presents # 52

what's stopping him from doing that to Bleach?


----------



## TonyG416 (May 30, 2008)

1.hulk has more than 1 target  to defeat which can all be in the air.

2.hulk can be hypnotized by aizen the moment the battle starts and will go the wrong way.

3.most bleach characters are quite fast/good reaction. ( there is also a teleporter.), they should be able to evade that.


----------



## Tash (May 30, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> 1.hulk has more than 1 target  to defeat which can all be in the air.
> 
> 2.hulk can be hypnotized by aizen the moment the battle starts and will go the wrong way.
> 
> 3.most bleach characters are quite fast/good reaction. ( there is also a teleporter.), they should be able to evade that.



1. If he destroys the planet, none of that matters as they would all implode in the vacuum of space.

2. We've all been over much, much, much, much, much better hypnotist/telepaths failing to stop a pissed Hulk.

3. Evade the planet being destroyed?


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2008)

i thought this thread was finished long time ago 

hulk thunderclaps


----------



## TonyG416 (May 30, 2008)

Swajio said:


> 1. If he destroys the planet, none of that matters as they would all implode in the vacuum of space.




oh, didn't read the size on that..well it matters not since hulk won't know where to hit, aizen will use his shikai so that hulk thinks that they are at some other area in the sky, hulk will attack that area and think that he won, only to find other hulks ready to kill his ass. 




> 2. We've all been over much, much, much, much, much better hypnotist/telepaths failing to stop a pissed Hulk.



no, don't even try it, aizen shikai will work, hulk has the five senses, thus he will surcum to the illusion.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 30, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> no, don't even try it, aizen shikai will work, hulk has the five senses, thus he will surcum to the illusion.



wrong

the hulk breaks out of The Leader's illusion.


----------



## Tash (May 30, 2008)

Goku has cells, FRS attacks cells, thus FRS can kill Goku. That's basically the retarded twin of your own argument. As for the rest of your post, I really don't feel like going back in the endless loop. Really all of your arguments are assuming that Hulk was slower and less powerful than we all know he is.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2008)

Hulk has been under attack from far worse by psyhics and still beaten them senseless if not outright not fazed by them.

Bleach gets raped.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 30, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> wrong
> 
> the hulk breaks out of The Leader's illusion.



That move was stated to be a mind trick, aizen?s shikai doesn?t effect the mind ( or tousen to would be succumbed by it to.) it has been already stated that it only effects the senses, exactly why  tousen is the only person immune to the shikai. 



Swajio said:


> Goku has cells, FRS attacks cells, thus FRS can kill Goku. That's basically the retarded twin of your own argument. As for the rest of your post, I really don't feel like going back in the endless loop. Really all of your arguments are assuming that Hulk was slower and less powerful than we all know he is.




Concession accepted.




Mirai Gohan said:


> Hulk has been under attack from far worse by psyhics and still beaten them senseless if not outright not fazed by them.
> 
> Bleach gets raped.




omg, do you read bleach? do really think that aizen is a psyhics?!!


lol.



here is the explanation of his shikai.


here
here
from sasukes, and other's words.
here


Again, if the shikai was a mind raper than tousen could be effected to, but it clearly states that he is not.


----------



## Tash (May 30, 2008)

How do you find a concession in points that you have not countered?


----------



## Amuro (May 30, 2008)

He's probably accepting his own concessions. 

In the time it takes Aizen to release his Shikai in front of the Hulk, seal it and release it again his head is squished between a thunderclap.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (May 30, 2008)

Why has this thread lasted longer than the YYH verse vs Hulk one?


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2008)

Emerald Chaos said:


> Why has this thread lasted longer than the YYH verse vs Hulk one?



my thought exactly

when they are bleach wanklords about bleach cant be beat in their eyes


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 30, 2008)

from sasukes, and other's words.
For Aizn's "illusion" to work
1. He must unsheath his sword
2. He must activate it
3. The Hulk must see it first

The Hulk will destroy Aizen and the rest of Bleach before Aizen even touches his zanpaktou.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 30, 2008)

Not to mention Hulk has resisted illusions from cosmic beings before....


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 30, 2008)

This thread is hilarious but not compared to the Grimmjow vs. Hulk thread.


----------



## atom (May 31, 2008)

Is this thread still going on? 

Bleach has one chance. That chance is amor.
However, due to the supposed speed of The Hulk (War Hulk) and thunderclap, it should be clear that Bleach will lose unless they can manage to get Zomari to hit Hulk with amor. (Since thats the only type of attack I recall that The Hulk wouldn't just "shrug off").


That is all.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 31, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> oh, didn't read the size on that..well it matters not since hulk won't know where to hit, aizen will use his shikai so that hulk thinks that they are at some other area in the sky, hulk will attack that area and think that he won, only to find other hulks ready to kill his ass.


It matters if they're all floating at space due to the lack of a planet 



TonyG416 said:


> no, don't even try it, aizen shikai will work, hulk has the five senses, thus he will surcum to the illusion.


It'll be hard to use shikai if your floating in space


----------



## Aokiji (May 31, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> That move was stated to be a mind trick, aizen?s shikai doesn?t effect the mind ( or tousen to would be succumbed by it to.) it has been already stated that it only effects the senses, exactly why  tousen is the only person immune to the shikai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tousen is not affected cuz you have to see it, to be affected.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 31, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Is this thread still going on?
> 
> Bleach has one chance. That chance is amor.
> However, due to the supposed speed of The Hulk (War Hulk) and thunderclap, it should be clear that Bleach will lose unless they can manage to get Zomari to hit Hulk with amor. (Since thats the only type of attack I recall that The Hulk wouldn't just "shrug off").
> ...



Naw sonic, people just like to overrate world of war hulk, they listen to other people overrating him and take that as fact, take it from someone that has read the WWH series , and other hulk comics.( regardless of what other people are about/ already have said.) And F.Y.I WWH isn’t that fast, no idea where that came from, he also can be cloned here as another means of defeating him. when he is beaten enough by someone with a sufficient amount of physical power ( i.e himself or sentry, as seen in his final fight.) he will revert to banner. A human, and hell at that point, even inoue could potentially solo him by than.




Swajio said:


> How do you find a concession in points that you have not countered?



Your concession has already been accepted, You are no longer needed.

Be gone. 



Hagi said:


> He's probably accepting his own concessions.
> 
> In the time it takes Aizen to release his Shikai in front of the Hulk, seal it and release it again his head is squished between a thunderclap.



Now this is what you are relying own? How amusing. 

Scans of the nuke thunder clap, scans of the omniversal thunderclap. Or, once more, the thunder clap I provided with scans ( visual proof.) is the best you got, which is a joke I may add. also, I think that some of you are forgetting that he is fighting the entire verse at once, how will he know that aizen is the guy he needs to take out? Additionally, Aizen is extremely quick with the shikai release, no one ever notices when he activates it in battle, hulk will be in the hypnosis before he even realizes it.


( oh and by the way, aizen doesn’t have to release it twice, once it is released the first time,  hulk will stay in the illusion. A second time is not needed.)



Emerald Chaos said:


> Why has this thread lasted longer than the YYH verse vs Hulk one?



Because bleach has more hax’es than yu yu hakusho, the only thing yu yu hakusho verse could do to stop WWH is mukuro’s dimensional cutting. Everything else fails. 




Endless Mike said:


> Not to mention Hulk has resisted illusions from cosmic beings before....



Scans, allow me to see the full properties please.




Aokiji said:


> Tousen is not affected cuz you have to see it, to be affected.



yes, precisely why he can't be effected by it. Unfortunately for hulk, he doesn’t have that Luxury.





Testrun said:


> It matters if they're all floating at space due to the lack of a planet



hulk used a punch to bust that planet sized asteroid ( comic books don't make sense sometimes….) if he hits the air with that punch nothing will happen to the planet. 




> It'll be hard to use shikai if your floating in space



Yes, it would be indeed.


However, thats not going to be the case here because hulk won’t bust the planet.




Dark Evangel said:


> This thread is hilarious but not compared to the Grimmjow vs. Hulk thread.




Lol, I bet that you are going by what you have heard about WWH huh?, 


*Sigh*


This is why people need to stop overrating WWH and making baseless assumptions on how he can get out of virtually anything because of what they hear.








rawrawraw said:


> from sasukes, and other's words.
> 
> For Aizn's "illusion" to work
> 
> ...




you are underestimating how quickly he does this.


----------



## Tash (May 31, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Your concession has already been accepted, You are no longer needed.
> 
> Be gone.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2008)

WWH Thunderclaps, Bleach universe is destroyed.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 31, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> WWH Thunderclaps, Bleach universe is destroyed.




scans, give me this universe busting thunderclap by WWH.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> scans, give me this universe busting thunderclap by WWH.



hulk thunderclaps universes into oblivion


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2008)

I dont know much about WWH but would poison or Soifons shikai do nothing to him?(assuming he doesnt pull off one of his apparently crazy thunderclaps or something like that)


----------



## Sylar (May 31, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I dont know much about WWH but would poison or Soifons shikai do nothing to him?(assuming he doesnt pull off one of his apparently crazy thunderclaps or something like that)



Poison would work on WWH for about 2 seconds until he completely heals from it.


----------



## Hamaru (May 31, 2008)

Sorry bleachverse but I can't think of a way for you to beat Hulkster.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 31, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I dont know much about WWH but would poison or Soifons shikai do nothing to him?(assuming he doesnt pull off one of his apparently crazy thunderclaps or something like that)




It should, but we can?t say for certain ( apparently..) so until more is elaborated, it won?t work according to OBD rules ( apparently?)




vault023 said:


> hulk thunderclaps universes into oblivion




did you hear a word I said above?


like, are you serious? This is kinda getting annoying?.this is like the 6th time you said thunderclap solo?s without evidence.





Hamaru said:


> Sorry bleachverse but I can't think of a way for you to beat Hulkster.



1. clone WWH hulk and have the clones ( all of equal power.) fight hulk to the death.



2. amor ( but whatever, eveyone says that it won't work and I don't feel like explaining why so I will just leave at that.)




3. soi fon's shikai ( same reason as 2.)



the following where possible ways of hulk being defeated.





Sylar said:


> Poison would work on WWH for about 2 seconds until he completely heals from it.



that was filler, a entire arc of it at that, at this point the anime is almost completely different from the manga.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I dont know much about WWH but would poison or Soifons shikai do nothing to him?(assuming he doesnt pull off one of his apparently crazy thunderclaps or something like that)



hulk takes mere seconds for him to be back to normal soi fon's shikai will work but i dont see hulk getting tagged i mean he justs a grabs rockets in mid air and he has tagged really fast opponents it


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2008)

Actually he did destroy a dimension with a thunderclap, by deflecting a blast back at the dimension.

It's a pretty ridiculous feat though that I feel generally shouldn't be used, and he obviously won't need it.

BTW Poison doesn't work



BTW I found some scans:







(These three of of the infamous "Dark Cosmos" feat)









Give up now?


----------



## Kiyiya (Jun 1, 2008)

Bleach would win!


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 1, 2008)

Leaf_Bandit said:


> Bleach would win!



Read the damn thread.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 1, 2008)

Zommari solos.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2008)

Le Roux gets turned into chocolate paste from WWH's fist.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 1, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Actually he did destroy a dimension with a thunderclap, by deflecting a blast back at the dimension.
> 
> It's a pretty ridiculous feat though that I feel generally shouldn't be used, and he obviously won't need it.
> 
> ...





Give up? Why ever would I do such a thing? All you gave me where inconsistent showings of hulks power (and if you say otherwise than hey, didn't know that sentry could take + planet busting punches and keep fighting,  same with stange….even if he was in zom form. ) and the thunderclap thing, hah ,lol, the guys that where right in his face while he did that thunderclap weren’t even fazed by it, as appose to his WWH thunderclap that at the every least took out a couple of humans.( also hulk powers varies from different  incarnations I may add, if he was at the power level that he was in those scans, than a lot of the fights he was in, in WWH, would have ended a lot quicker than they already did.) 

Try again endless mike.


p.s, no soi fons shikai is not poison ( that was filler, a fricken entire arc of filler, and they have actually changed the story of the manga to correspond with the filler, bleach anime and manga are almost entirely different by now.)


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 1, 2008)

Hulk is the winner. end thread


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 1, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> Hulk is the winner. end thread



prove it, or be gone.


you know what wait here.....let me get scans of WWH being hurt by far less than what bleach can do to him.....( this is to prove his Inconsistent showings...)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2008)

Using or even extrapolating Silver Age feats for current Hulk is like mixing lumping Silver Age Superman's feats with modern age New Earth Superman.

Feat-wise, Hulk is arguably still most impressive in the Silver Age instead of the recent World War Hulk. Silver Age allowed for many liberties for character feats, such as changing direction while in the middle of a jump or holding apart matter and _anti-matter_ spheres. In addition, there's also the infamous "python choking out Hulk" back in the same years too.

So either specify you're using modern age Hulk (and specify it further -- Savage, WWH, Grey, Professor, etc.) or Silver Age Hulk.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jun 1, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So either specify you're using modern age Hulk (and specify it further -- Savage, WWH, Grey, Professor, etc.) or Silver Age Hulk.



It already is specified.  It's World War Hulk vs Bleachverse.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 1, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> It already is specified.  It's World War Hulk vs Bleachverse.



yeah, what he said. ^^


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 1, 2008)

here are scans of WWH being hurt by far less than what his silver age counterpart has been hurt by.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 1, 2008)

> ( also hulk powers varies from different incarnations I may add, if he was at the power level that he was in those scans, than a lot of the fights he was in, in WWH, would have ended a lot quicker than they already did.)


Most of the fights in WWH *did* end quick.

He beat most of the Marvel Earth heroes he faced in 3 moves or less.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> It already is specified.  It's World War Hulk vs Bleachverse.



One of the modern incarnations then. From that, I suggest not to mix in Silver Age feats.



TonyG416 said:


> here are scans of WWH being hurt by far less than what his silver age counterpart has been hurt by.



Adamantium bullets, however.

Silver Age Hulk could arguably withstand the Adamantium bullets, since previously robotic dogs that can crush Adamantium with their jaws failed to pierce Hulk's skin in the Silver Age.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 1, 2008)

What kind of Adamantium were the dogs able to crush?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 1, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Most of the fights in WWH *did* end quick.
> 
> He beat most of the Marvel Earth heroes he faced in 3 moves or less.




reed took 5 hits.  ( just reread the issue.)



Comic Book Guy said:


> Adamantium bullets, however.





I see rocket lanchers......


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 1, 2008)

rockets don't hurt the hulk


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jun 1, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> rockets don't hurt the hulk



Rockets also don't go buddabuddabuddabudda.

Like, the sound a machine gun makes perhaps >.>


----------



## Ippy (Jun 1, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> reed took 5 hits.  ( just reread the issue.)


You missed the part where I said "most".


*Spoiler*: _even though it took more than three moves for Hulk to take down Reed... keep in mind that we're talking about someone who's physiology is tailor-made to take blunt force trauma... and Hulk was in control the ENTIRE FIGHT.  Reed even had shields from his wife for help, and he STILL couldn't do anything but get pwned..._


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 1, 2008)

Haterade said:


> *You missed the part where I said "most".*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _even though it took more than three moves for Hulk to take down Reed... keep in mind that we're talking about someone who's physiology is tailor-made to take blunt force trauma... and Hulk was in control the ENTIRE FIGHT.  Reed even had shields from his wife for help, and he STILL couldn't do anything but get pwned..._




yeah, I know, I was just kidding around.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 1, 2008)

Meh.

I'd have to see the Soi-Fon thing for myself,before I made any judgement call on that.

In media in general how many times have you seen a powerful being overcome some super unstoppable move just by his sheer strength alone?I can't think of any specific incident to compare,but unless you have been living under a rock or are super young or something,you probably have seen something like this before.

That said The Hulk is anything,but of this world,and he's dealt with things that aren't of this world Powerful.It depends on what happens when/if she finally uses her Bankai.

As for the rest of the Bleach Universe,Hulk easily OCV's everybody.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 1, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> hulk used a punch to bust that planet sized asteroid ( comic books don't make sense sometimes?.) if he hits the air with that punch nothing will happen to the planet.


And you think a bloodlusted hulk will hit the air instead of the planet?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Give up? Why ever would I do such a thing? All you gave me where inconsistent showings of hulks power (and if you say otherwise than hey, didn't know that sentry could take + planet busting punches and keep fighting,  same with stange?.even if he was in zom form. ) and the thunderclap thing, hah ,lol, the guys that where right in his face while he did that thunderclap weren?t even fazed by it, as appose to his WWH thunderclap that at the every least took out a couple of humans.( also hulk powers varies from different  incarnations I may add, if he was at the power level that he was in those scans, than a lot of the fights he was in, in WWH, would have ended a lot quicker than they already did.)
> 
> Try again endless mike.
> 
> ...



Did you actually read the scans? It was deflected toward the dimension. And that guy was a cosmic being.

You asked for scans of this stuff, I tracked the down (at massive expense of time for myself) and gave them to you. I would expect something in return for all that work, such as a concession.



> Using or even extrapolating Silver Age feats for current Hulk is like mixing lumping Silver Age Superman's feats with modern age New Earth Superman.
> 
> Feat-wise, Hulk is arguably still most impressive in the Silver Age instead of the recent World War Hulk. Silver Age allowed for many liberties for character feats, such as changing direction while in the middle of a jump or holding apart matter and anti-matter spheres. In addition, there's also the infamous "python choking out Hulk" back in the same years too.
> 
> So either specify you're using modern age Hulk (and specify it further -- Savage, WWH, Grey, Professor, etc.) or Silver Age Hulk.



Marvel had no continuity reboot. Those feats are still canon. Many events from those comics are still referenced in modern continuity.

World War Hulk has all these feats because it's the same Hulk. In fact he was directly stated to be stronger than he ever had been before.

You might as well say that all of the Naruto Shippuden characters shouldn't be allowed feats from Naruto part 1.

Also, those adamantium bullets didn't do anything to him, he regenerated from them effortlessly.

You might as well post , and then claim all of Super Buu's higher durability feats don't count.



> In media in general how many times have you seen a powerful being overcome some super unstoppable move just by his sheer strength alone?I can't think of any specific incident to compare,but unless you have been living under a rock or are super young or something,you probably have seen something like this before.



It's a no - limits fallacy since

1. We don't know how it works

2. It's never shown to work on a being as powerful/resistant as the Hulk

In fact IIRC we've never actually seen it work, she hit Yoruichi once but not twice


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 2, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Did you actually read the scans? It was deflected toward the dimension. And that guy was a cosmic being.



Regardless, he was practically right in hulks face, ( give me the best durability feat you got for that guy…..and his name..) he should have at least been fazed by the sheer force of the blast being deflected and being sent threw the entire dimension, I mean, wtf, it destroyed everything but not the guy right next to you? Or hell even faze him at the very least. ( oh and also give me the name of that other person in the dimension.)




> You asked for scans of this stuff, I tracked the down (at massive expense of time for myself) and gave them to you. I would expect something in return for all that work, such as a concession.



Yes, I asked for WWH doing it, all you gave me was a thunderclap by a hulk counterpart doing it, and not even hurting some one that’s like right in your fricken face at that. But really though, we shouldn’t be using this silver age version of hulk for feats..……its almost the same as using pc supes feats for a current superman thread, they are obviously different in strength. if hulk was at that power level in his WWH showings, he would have 1 hit K.Oed everyone that came at him, sentry took quite a few hits by WWH not holding back.

This is WWH hulk vs bleach.

Not.

Hulk in general vs bleach.

p.s. soi fons shikai is not the only option bleach has to pull out a victory.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 2, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> But really though, we shouldn?t be using this silver age version of hulk for feats..??its almost the same as using pc supes feats for a current superman thread, they are obviously different in strength.


Uh, no it's not. Superman underwent an officially recognized retcon. Hulk has not. I'll assume that this is news to you and that you are not simply being disingenuous.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 2, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Uh, no it's not. Superman underwent an officially recognized retcon. Hulk has not. I'll assume that this is news to you and that you are not simply being disingenuous.



WWH is much weaker than his silver age showings, he doesn't have the same level of power, and using feats that he did than  ( even if they are the "same being ". ) isn't right, this is WWH vs bleach, not silver age, people shouldn't be using his silver age feats cause WWH  probably couldn't pull them off now anyways, and just so you know it is like using pc supes feats for current supes........but in this case not because they are "different people", but simply because they have a major difference in strength level in there showings, and using the better feats even though thread creator specifically stated that it was the latter isn't right.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2008)

On account of variable strength feats, one should know that base Hulk is plain nerdy (though at the time, manly lumberjack) Bruce Banner. His strength varies with his anger, so if the feats are inconsistant, one could just handwave it to how angry hulk was at the moment. WWH has mastered his anger, so he is at his strongest.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 2, 2008)

Soi Fon's Shikai (which SHOULD kill Hulk since all it needs is to hit the same place twice) isn't the only way to kill/stop the Hulk. I'll list a few other ways he could be stopped/killed

- Caja Negascio (placing him in a caja negacion that he cannot escape from due to him not having reiatsu to break free.

-throwing him into the void between SS and earth or earth and Hueco Mundo. Without being able to manipulate spirit particles, he would be trapped there forever.

-Using Ichigo's substitute badge/ Rukia's glove or Urahara's cane on him to remove his soul from his body. Once his chain link is broken, he cannot return to his body. And as Tessai showed, once you've been removed from you body breaking your chain link is simple.
Orihime Rejecting the gamma radiation in his body, turning him into bruce banner


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 2, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Soi Fon's Shikai (which SHOULD kill Hulk since all it needs is to hit the same place twice) isn't the only way to kill/stop the Hulk.



She sure as hell won't hit him twice with it.




Blitzomaru said:


> - Caja Negascio (placing him in a caja negacion that he cannot escape from due to him not having reiatsu to break free.



Only works on Hollows. Reiatsu is not included usually in the Battledome.



Blitzomaru said:


> -throwing him into the void between SS and earth or earth and Hueco Mundo. Without being able to manipulate spirit particles, he would be trapped there forever.



And how are they going to get him there?



Blitzomaru said:


> -Using Ichigo's substitute badge/ Rukia's glove or Urahara's cane on him to remove his soul from his body. Once his chain link is broken, he cannot return to his body. And as Tessai showed, once you've been removed from you body breaking your chain link is simple.



Guess what? There's no way in hell they will be able to destroy his chain link, or even get near enough to hit him with their special tools. We don't even know if he has one. Prove that Hulk has a chain link.



Blitzomaru said:


> Orihime Rejecting the gamma radiation in his body, turning him into bruce banner



Orihime? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

Seriously, the above comment is funny. Orihime has, in the history of Bleach, not done a single serious offensive move with her ability. Killing a hollow octopus is not the same as killing a continent smasher.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 2, 2008)

See Power Overlap/Universe Equivalence

To simplify the battles, only if the OP of a thread doesn't specify otherwise, we assume that the sources of power for both (or all) parties involved are in play.

That means that for the sake of argument, Hulk has reiatsu and a soul chain.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 2, 2008)

if wolverine can slash at war hulk, then I'm sure Urahara, soi fon, or ichigo can get close enough to hit him with the device. as a soul he wouldn't have much reiatsu, and his attacks would be like when ichigo first struck kenpachi. I have no idea where people are getting this notion that the hulk is unhittable. half the x-men tagged him before they were defeated, and the shinigami getting thrown at him are way faster than those x-men. one cane strike from Urahara and the hulk is down. all that's left is the removal of his chain link and his soul sleep so he couldn't possible have any type of spiritual power. byakuya showed how fast he could do this to ichigo when he first met him. 

Caja negacion would work on the hulk since it's just a portable negacion field. Which worked on the 3 shinigami (aizen, gin and tousen). it's normally used on hollows, but it's not meant to be used by arrancar, who can power out of it with their reiatsu. Hulk has no strong reiatsu so there's no powering out of it for him.

The garganta and the entrance to soul society would be tough to manuever him into. Aizen could use his shikai to hide the fact that the hulk is being lured into garganta.

And aizen could also hide the fact that orihime is using her santen kesshun on him to reject his gamma radiation. these are all viable options, since the entire universe is fighting one man, they would logically work together for their own survival.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 3, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Regardless, he was practically right in hulks face, ( give me the best durability feat you got for that guy?..and his name..) he should have at least been fazed by the sheer force of the blast being deflected and being sent threw the entire dimension, I mean, wtf, it destroyed everything but not the guy right next to you? Or hell even faze him at the very least. ( oh and also give me the name of that other person in the dimension.)



Nightcrawler (not the mutant). He controlled the dimension, and the dimension was confirmed destroyed, what more do you want?



> Yes, I asked for WWH doing it, all you gave me was a thunderclap by a hulk counterpart doing it, and not even hurting some one that?s like right in your fricken face at that. But really though, we shouldn?t be using this silver age version of hulk for feats..??its almost the same as using pc supes feats for a current superman thread, they are obviously different in strength. if hulk was at that power level in his WWH showings, he would have 1 hit K.Oed everyone that came at him, sentry took quite a few hits by WWH not holding back.
> 
> This is WWH hulk vs bleach.
> 
> ...



Stop being obtuse. It's the exact same freaking Hulk, in fact WWH was stated to be the strongest he had ever been. Tons of the characters he beat in that arc had crazy feats like that as well.

I might as well say that since we're using the current manga versions of Bleach characters, they're only allowed feats from the latest chapter. That's just stupid and you know it.



> p.s. soi fons shikai is not the only option bleach has to pull out a victory.



It's not an option at all. There's no evidence it would even work.



TonyG416 said:


> WWH is much weaker than his silver age showings, he doesn't have the same level of power, and using feats that he did than  ( even if they are the "same being ". ) isn't right, this is WWH vs bleach, not silver age, people shouldn't be using his silver age feats cause WWH  probably couldn't pull them off now anyways, and just so you know it is like using pc supes feats for current supes........but in this case not because they are "different people", but simply because they have a major difference in strength level in there showings, and using the better feats even though thread creator specifically stated that it was the latter isn't right.



So I guess that since Ichigo only showed his best speed feat (cutting down the petals of Byakuya's bankai) once and a long time ago, that means he's not that fast unless the OP explicitly specifies it's Ichigo from that exact chapter.

Seriously, this is an incredibly stupid argument.

1. Hulk did those feats
2. They're still canon
3. It was stated Hulk was stronger during WWH than he was then
4. Those feats are perfectly valid



Blitzomaru said:


> Soi Fon's Shikai (which SHOULD kill Hulk since all it needs is to hit the same place twice) isn't the only way to kill/stop the Hulk. I'll list a few other ways he could be stopped/killed



Bullshit, for reasons I already explained. Why doesn't anyone listen to me?



			
				me said:
			
		

> It's a no - limits fallacy since
> 
> 1. We don't know how it works
> 
> ...



Do you think if she hit Galactus with it twice in the same point it would kill him?



> - Caja Negascio (placing him in a caja negacion that he cannot escape from due to him not having reiatsu to break free.



1. That's not a combat ability. It only works on lower - ranked Espada

2. Hulk has broken through dimensions before



> -throwing him into the void between SS and earth or earth and Hueco Mundo. Without being able to manipulate spirit particles, he would be trapped there forever.



When has anyone shown the ability to do that? And, as I previously mentioned, Hulk has broken through dimensions before. He can also fight with just his soul.



> -Using Ichigo's substitute badge/ Rukia's glove or Urahara's cane on him to remove his soul from his body. Once his chain link is broken, he cannot return to his body. And as Tessai showed, once you've been removed from you body breaking your chain link is simple.



Prove Hulk has one of those chain things, which only applies to Bleach characters. Furthermore, he's fought in Astral form tons of times. His soul would smash them just the same as his body. Read the fight when he defeated Maestro in the Destroyer, for example.



> Orihime Rejecting the gamma radiation in his body, turning him into bruce banner



Yeah, because she can't even "reject" a freaking door.



Blitzomaru said:


> if wolverine can slash at war hulk, then I'm sure Urahara, soi fon, or ichigo can get close enough to hit him with the device. as a soul he wouldn't have much reiatsu, and his attacks would be like when ichigo first struck kenpachi.



This bullshit is getting really ridiculous. No one takes these arguments seriously. Besides, Hulk fought Doctor Strange's Astral form - his soul is one of his most powerful components. Look at Haterade's post right above you too.



> I have no idea where people are getting this notion that the hulk is unhittable. half the x-men tagged him before they were defeated, and the shinigami getting thrown at him are way faster than those x-men. one cane strike from Urahara and the hulk is down.



I'd really like to see you prove this.



> all that's left is the removal of his chain link and his soul sleep so he couldn't possible have any type of spiritual power. byakuya showed how fast he could do this to ichigo when he first met him.



Yeah and Hulk can catch rockets and smack around a blitzing Northstar. Honestly, this is fucking stupid.



> Caja negacion would work on the hulk since it's just a portable negacion field. Which worked on the 3 shinigami (aizen, gin and tousen).



Because they allowed it to? It was an ally helping them.



> it's normally used on hollows, but it's not meant to be used by arrancar, who can power out of it with their reiatsu. Hulk has no strong reiatsu so there's no powering out of it for him.



Except the fact that he can FREAKING BUST THROUGH DIMENSIONS!

Geez, using this argument Doctor Strange, Dark Schneider, or the Living Tribunal wouldn't be able to escape because they don't have reiatsu. It's the same as "no one can beat Itachi without a Sharingan". Why is anyone seriously using these arguments? They're fucking retarded.



> The garganta and the entrance to soul society would be tough to manuever him into. Aizen could use his shikai to hide the fact that the hulk is being lured into garganta.



Except, you know, Hulk has broken through much more powerful illusions than that.



> And aizen could also hide the fact that orihime is using her santen kesshun on him to reject his gamma radiation. these are all viable options, since the entire universe is fighting one man, they would logically work together for their own survival.



None of that crap has any evidence it would do anything.

Hulk smashes the planet and they all die. FIGHT OVER.

*HULK WINS, GET THE FUCK OVER IT.*


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Nightcrawler (not the mutant). He controlled the dimension, and the dimension was confirmed destroyed, what more do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He casually smashes planets now?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 3, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Nightcrawler (not the mutant). He controlled the dimension, and the dimension was confirmed destroyed, what more do you want?



I want the attack to actually be able to do some damage to people not even a couple of feat away from you. I want it to actually show some damage output to an actual person and not just environmental damage.




> Stop being obtuse. It's the exact same freaking Hulk, in fact WWH was stated to be the strongest he had ever been. Tons of the characters he beat in that arc had crazy feats like that as well.



Oh? Now you are taking statements as fact? What about soi fon? Why not take hers as fact? or zommari's? Stop being a hypocrite.

you have no evidence that proves that WWH is stronger than his silver age level.



> I might as well say that since we're using the current manga versions of Bleach characters, they're only allowed feats from the latest chapter. That's just stupid and you know it.



Well than hulk is one inconsistent bastard!! 


really though, I am only going to acknowledge his WWH feats ( that are not comparable to his silver age.) call it what you will, he got weaker, bad writing, it doesn’t matter. if hulk was at the same level he was in his silver age showing, than things would have been……slightly differen’t in WWH ( i.e hulk getting his neck snaped, Lol. Hulk is really inconsistant)





> It's not an option at all. There's no evidence it would even work.



But there is evidence that hulk is at his strongest in WWH correct? Please stop, your hypocrisy is to epic to be even handle.




> So I guess that since Ichigo only showed his best speed feat (cutting down the petals of Byakuya's bankai) once and a long time ago, that means he's not that fast unless the OP explicitly specifies it's Ichigo from that exact chapter.
> 
> Seriously, this is an incredibly stupid argument.
> 
> ...




But extremely inconsistent, look man, I am going with the power level he showed in WWH, like it or not. Hulk loses.



> Do you think if she hit Galactus with it twice in the same point it would kill him?



Does hulk have the power of cosmic? Does hulk have galactus's power level and overall status as a cosmic level being in MU? Come on man, don’t even try to compare the two, pick someone actually on hulks level, seriously man. Now that my friend, is an “ incredibly stupid argument.”




> 1. That's not a combat ability. It only works on lower - ranked Espada
> 
> 2. Hulk has broken through dimensions before




Broken *out* of ? Not just destroying the dimensions? Scans please.




> Prove Hulk has one of those chain things, which only applies to Bleach characters.




OBD rules says he does.


Read hates post below.



Haterade said:


> See Power Overlap/Universe Equivalence
> 
> To simplify the battles, only if the OP of a thread doesn't specify otherwise, we assume that the sources of power for both (or all) parties involved are in play.
> 
> That means that for the sake of argument, Hulk has reiatsu and a soul chain.







> This bullshit is getting really ridiculous. No one takes these arguments seriously. Besides, Hulk fought Doctor Strange's Astral form - his soul is one of his most powerful components.




"Fought"? Don’t you mean got bicthed? The guy grabbed strange trying to act all intimidating and than what did strange say?

“ I am the sorcerer supreme, I could burn out the light of your life with a mere twitch of my fingers”

Than what did hulk do?

He turned back to banner and cooperated with strange. ( only to trick….but you get my point.)


Lol, what *fight* are you referring to?





> Yeah and Hulk can catch rockets and smack around a blitzing Northstar. Honestly, this is fucking stupid.



Another inconsistency of hulk, as you say, he does all that, and yet at times he gets hit by people that are pretty slow in the speed department.




> Except, you know, Hulk has broken through much more powerful illusions than that.



That all involve effecting the mind ( prove otherwise if you disagree.) aizen’s doesn’t effect the mind.




> *HULK WINS, GET THE FUCK OVER IT.*





*Bleach wins, get the fuck over it.*





See, I can do it to.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 3, 2008)

You seriously haven't explained how bleach survives Hulk busting the planet. And no it doesn't take more than a second.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 3, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> It's not an option at all. There's no evidence it would even work.



And you have no evident that it would not work. The fact remains that her shikai is stated to kill a person if struck in the same spot twice. All she would have to do is pierce his skin at the same spot twice, adn as we have seen in WWH,. Hulk's skin isn't so tough that it can't be broken.



> So I guess that since Ichigo only showed his best speed feat (cutting down the petals of Byakuya's bankai) once and a long time ago, that means he's not that fast unless the OP explicitly specifies it's Ichigo from that exact chapter.
> 
> Seriously, this is an incredibly stupid argument.
> 
> ...



No, since it is an ongoing series by the SAME writer who shows his characters getting progressively stronger. For example, if it was a spider-man vs insert random character I would go by the current spider-man, even though OMD spidey still had organic webbings and enhanced powers. the fact that there are such large variations in a characters feats and abilites breeds discussion on how the flash can take out an entire rogues gallery but slade can make him run into a knife. Hell, wolverine regenerated from a drop a blood once, does that mean he could do it today?




> Bullshit, for reasons I already explained. Why doesn't anyone listen to me?


Cause you're not listening to us?



> Do you think if she hit Galactus with it twice in the same point it would kill him?



No, because she wouldn't be able to pierce galactus's skin, so her butterfly mark wouldn't spread on his skin. Not to sound like a dick, but that's just a dumbass comparison.  if Soi fon couldn't pierce hulk's skin, then no her shikai wouldn't work. but hulk's skin is sown being easily pierced by machine gun bullets and rockets, not to mention when he fought iron man and the other illuminati members, not to mention the fight with the x-men.



> 1. That's not a combat ability. It only works on lower - ranked Espada
> 
> 2. Hulk has broken through dimensions before



No, it just wasn't mean to be used on espada. It took Ulqiorra a few hours to power his way through.



> When has anyone shown the ability to do that? And, as I previously mentioned, Hulk has broken through dimensions before. He can also fight with just his soul.



Urahara, tousen and all arrancar have shown the ability to causally open garganta portals. if they opened one under Hulk, he would fall inside, and without the ability to harness spirit particles, he would be lost inside, just as chad and ichigo almost were.



> Prove Hulk has one of those chain things, which only applies to Bleach characters. Furthermore, he's fought in Astral form tons of times. His soul would smash them just the same as his body. Read the fight when he defeated Maestro in the Destroyer, for example.


Uh, read the first post there bucko. it says he has one. And using the WORLD WAR HULK that was used in the comics he would've eaily been killed by dr strange in his astral form if Dr. strange didn't try to reason with him and take physical form. That is what allowed the Hulk to crush his hands. 




> Yeah, because she can't even "reject" a freaking door.


But she can bring back limbs, return people form the dead, even fix scars that hide numbers she's never seen before. He powers are reality rejection. If she says she rejects something happeneing, it doesn't happen. So if she rejects the Hulk's radiation, he would change back.



> This bullshit is getting really ridiculous. No one takes these arguments seriously. Besides, Hulk fought Doctor Strange's Astral form - his soul is one of his most powerful components. Look at Haterade's post right above you too.


How is that bullshit? I picked a character that is pretty fast, and show that he can hit the Hulk. I could've picked collosus who got a shot in on the Hulk and compare his slow ass to Ichigo, who moves so fast there are afterimages of him, but I didn't. Give me one good reason why Iron man can hit the Hulk and Ichigo, Soi Fon, Ulqiorra, Aizen, or the Lot can't.

As I said before, in his astral form, the hulk could have been easily killed by strange (who made the comment himself) It was strange's rust that allowed the Hulk to crush his hands. Tht said, a 30 foot chain attached to your body is pretty easy to destroy with a sword. And with that said, all Byakuya would have to do is destroy his soul sleep and chain link in 1 instant. Bye bye hulk.



> I'd really like to see you prove this.



Me too, but since I purchase my comics I do not have scans. But Read WWH:X-Men. It was one of the few good things about WWH and it was full of action. This is where I get my facts from. WWH is not unhittable. he gets tagged by plenty of average speed X-Men. Then might not do much damage, but they still manage to hit him. Now imagine 13 shinigami, 13 vice captains (some which are at/near captain level) 1 substitute shinigami, 10 espada, 2 quincy, 1 hollowish human, a half dozen vaizards, urahara, Yoroichi, ichigo's dad, tessai, karin and jinta, 1 phenomenom rejector, and hundreds of fodder shinigami vs. one man. How can he not get hit?



> Yeah and Hulk can catch rockets and smack around a blitzing Northstar. Honestly, this is fucking stupid.


He can also smack Wolverine around when not getting slashed repeatedly by him. Like in WWH: X-Men!!!



> Because they allowed it to? It was an ally helping them.


And Matsumoto would have allowed it to take her as well? Flawed and opinionated response. Yamamoto said it himself. inside that field is another dimension that couldn't be breached. Yoroichi told Soi Fon and the other to move so they wouldn't get caught in it.



> Except the fact that he can FREAKING BUST THROUGH DIMENSIONS!


This isn't DBZ, where getting angry would tear a hole into another dimension. Ulqiorra took hours to do this apparently. raw power wouldn't be enought to rupture the fabric of dimensions. so far only using reiatsu has been shown to open or close portals to soul society or hueco mundo. Which Hulk wouldn't know how to do.



> Geez, using this argument Doctor Strange, Dark Schneider, or the Living Tribunal wouldn't be able to escape because they don't have reiatsu. It's the same as "no one can beat Itachi without a Sharingan". Why is anyone seriously using these arguments? They're fucking retarded.


Because those people have magic/ energy/ cosmic powers that allow them to traverse different dimensions with little to no trouble. Hulk doesn't just slip into the astral plane when he wants or revives himself from the dead or sends his consciousness across the galaxy or into other realms, so it would be much much much much much MUCH more difficult for him to escape than the others.



> Except, you know, Hulk has broken through much more powerful illusions than that.


But he wouldn't know it was an illusion because it affects all 5 senses. all Aizen would need is to keep him fooled for 2 seconds while Ulqiorra opens a garganta portal right under him. 2 SECONDS. and fight is over. And all Hulk would have to do is look at his shikai.



> None of that crap has any evidence it would do anything.
> 
> Hulk smashes the planet and they all die. FIGHT OVER.


 And die with it? As I've never seen Hulk live through the planet earth's destruction. And the shinigami and hollows NOT or earth, as Soul society and Hueco mundo are different dimensions that are linked to earth, would live, still technically giving this victory to bleach. Thanks!

*DON'T CALL IT A COMEBACK!!!.*


----------



## Tash (Jun 3, 2008)

Is dat sum hypocrisy I C? People are desperately clinging to the low-end happenings of the Hulk but are frantically trying to cover up their own (O noes, I cant reject this door but I can reject the massive amount of radiation the Hulk releases.) But Blitzomaru I have a serious question for you, if Soi Fong could pierce Galactus with it, you would say she could kill Galactus with that technique?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 3, 2008)

It's a fucking no-limits fallacy and he knows it. The fuck are these people still arguing that bleach wins. Hell if this was Galactus vs Bleachverse they would put up the same shitty arguements.


----------



## atom (Jun 3, 2008)

Is this *still* going on?


----------



## Nybarius (Jun 3, 2008)

I think the question we all want answered is: can Hulk use Kendo?


----------



## Glued (Jun 3, 2008)

Let me tell you guys about a man named Namor, him and Hulk had a scuffle. Hulk was unable to touch namor, since he was being suffocated in a whirlpool. What does Hulk do, he thunder claps and sends Namor sprawling. Keep in mind that Namor is Class 100. That was regular Hulk from the early days. These days apparently he does not need oxygen to survive.

The Hulk we are referring to, The Green Skar, World War Hulk, is on a whole different level. This guy thunder claps, your ear drums burst from the shockwave.

After Rick Jones was stabbed, Hulk found out that Miek had betrayed him, he was so angry, that one step from him could be felt from Greenwich, Connecticut to Martha' Vinyard, Massachusets, and keep in mind that Hulk was in Manhattan at the time. One step and there were fissures in the ground so big that cars were falling. Helicopters in the air were losing control due to the shock wave. When he is screaming at Reed Richards, the power of voice his nearly knocking Richards over.

Now imagine if Hulk were to actually do a thunder clap at this time. A regular thunder clap was more than enough to rupture Helion's ear drums.

World War Hulk's strength varies with the Hulk's rage, but at his greatest, if he were to ever truly unleash, I can only imagine, but one step was felt from Massachussets to Connecticut. Plus Hulk was actually trying to hold "it" in at the time and he wanted Iron Man to stop "it" before he broke the world. Now I don't know if the Hulk is a world breaker or not, but a man in Helicopter stated, that one more step from the Hulk the entire eastern Seaboard would be gone.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jun 3, 2008)

This thread should be stickied to provide examples for future members on how NOT to argue. 

That or close it, because if it hasn't degenerated into a pissing match yet, it will very soon methinks.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 3, 2008)

No offense, but that's a catch 22 of this no-limits fallacy. if Soi fon's stated shikai that can kill if hit in the same spot twice cannot be used since we haven't seen it, then you can't justify saying that the Hulk could break the world because he or someone else said so until he does it. He does destroy a large part of New york, I'll give you that, but it's not the world. 

On another note, The OP said that Hulk has a soul and chain link, so I suggested that Urahara remove Hulk's soul from his body. This wouldn't put Hulk on the astral plane, his soul would be near his body connected by his chain link. Tessai easily broke Ichigo's chain link with an axe, so I'm sure one of the captain level shinigami would be able to do the same to Hulks. And Hulks speed and strength wouldn't transfer over to his soul. But in the unlikely event that they did, Ishida, Ryuken or Byakuya could destroy his Soul sleep and chain link in an instant before he could react to their speed. Ishida did it to Thunderwitch, Ryuken did it to Ishida, and Byakuya did it to Ichigo. 

also, about tearing through dimensions, Urahara states that the path that arrancar use, Garganta, has no paths, only a constant, turbulent flow of spirit particles. You have to use the spirit particles to make your way through it and reach Hueco Mundo. If Hulk cannot use spirit particles, how does he navigate through there? If thunderclapping was enough to break down dimensional barriers then he'd be doing it everytime he thunderclapped. the old scans of him doing it didn't prove anything. Spider-man once solo'ed a herald years ago. Do you think current spidey or even the other spidey could do that feat again? Or could current wolverine regen from a drop of blood? Or could current (if he wasn't dead) captain America with Spider-man's assist take down the Hulk?


----------



## Tash (Jun 3, 2008)

So I take it you do believe Soi Fong could kill Galactus with it if she pierced him?


----------



## atom (Jun 3, 2008)

Galactus is intangiable anyways.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 3, 2008)

So the sentinel breaking his neck means the sentinel can touch intangible objects now?


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2008)

Testrun said:


> So the sentinel breaking his neck means the sentinel can touch intangible objects now?


Of course not. Do you not realize that Galactus most of the time is starving and is extremely weakened? If he wanted to he would just become intangible after Soi (If) managed to hit him once. Let alone twice in the same area.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 4, 2008)

atom said:


> Of course not. Do you not realize that Galactus most of the time is starving and is extremely weakened? If he wanted to he would just become intangible after Soi (If) managed to hit him once. Let alone twice in the same area.


Of course he can become intangible. But 



atom said:


> Galactus *is* intangiable anyways.



intangible != BECOMING intangible, now is it? 

But the question remains. Based on Soi Fon's ability of killing a target if hit more than once, can she KILL galactus with it, granted, by some miracle of sorts, managed to hit him twice?


----------



## shuinz (Jun 4, 2008)

IN before lock.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Jun 4, 2008)

Hulk. Sentry busted the power of 100 exploding suns in his face and won. Although it didn't look like Sentry was trying...


----------



## Sylar (Jun 4, 2008)

VJPholwanna said:


> Hulk. Sentry busted the power of 100 exploding suns in his face and won. Although it didn't look like Sentry was trying...



Sentry lost and he was confirmed by the author to be going all out.


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2008)

Testrun said:


> Of course he can become intangible. But
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When this person in question has instant reactions, its the same thing really.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 4, 2008)

atom said:


> When this person in question has instant reactions, its the same thing really.


No it's not.

If your intangible, you are intangible ALREADY.

If you can become intangible, you still have to phase out to become intangible.

Sure if a character has 'instant' reaction time, he/she can turn intangible to the point that it looks instant. But he/she still didn't start off intangible, now did he/she?


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2008)

Testrun said:


> No it's not.
> 
> If your intangible, you are intangible ALREADY.
> 
> ...


Did you even bother to read my posts? If you can predict the future (Which Galactus can) and have instant reaction time (Which Galactus does) and you are nigh omniscient (Which Galactus is), then it doesn't matter whether or not you "start" intangible >_<


----------



## Dave (Jun 4, 2008)

The stupidity in this thread is dangerously high.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 4, 2008)

atom said:


> Did you even bother to read my posts? If you can predict the future (Which Galactus can) and have instant reaction time (Which Galactus does) and you are nigh omniscient (Which Galactus is), then it doesn't matter whether or not you "start" intangible >_<




You still didn't get what I was trying to say. 

INTANGIBLE != BECOMING INTANGIBLE.

Galactus can become intangible to the point where it looks instant. That I already know. But like I said, he didn't start as intangible. But he IS a couple of microseconds later. But HE DIDN'T START OFF INTANGIBLE, that was WHAT I WAS I WAS TRYING TO BRING ACROSS.

But you seem to misunderstood me for arguing that galactus can't become intangible instantly. I'm arguing with the concept of intangibility against the concept of becoming intangible. I am NOT fricking arguing how fast can galactus become intangible, or whether he can or cannot become intangible, or he can use it or not.

Kapeesh?


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2008)

You are the one who doesn't understand. *Its irrelevant whether or not he starts intangible or becomes intangible.* If you want to take it literally, any mere human would die in his presence instantly anyway.

Kapeesh?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 4, 2008)

atom said:


> You are the one who doesn't understand. *Its irrelevant whether or not he starts intangible or becomes intangible.* If you want to take it literally, any mere human would die in his presence instantly anyway.
> 
> Kapeesh?




Perhaps I should reword my statement to make it clear. 

Yes, it is irrelevant if he is intangible or can become intangible, cause he can become intangible INSTANTLY. Because both scenario would mean he won't get hit. THAT I get.

What I was arguing is the concept of Intangibility as opposed to BECOMING intangible. Because becoming intangible means you are STILL tangible at the start, and have to phase out to become intangible. Which is different if you are ALREADY intangible.

Hope I made things clear.


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2008)

Testrun said:


> Perhaps I should reword my statement to make it clear.
> 
> Yes, it is irrelevant if he is intangible or can become intangible, cause he can become intangible INSTANTLY. Because both scenario would mean he won't get hit. THAT I get.
> 
> ...


I obviously know what the difference is. You are arguing about nothing.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 4, 2008)

atom said:


> I obviously know what the difference is. You are arguing about nothing.


Hey, at least I tried


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> He casually smashes planets now?



Yes. At least he's done it before, as compared to 99% of the Bleach claims in this thread.



TonyG416 said:


> I want the attack to actually be able to do some damage to people not even a couple of feat away from you. I want it to actually show some damage output to an actual person and not just environmental damage.



So you're just going to ignore the fact that IT DESTROYED THE FUCKING DIMENSION!?

Hulk at that instance and Nightcrawler were obviously tough enough to survive it, as they did.



> Oh? Now you are taking statements as fact? What about soi fon? Why not take hers as fact? or zommari's? Stop being a hypocrite.
> 
> you have no evidence that proves that WWH is stronger than his silver age level.



That's really ironic coming from you. Those are no - limits fallacies, with no evidence to support them. WWH's strength was stated multiple times by people such as Doctor Strange and Reed Richards, and he was way more effective against Marvel Earth than he had been in the past.

Let me ask you something: Is current Ichigo slower than he was when he fought Byakuya? Because his best speed feat was back then.



> Well than hulk is one inconsistent bastard!!
> 
> 
> really though, I am only going to acknowledge his WWH feats ( that are not comparable to his silver age.) call it what you will, he got weaker, bad writing, it doesn’t matter. if hulk was at the same level he was in his silver age showing, than things would have been……slightly differen’t in WWH ( i.e hulk getting his neck snaped, Lol. Hulk is really inconsistant)



You do realize that Silver Age Hulk got beaten by Marvel heroes lots of times, right? In fact he was beaten much easier than he was in WWH. Hulk's neck was snapped by another Gamma Mutant, and he just regenerated from it.

WWH is the strongest Hulk has ever been - canon. In fact it was even stated in creator interviews. If you refuse to acknowledge his canon feats, then you've already conceeded the debate, since you're not debating the actual canon Hulk - just some nerfed version of Hulk that only exists in your mind since you realize you have no chance to win.



> But there is evidence that hulk is at his strongest in WWH correct? Please stop, your hypocrisy is to epic to be even handle.



This is incredibly rich. What I'm arguing is not a no - limits fallacy, do you see the difference? Hulk was way more effective against Marvel Earth as a whole in WWH than he ever was before. What, do you think Silver Age Hulk just beat people like Thing, Reed Richards, She-Hulk, Iron Man, etc. with a flick of his finger and was never threatened by them at all? He had way more trouble with them back then than he did in WWH.

BTW, if you want more proof current Hulk is still that strong (or rather, stronger), in the new comics he fought evenly with Red Hulk, who hurt a Watcher with a punch. In case you don't realize, Watchers are cosmics almost as strong as Celestials.



> But extremely inconsistent, look man, I am going with the power level he showed in WWH, like it or not. Hulk loses.



So in other words, you're just ignoring canon evidence because you don't like it. You have not even explained how the Bleachverse can possibly win - none of your arguments hold water. This should have been over on the first page.



> Does hulk have the power of cosmic?



POWER COSMIC. No "of". "Power of Cosmic" just sounds stupid.



> Does hulk have galactus's power level and overall status as a cosmic level being in MU? Come on man, don’t even try to compare the two, pick someone actually on hulks level, seriously man. Now that my friend, is an “ incredibly stupid argument.”



But I thought Soi Fong's shikai can kill anything with two hits? After all, it was never said in the manga that cosmic beings can resist it. So that means you must believe it's not all - powerful, and can't really kill _anything_ in two hits. So considering we've never even seen the ability used, what makes you think it will work on someone on Hulk's level but not on someone of Galactus' level?

Your whole argument centers around the no - limits fallacy of killing anything. But you just admitted it does have limits. So therefore you wuold need evidence that it would work on the Hulk, which you don't have.



> Broken *out* of ? Not just destroying the dimensions? Scans please.



How is breaking out of the dimension different from destroying it? He broke out of the Dark Cosmos when he destroyed it. Oh and he punched through a timestorm to reach the past. I posted the scan earlier on the thread.



> OBD rules says he does.
> 
> 
> Read hates post below.



Okay, but that undermines your argument since you previously said he has no reiatsu. In fact, if his reiatsu corresponds to his strength, he would instantly paralyze all the Bleach characters simply by being near them.

"





> Fought"? Don’t you mean got bicthed? The guy grabbed strange trying to act all intimidating and than what did strange say?
> 
> “ I am the sorcerer supreme, I could burn out the light of your life with a mere twitch of my fingers”
> 
> ...



And he still won, didn't he? It's not like anyone in Bleach is comparable to Doctor Strange anyway.

Not to mention Hulk vs Maestro.



> Another inconsistency of hulk, as you say, he does all that, and yet at times he gets hit by people that are pretty slow in the speed department.



This argument was old when Phenomenol was using it. He's proven himself capable of reacting that fast - if he doesn't sometimes that doesn't mean he can. Using this argument, you could claim DBZ characters can't bust planets since most of the blasts they use only leave small craters in the ground.



> That all involve effecting the mind ( prove otherwise if you disagree.) aizen’s doesn’t effect the mind.



Um... yes it does. What the hell are you talking about? Hulk has resisted illusions that controlled entire towns at once - that's greater than anything Aizen has done. Not to mention Hulk has mystical senses that would uncover it.



> See, I can do it to.



Yes, but what you can't do is provide actual evidence to back up your points.



Blitzomaru said:


> And you have no evident that it would not work.



Oh for fuck's sake. The fact that people still think negative proof fallacies are legitimate arguments make me despair for the state of the battledome.

Well at least it's an excuse to use this picture again:





> The fact remains that her shikai is stated to kill a person if struck in the same spot twice. All she would have to do is pierce his skin at the same spot twice, adn as we have seen in WWH,. Hulk's skin isn't so tough that it can't be broken.



Can you say "no - limits fallacy?"

We don't know how it works, and it's never been shown to affect a being as powerful and resistant as Hulk.



> No, since it is an ongoing series by the SAME writer who shows his characters getting progressively stronger.



And how do you know they're getting progressively stronger? Because it says they are? Well the same logic applies for the Hulk. He's gotten lots of powerups recently. Did you read Planet Hulk?



> For example, if it was a spider-man vs insert random character I would go by the current spider-man, even though OMD spidey still had organic webbings and enhanced powers.



Because Spider-man got depowered... Hulk hasn't.



> the fact that there are such large variations in a characters feats and abilites breeds discussion on how the flash can take out an entire rogues gallery but slade can make him run into a knife.



It's called PIS, and it's not applicable in a match.



> Hell, wolverine regenerated from a drop a blood once, does that mean he could do it today?



Actually, that was very recent. And if you're using him at his best, especially if someone says his regen is stronger than it ever was, then yes, he would be able to.

At least my arguments rely on feats which have actually happened, as opposed to invoking powers and abilities that have never even been shown, or not shown at anywhere near the level your arguments claim they can reach.



> Cause you're not listening to us?



Really? Is that why I'm responding to all of your points one - by - one and refuting them?



> No, because she wouldn't be able to pierce galactus's skin, so her butterfly mark wouldn't spread on his skin. Not to sound like a dick, but that's just a dumbass comparison.  if Soi fon couldn't pierce hulk's skin, then no her shikai wouldn't work. but hulk's skin is sown being easily pierced by machine gun bullets and rockets



Adamantium bullets - is Soi Fong's zanpakutou as strong as adamantium now? Also, show me one scan of his skin being pierced by rockets.

Furthermore, you're dodging the point. Let's say it can pierce Galactus' skin - does it kill him?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2008)

> not to mention when he fought iron man and the other illuminati members, not to mention the fight with the x-men.



Who are fall far more powerful than anyone in Bleach.



> No, it just wasn't mean to be used on espada. It took Ulqiorra a few hours to power his way through.



And since Hulk has reiatsu and it corresponds to his overall power according to Haterade's statement, he breaks out of it instantly - that is, if it would even work on a non - hollow or spirit being.



> Urahara, tousen and all arrancar have shown the ability to causally open garganta portals.



Yeah, on themselves. Prove they can do it to someone else.



> if they opened one under Hulk, he would fall inside, and without the ability to harness spirit particles, he would be lost inside, just as chad and ichigo almost were.



Except Hulk would just kill them first. Or break out of the dimension like he has before.



> Uh, read the first post there bucko. it says he has one.



Yeah, I saw that, but unfortunately for you it means he also has reiatsu so he kills all the Bleach characters by simply being near them.



> And using the WORLD WAR HULK that was used in the comics he would've eaily been killed by dr strange in his astral form if Dr. strange didn't try to reason with him and take physical form. That is what allowed the Hulk to crush his hands.



But he was still able to. You don't get it, do you - the proof is that Hulk can beat up spiritual beings. I never claimed he was as spiritually strong as Doctor Strange, and he doesn't need to be - no one in Bleach is, either.



> But she can bring back limbs, return people form the dead, even fix scars that hide numbers she's never seen before. He powers are reality rejection. If she says she rejects something happeneing, it doesn't happen. So if she rejects the Hulk's radiation, he would change back.



Way to ignore my point. Prove it would work - she's never shown the ability in combat, and never been able to use it against someone who didn't want it to happen. You're still ignoring the door thing.

BTW, I think it's hilarious how you chastise me for using feats that happened a while ago, despite the fact that they're still canon, when you go and claim abilities that have never been shown, ever.



> How is that bullshit? I picked a character that is pretty fast, and show that he can hit the Hulk. I could've picked collosus who got a shot in on the Hulk and compare his slow ass to Ichigo, who moves so fast there are afterimages of him, but I didn't.



And here we go with another classic. HINT: "afterimages" don't prove anything when it comes to speed. They're just a visual effect. Batman, Catwoman, and Harley Quinn have all left tons of afterimages.



> Give me one good reason why Iron man can hit the Hulk and Ichigo, Soi Fon, Ulqiorra, Aizen, or the Lot can't.



Well for one thing, Iron Man can reach escape velocity and actually get up to significant fractions of lightspeed. Furthermore, your argument is a strawman - I never said they couldn't hit him (although it should be noted that Hulk is bloodlusted here, and in WWH he wasn't - he delibarately avoided killing anyone. So I could say that's why he allowed some people to hit him). The point is if they hit him, they won't be able to do anything to him.



> Tht said, a 30 foot chain attached to your body is pretty easy to destroy with a sword. And with that said, all Byakuya would have to do is destroy his soul sleep and chain link in 1 instant. Bye bye hulk.



Except the chain and his reiatsu would correspond to his physical power. So no.

Here's a question: Why didn't any of the shinigami ever try cutting Chad or Orihime's chains during the soul society arc? After all, they were still living humans at that point.



> Me too, but since I purchase my comics I do not have scans. But Read WWH:X-Men. It was one of the few good things about WWH and it was full of action. This is where I get my facts from. WWH is not unhittable. he gets tagged by plenty of average speed X-Men.



I've obviously read the comic, and you're ignoring the fact that he wasn't bloodlusted.



> Then might not do much damage, but they still manage to hit him. Now imagine 13 shinigami, 13 vice captains (some which are at/near captain level) 1 substitute shinigami, 10 espada, 2 quincy, 1 hollowish human, a half dozen vaizards, urahara, Yoroichi, ichigo's dad, tessai, karin and jinta, 1 phenomenom rejector, and hundreds of fodder shinigami vs. one man. How can he not get hit?



Thunderclap them all away. BTW, I wasn't asking you to prove that they could hit him, I was asking you to prove that they could _hurt_ him. Iron Man slamming into him at supersonic speed didn't hurt him. People with class 100 strength didn't hurt him. Nukes can't hurt him. Poisons specifically designed to kill him didn't hurt him. Sentry blasting him with cosmic power didn't hurt him. Bleach characters are not going to hurt him.



> He can also smack Wolverine around when not getting slashed repeatedly by him. Like in WWH: X-Men!!!



Because it's not like Wolverine was actually a threat to him. I've dealt with this bullshit reasoning already, anyway.



> And Matsumoto would have allowed it to take her as well? Flawed and opinionated response. Yamamoto said it himself. inside that field is another dimension that couldn't be breached. Yoroichi told Soi Fon and the other to move so they wouldn't get caught in it.



Because they were near the captains. Prove they can do it to other people besides themselves, or else all they would be doing would be taking themselves out of the fight.



> This isn't DBZ, where getting angry would tear a hole into another dimension. Ulqiorra took hours to do this apparently. raw power wouldn't be enought to rupture the fabric of dimensions. so far only using reiatsu has been shown to open or close portals to soul society or hueco mundo. Which Hulk wouldn't know how to do.



No - limits fallacy. Honestly, do you listen to yourself? Your argument is basically "Bleach characters that are nowhere near as powerful as the Hulk couldn't do this, so therefore Hulk can't do it". You might as well say "no one in Bleach can move a moon, so Superman can't do it either. Even though he has done it, he won't be able to do it in Bleach". Geez. What makes Bleach dimensions so special? Just because they've only shown one way to break them in their universe, doesn't mean anything since no one has the ability to do it in any other way. Hulk does. BTW, Hulk does have reiatsu according to Haterade, so you lose again.



> Because those people have magic/ energy/ cosmic powers that allow them to traverse different dimensions with little to no trouble.



And Hulk has powers that let him break through dimensions as well.

Really, be consistent. Your argument was that there's no way to break out of Bleach dimensions other than reiatsu. So why do magic/energy/cosmic powers count for doing so, but Hulk's powers don't, even when he has shown that ability?



> Hulk doesn't just slip into the astral plane when he wants or revives himself from the dead or sends his consciousness across the galaxy or into other realms, so it would be much much much much much MUCH more difficult for him to escape than the others.



Except he's broken through dimensions before....



> But he wouldn't know it was an illusion because it affects all 5 senses.



Hulk has more than 5 senses.



> all Aizen would need is to keep him fooled for 2 seconds while Ulqiorra opens a garganta portal right under him. 2 SECONDS. and fight is over. And all Hulk would have to do is look at his shikai.



Prove that the portals can be used on other people. Hulk just breaks out of the dimension anyway.


> And die with it? As I've never seen Hulk live through the planet earth's destruction.



He survived the destruction of a larger asteroid.



> And the shinigami and hollows NOT or earth, as Soul society and Hueco mundo are different dimensions that are linked to earth, would live, still technically giving this victory to bleach. Thanks!



So Hulk just smashes them too. After all, since you're extrapolating crazy abilities that have never been shown, I can as well, and I say Hulk smashes all 3 dimensions at once.



Blitzomaru said:


> No offense, but that's a catch 22 of this no-limits fallacy. if Soi fon's stated shikai that can kill if hit in the same spot twice cannot be used since we haven't seen it, then you can't justify saying that the Hulk could break the world because he or someone else said so until he does it.



Except he's shown power comparable to that in the past.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2008)

> He does destroy a large part of New york, I'll give you that, but it's not the world.



Actually, it was the entire Eastern Seaboard.



> On another note, The OP said that Hulk has a soul and chain link, so I suggested that Urahara remove Hulk's soul from his body. This wouldn't put Hulk on the astral plane, his soul would be near his body connected by his chain link. Tessai easily broke Ichigo's chain link with an axe, so I'm sure one of the captain level shinigami would be able to do the same to Hulks. And Hulks speed and strength wouldn't transfer over to his soul. But in the unlikely event that they did, Ishida, Ryuken or Byakuya could destroy his Soul sleep and chain link in an instant before he could react to their speed. Ishida did it to Thunderwitch, Ryuken did it to Ishida, and Byakuya did it to Ichigo.



They also said he has Reiatsu. Which means he crushes them all with just his reiatsu presence. This equivalence rule is a double - edged sword, you know.



> also, about tearing through dimensions, Urahara states that the path that arrancar use, Garganta, has no paths, only a constant, turbulent flow of spirit particles. You have to use the spirit particles to make your way through it and reach Hueco Mundo. If Hulk cannot use spirit particles, how does he navigate through there?



He can. Way to contradict yourself and cherry - pick which parts of the equivlance you like and which you don't. BTW, Urahara has no knowledge of a being like the Hulk, so you can't use his statement as a be - all, end all. If I asked a caveman how to get to the top of a mountain, he would tell me the only way is to climb up it. That's because he's never heard of an airplane.



> If thunderclapping was enough to break down dimensional barriers then he'd be doing it everytime he thunderclapped.



LOL, this is rich. I guess Luffy can't break through layers of bedrock because if he could, he would kill anyone he touched, right?

Did you ever think the the Hulk simply wasn't using that much power, especially since it was shown that he was deliberately not trying to kill anyone?



> the old scans of him doing it didn't prove anything. Spider-man once solo'ed a herald years ago. Do you think current spidey or even the other spidey could do that feat again?



What feat?



> Or could current wolverine regen from a drop of blood?



Already covered this.



> Or could current (if he wasn't dead) captain America with Spider-man's assist take down the Hulk?



That was only shown in a flashback from Spider-man's perspective, and he is known to exaggerate things. Nice try, though.

Again, at least these feats actually happened, as opposed to your wild, unsubstantiated claims of Bleach abilities.

(NOTE TO MODS: I had to split this into 3 posts due to the character limit).


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Endless Mike countered all the arguments and won, any other "counter arguments" will obviously be trolling. END THREAD MOODS


----------



## Kameil (Jun 4, 2008)

EM stomped all of the poasts.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm going to laugh so hard if it turns out the Spirit King is Omnipotent.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2008)

Akatora said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard if it turns out the Spirit King is Omnipotent.



No he won't. Just like Aizen has no potential in beating Piccolo Diamou. The thread is over now.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 4, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> No he won't. Just like Aizen has no potential in beating Piccolo Diamou. The thread is over now.



He likely won't that is true, Just like Humans will never cross the sky


----------



## Zetta (Jun 4, 2008)

Akatora said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard if it turns out the Spirit King is Omnipotent.



IF he was omnipotent, Aizen would have been blinked out of existance. 
There would be no need for shinigami. Hueco Mundo would dissapear in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 4, 2008)

Zetta said:


> IF he was omnipotent, Aizen would have been blinked out of existance.
> There would be no need for shinigami. Hueco Mundo would dissapear in a blink of an eye.



Thx then Omnipotent don't exist at all since the very definition of an omnipotent would be God and He is not omnipotent because Humans are not perfect... 
Or perhaps he created em to be imperfect:amazed

An omnipotent being could even be doing so for the lolz.


----------



## Ax_ (Jun 4, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Thx then Omnipotent don't exist at all since the very definition of an omnipotent would be God and He is not omnipotent because Humans are not perfect...
> Or perhaps he created em to be imperfect:amazed
> 
> An omnipotent being could even be doing so for the lolz.



God wants to be loved unconditionally, and not necessarily by perfect beings, since perfect is defined as always loving God, which means that it just happens.
God wants us to think about it and chose to love Him.



Zetta said:


> IF he was omnipotent, Aizen would have been blinked out of existance.
> There would be no need for shinigami. Hueco Mundo would dissapear in a blink of an eye.



Unless, you know...the Spirit King WANTS there to be hollows...


----------



## Akatora (Jun 4, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Unless, you know...the Spirit King WANTS there to be hollows...



As God wants Hell to be there...


----------



## Nybarius (Jun 4, 2008)

But of course Soi Fon's two-hits can kill anything, including Dark Schneider with Infinity Gauntlet, Thanos with HotU, Hulk, Galactus, Celestials, Nightmare, and Id.


/me waits for Endless Mike's head to explode.


----------



## Dave (Jun 4, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Thx then Omnipotent don't exist at all since the very definition of an omnipotent would be God and He is not omnipotent because Humans are not perfect...
> Or perhaps he created em to be imperfect:amazed
> 
> An omnipotent being could even be doing so for the lolz.



Ever hear of Adam and Eve, they were perfect, but lost their perfection when they disobeyed God.


----------



## Nybarius (Jun 4, 2008)

Dave said:


> Ever hear of Adam and Eve, they were perfect, but lost their perfection when they disobeyed God.



How could that be, unless disobeying God was part of their perfection?


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Omnipotent mean ALL POWERFUL.....not all knowing


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 5, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> So you're just going to ignore the fact that IT DESTROYED THE FUCKING DIMENSION!?




Correction, the sonic impulses that where deflected destroyed the entire dimension ( ) , don’t give bs statements, additionally, lol, it couldn’t even destroy the fricken rock that they where standing in. I mean, wtf? Even if I agree and said that it could destroy the dimension, it still couldn’t destroy a the fricken rock that they where standing own, pathetic, all that attack has shown to do is environmental damage, ( lol, I bet EM is gonna stay that the rock was “cosmic leveled” aswell.)




> Hulk at that instance and Nightcrawler were obviously tough enough to survive it, as they did.




Same with the rock they where standing on right? Lol, can’t wait to see what you reply to this one.


Here is the scan you owned yourself with.




As you can see Nightcrawler stated it himself that the rock that they where “standing on and themselves where the only things left”, lol, atleast WWH’s thunderclaps do damage to people and not just the environment. Give it up.




> That's really ironic coming from you.



How so?




> Those are no - limits fallacies,



EM, I can tell from your previous post here that you either A don’t read bleach or B are skipping chapters, it seems to be the latter ( this is evidenced by your statement of szayal needing prep in order to clone anyone, I mean come on, you would have had to be sleeping the entire chapter to say such an ignorant thing.)

That said, if what I say is true, then how do you know if it is a no - limits fallacies? ( I am not referring to soi fons shikai or zommari’s amor by the way. So don’t use them.)





> with no evidence to support them.




Like the way you have of WWH being the strongest? Lol, hypocrite.




> WWH's strength was stated multiple times by people such as Doctor Strange and Reed Richards, and he was way more effective against Marvel Earth than he had been in the past.



Marvel heroes could have been cracked power up to back than, ( like most heroes back than….i.e. pc supes. Oh and incase anyone asks I know that he is dc.)

allow me to see this. I wish to analyze it...




> Let me ask you something: Is current Ichigo slower than he was when he fought Byakuya? Because his best speed feat was back then.




*Sigh*

No offense man but read bleach, his current reaction speed consisting with his mask are far more impressive than what he has previously shown. 




> You do realize that Silver Age Hulk got beaten by Marvel heroes lots of times, right?




Scans.



> In fact he was beaten much easier than he was in WWH.



Scans…




> Hulk's neck was snapped by another Gamma Mutant, and he just regenerated from it.



But in silver age was hulk ever “beaten” by someone that weak before? Was his neck  snapped by beings of that level? I mean come on, they obviously differ in strength, comic book guy has concurred with me on this that WWH’s silver age showings shouldn’t be used in this thread, your alone on this. Use what he did in WWH.




> WWH is the strongest Hulk has ever been - canon.




Evidence, visual proof, now.




> In fact it was even stated in creator interviews.



I don’t care if fricken stan lee stated this, If I see with my own two eyes that they obviously differ in strength than I am not gonna buy that shit, let me ask you something? What if the creator of superman said that current superman is stronger than his pc showings, would you believe him then? Even if it hadn’t been shown to be true? 




> If you refuse to acknowledge his canon feats, then you've already conceeded the debate,



No, I am only going by my own rules, WWH vs bleach, not hulk at all/any of  his power levels vs bleach. ( and I think we can all agree that they all differ, hell, I might aswell said hulk in general if your going to use any of his feats.)




> since you're not debating the actual canon Hulk - just some nerfed version of Hulk that only exists in your mind since you realize you have no chance to win.




I have no chance? Look at you endless mike, your all alone on this, the only people that agree with you are people that haven’t read a hulk comic in there life and only listen to the hype, oh  and also the people that have read hulk comics but haven’t read bleach…..kinda like yourself…..haterade is using his WWH showings, comic book guy is using his WWH showings, you’re the only one not using it because you know that he can’t win with those feats. Give it up man, just concede.






> This is incredibly rich. What I'm arguing is not a no - limits fallacy, do you see the difference?




What no limit fallacy am I arguing about? I already stated that soi fons shikai won’t work because of lack of proof like 3 times already, the means I am using for bleach’s victory is cloning….which I have already stated why it would kill hulk so don’t ask me, reread a page or five back….


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 5, 2008)

( my post was to  long so I have to separate them....)





> Hulk was way more effective against Marvel Earth as a whole in WWH than he ever was before.




 Again scans, and I would like to see if current marvel earth was at equal levels with there old showings. Please elaborate more on this.




> What, do you think Silver Age Hulk just beat people like Thing, Reed Richards, She-Hulk, Iron Man, etc. with a flick of his finger and was never threatened by them at all? He had way more trouble with them back then than he did in WWH.



Scans, let me see the goodies. 



> BTW, if you want more proof current Hulk is still that strong (or rather, stronger), in the new comics he fought evenly with Red Hulk, who hurt a Watcher with a punch. In case you don't realize, Watchers are cosmics almost as strong as Celestials.



Yet another inconsistency with hulk, this is why people use different showings of hulk in debates ( i.e WWH, ultimate hulk etc…..) the guy is just to inconsistent. 




> So in other words, you're just ignoring canon evidence because you don't like it. You have not even explained how the Bleachverse can possibly win - none of your arguments hold water. This should have been over on the first page.



Actually, I already stated how bleach could win, cloning, its like 3 some pages back.




> POWER COSMIC. No "of". "Power of Cosmic" just sounds stupid.



Irrelevant response, that really wasn’t necessary, you know what I meant.




> But I thought Soi Fong's shikai can kill anything with two hits? After all, it was never said in the manga that cosmic beings can resist it. So that means you must believe it's not all - powerful, and can't really kill _anything_




Never said it was, I personally believed that people that are above human but below cosmic level can be affected by it, but since I had no proof I dropped it.




> in two hits. So considering we've never even seen the ability used, what makes you think it will work on someone on Hulk's level but not on someone of Galactus' level?




That’s a dumb question, you know why, its like asking why ……. Rouge can copy hulks powers (I am making an assumption here, so if she has tried and failed I apologies.) but can’t copy galactus’s powers. He’s fucking galactus, he is a upper cosmic leveled being, and as such he has certain immunity’s and such that automatically take effect, this is common sense stuff.




> Your whole argument centers around the no - limits fallacy



No, it doesn’t.




> of killing anything.



I already stated like 5 times that I gave up on soi fons shikai, try listening, the only reason I brought it up is to show your hypocrisy on taking statements as fact.




> But you just admitted it does have limits. So therefore you wuold need evidence that it would work on the Hulk, which you don't have.



Already went threw this.




> How is breaking out of the dimension different from destroying it?




Lol, here.




By deflecting the sonic impulses he was able to destroy the dimension, but as you can clearly see it is stated that they would have remained there if it wasn’t for nightcrawler. Who had to transport them. Breaking out of dimensions is something SBP does.




> He broke out of the Dark Cosmos when he destroyed it.



Look at your own scan, and this time try opening both eyes and paying attention. 

They would have still stayed in the dimension even though it was being destroyed.




> Oh and he punched through a timestorm to reach the past. I posted the scan earlier on the thread.




Lol, Your just proving my point for me, when has WWH done that? Or anything close to that? 




and you say WWH is stronger? give me 1 WWH feat that compares to that.



oh "BTW" Thanks for the help.( even if you didn’t mean it. )






> Okay, but that undermines your argument since you previously said he has no reiatsu.




Mind giving me the quote where I said that? Cause I think your lying, I don’t remember saying that.




> In fact, if his reiatsu corresponds to his strength, he would instantly paralyze all the Bleach characters simply by being near them.



No,  I don’t believe that it has been stated that reiatsu correspond with physical strength.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 5, 2008)

> And he still won, didn't he? It's not like anyone in Bleach is comparable to Doctor Strange anyway.



But anyone with sufficient strength could have broken strange’s hand, it was a bitch move by the hulk that is supposably unhurtable even by mystical means….. and by cosmics…..something you stated yourself I believe?




> This argument was old when Phenomenol was using it. He's proven himself capable of reacting that fast - if he doesn't sometimes that doesn't mean he can.



So how can we automatically assume when he can? As you say it is inconsistent, so people saying he is untouchable is bs in this thread. 




> Using this argument, you could claim DBZ characters can't bust planets since most of the blasts they use only leave small craters in the ground.




There is a major difference in the two, dbz characters know how to suppress there ki blast to do the most minimal damage to the planet, but not to the enemy, hulk is a raging mad man that gets lucky sometimes by catching and dodging a couple of times.





> Um... yes it does. What the hell are you talking about?



Omg, this is sweet ( I am giggling a little right now…..), now I know that you don’t read bleach….or even read my previous posts…

( from page 16.)



> omg, do you read bleach? do really think that aizen is a psyhics?!!
> 
> 
> lol.
> ...







> Hulk has resisted illusions that controlled entire towns at once - that's greater than anything Aizen has done. Not to mention Hulk has mystical senses that would uncover it.



Coming from the guy that doesn’t even know the full properties of the shikai, lol, just stop. You shouldn’t even be in this thread, read bleach and then come back.


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Coming from the guy that doesn’t even know the full properties of the shikai, lol, just stop. You shouldn’t even be in this thread, read bleach and then come back.



You don't know anything about Hulk...and I'm guessing you don't know that much about Marvel comics in general.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave said:


> You don't know anything about Hulk...and I'm guessing you don't know that much about Marvel comics in general.



I have already replied to this last time you said it but, again, believe what you wish.


----------



## Ax_ (Jun 5, 2008)

Akatora said:


> As God wants Hell to be there...



He doesn't want it there, he just wants us to have a choice...

Also, we have no idea how it came to be in the first place.
For all we know, it might be vital to the world of Bleach in some way.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeh If i created beings i wouldnt want them to treat me as shit, or act like i am non-existent so i would throw them in the dump....same goes for God


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> I have already replied to this last time you said it but, again, believe what you wish.



Well it's an assumption I got from your posts, which showed a lack of knowledge of Hulk, and then you ask for proof that the Earth heroes weren't weaker in WWH, which shows a lack of knowledge of Marvel in general.

I just find it funny that you say EM shouldn't be debating yet you find it ok that you continue in this debate.


----------



## Ax_ (Jun 5, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Yeh If i created beings i wouldnt want them to treat me as shit, or act like i am non-existent so i would throw them in the dump....same goes for God



Plus, if I had Omnipotence, I would be pretty bored...
So, God might do this out of boredom.

At least, that isn't impossible.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave said:


> Well it's an assumption I got from your posts, which showed a lack of knowledge of Hulk,



exactly where? 



> and then you ask for proof that the Earth heroes weren't weaker in WWH, which shows a lack of knowledge of Marvel in general.



well, I will admit that I don't read much of the old comics and can't really say if that was the case or not ( hense why I asked. ) but I would say overall I have a ok line of knowledge of MU. ( among other comic books.....I am more of a manga reader.)



> I just find it funny that you say EM shouldn't be debating yet you find it ok that you continue in this debate.



I have read the entire WWH series ( which was the threads intended "hulk".) I am only going with what he did in WWH, so ( to me atleast.) I find that enough line of knowledge to be a participate in this thread ( though thats not the only hulk series I have read F.Y.I.) EM however said things that where straight up ignorant, and bleach isn't even that long to. hulk and MU in general have a longer line of history and issues, I doubt that even EM has read them all.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay, I have gone through a huge amount of work to get a bunch of scans, more work that I should realistically have spent on anything that I wasn't getting paid for. So I hope you appreciate it.



TonyG416 said:


> Correction, the sonic impulses that where deflected destroyed the entire dimension ( ) , dont give bs statements, additionally, lol, it couldnt even destroy the fricken rock that they where standing in. I mean, wtf? Even if I agree and said that it could destroy the dimension, it still couldnt destroy a the fricken rock that they where standing own, pathetic, all that attack has shown to do is environmental damage, ( lol, I bet EM is gonna stay that the rock was cosmic leveled aswell.)



Stop ignoring evidence. It destroyed the dimension, it was shown and stated. I guess the fact that there were rocks in space after the blast proves that the Death Star didn't really destroy Alderaan, either, right?

Also if you look at the last panel everything is disentegrating and fading away.



> Same with the rock they where standing on right? Lol, cant wait to see what you reply to this one.



So what, are you denying the dimension was destroyed, _despite the fact that it was explicitly shown and stated?_ Besides, all of the rocks and everything were destroyed too, look at the last panel.



> Here is the scan you owned yourself with.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> As you can see Nightcrawler stated it himself that the rock that they where standing on and themselves where the only things left, lol, atleast WWHs thunderclaps do damage to people and not just the environment. Give it up.



Did you perhaps miss the part where he says "and it's going, too!"

Honestly, this is retarded. It was directly stated and shown that the dimension was destroyed. Deny it all you want, you can't get around that. This should have been over before the second page. The fact that you're still arguing means you're either deluded or just stubborn.



> How so?



Since all of your arguments are based on Bleach abilities that have never even been shown and you keep denying explicit evidence that I have shown you.



> EM, I can tell from your previous post here that you either A dont read bleach or B are skipping chapters, it seems to be the latter ( this is evidenced by your statement of szayal needing prep in order to clone anyone, I mean come on, you would have had to be sleeping the entire chapter to say such an ignorant thing.)



I've read the whole manga, sorry.



> That said, if what I say is true, then how do you know if it is a no - limits fallacies? ( I am not referring to soi fons shikai or zommaris amor by the way. So dont use them.)



Then what are you referring to? I can't exactly answer you if I don't know what you're talking about.



> Like the way you have of WWH being the strongest? Lol, hypocrite.



Because we have a direct statement from Marvel?



"It remains to be seen how Ryker's Gamma Corps plan to defeat a Hulk *angrier than at any point in time*."

Hulk's anger is directly proportional to his strength.

Canon statement, not character dialogue. You lose.




> *Sigh*
> 
> No offense man but read bleach, his current reaction speed consisting with his mask are far more impressive than what he has previously shown.



Really? Show me one speed feat that matches cutting down a million of those blades in seconds.

You won't be able to, because there is none. 



> Scans.



What, are you seriously denying that the Hulk was never defeated in the Silver Age? 

Here's Iron Man clobbering him:






> But in silver age was hulk ever beaten by someone that weak before? Was his neck  snapped by beings of that level? I mean come on, they obviously differ in strength, comic book guy has concurred with me on this that WWHs silver age showings shouldnt be used in this thread, your alone on this. Use what he did in WWH.



The Gamma Corps weren't weak. Also see my scan of Iron Man KO'ing him.

Also I'll only agree to that if you agree to only using Bleach feats from the latest chapter.

Silver Age is still canon, in fact it's still referenced all the time. Lots of his best feats even weren't from the Silver Age. You can't just ignore canon material because you don't like it and it undermines your argument.

Not to mention Comic Book Guy's argument was factually incorrect - he claimed that Hulk pushed apart antimatter spheres, when in fact the spheres were made of matter and were simply containment units for the antimatter inside, and they were attracted by some sort of magnetic force.

Yes, I know it's blasphemous to claim more comic book knowledge than CBG, but in this case, I'm right.



> Evidence, visual proof, now.





In case you missed it.



> I dont care if fricken stan lee stated this, If I see with my own two eyes that they obviously differ in strength than I am not gonna buy that shit, let me ask you something? What if the creator of superman said that current superman is stronger than his pc showings, would you believe him then? Even if it hadnt been shown to be true?



Irrelevant analogy - Hulk has had no continuity reboot. It's the exact same character. Stop ignoring canon evidence.

If DC had never had a Crisis and all the old comics had never been retconned, and Superman started beating up tons of people way easier than he did in the classic days, then yes, I would.



> No, I am only going by my own rules,



Enough said. You make up the rules because you know you can't win any other way.



> WWH vs bleach, not hulk at all/any of  his power levels vs bleach. ( and I think we can all agree that they all differ, hell, I might aswell said hulk in general if your going to use any of his feats.)



It's not "Hulk at all/any of his power levels", it's WWH, who is the strongest version of Hulk (canon), and posesses all of the feats he has previously done, since he is the exact same character. Why can you use Bleach feats from anywhere in the manga but I can't use Hulk feats from anywhere in his canon history? That's a blatant double standard and you know it.



> I have no chance? Look at you endless mike, your all alone on this, the only people that agree with you are people that havent read a hulk comic in there life and only listen to the hype



That's funny, the last few pages seem to be composed mostly of "LOL EM owned the thread" or "lock it up now". Only stubborn people who continue to deny reality are still on your side. Who is on your side still, anyway? Akatora? LOL.



> , oh  and also the people that have read hulk comics but havent read bleach..kinda like yourself..



Again, read the whole manga. Stop lying.



> haterade is using his WWH showings, comic book guy is using his WWH showings, youre the only one not using it because you know that he cant win with those feats. Give it up man, just concede.



You're the one that should have conceeded a long time ago. Why should we only use those feats? The rules say we can use any canon feats, and those feats are still canon. In fact, I only brought them up because you specifically asked for them. Then you suddenly declare they don't count.



> What no limit fallacy am I arguing about? I already stated that soi fons shikai wont work because of lack of proof like 3 times already, the means I am using for bleachs victory is cloning.which I have already stated why it would kill hulk so dont ask me, reread a page or five back.



Which is still a no - limits fallacy. He's never cloned anyone as powerful as the Hulk before. Prove he can.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 6, 2008)

> Again scans, and I would like to see if current marvel earth was at equal levels with there old showings. Please elaborate more on this.



In many ways they're stronger. What kind of scans do you want, every single Silver Age fight and every single Modern Age fight so you can compare them?

Some characters, such as Doctor Strange, have gotten noticeably weaker since the Silver Age (Strange has even pointed this out himself). Some, such as Iron Man (due to his new armors and Extremis powers), and the Hulk, have gotten stronger.

Some, like the Fantastic Four, have stayed around the same. It's not like Pre and Post - Crisis DC.



> Scans, let me see the goodies.



See above, Iron Man KO'ing him.

Not to mention the burden of proof is on you anyway to prove he was so far above everyone in the Silver Age as you're claiming. So you would be the one who would have to provide scans.



> Yet another inconsistency with hulk, this is why people use different showings of hulk in debates ( i.e WWH, ultimate hulk etc…..) the guy is just to inconsistent.



Stop dismissing everything you don't like as an inconsistency. You asked for modern age feats that compare to his Silver Age ones, I gave you one. It's not inconsistent, the Hulk's power varies with his anger. He is capable of truly cosmic feats when he is sufficiently enraged.

BTW, Ultimate Hulk is a completely different being from a completely different universe, not a "different showing". Thanks for proving you have no idea what you're talking about again.



> Actually, I already stated how bleach could win, cloning, its like 3 some pages back.



And I already explained that it's a no - limits fallacy.



> Irrelevant response, that really wasn’t necessary, you know what I meant.



It's annoying, I was just correcting you on the proper terminology. Besides, it shows more of your ignorance of Marvel.



> That’s a dumb question, you know why, its like asking why ……. Rouge can copy hulks powers (I am making an assumption here, so if she has tried and failed I apologies.) but can’t copy galactus’s powers. He’s fucking galactus, he is a upper cosmic leveled being, and as such he has certain immunity’s and such that automatically take effect, this is common sense stuff.



You're the one lacking sense. I'm not exactly aware of encounters between Rogue and Hulk, so I don't know if she could or couldn't, but you can't just assume Soi Fong's Shikai can work on people as powerful as Rogue's powers can work on. That's like saying since a nuke can destroy a city but not a planet, even if a grenade can't destroy a planet, it can destroy a city.



> No, it doesn’t.



Prove Szayel can clone anyone, regardless of their power or resistance. To try the old tactic again, could he clone Galactus?



> I already stated like 5 times that I gave up on soi fons shikai, try listening, the only reason I brought it up is to show your hypocrisy on taking statements as fact.



Except the statement I am using is a direct statement from the company, not just character dialogue.

If I really wanted to just use statements as fact, I'd use all of the hyperbole from the old Hulk comics:

"Nothing can beat Hulk!"

"Nothing can kill Hulk!"

"Hulk can do anything!"

"No one is stronger than Hulk!"

"Stupid tricks don't work on Hulk!" (that one disqualifies about 99.999999% of Bleach powers).

So as you can see, I'm not using stuff like that, since it's obviously not literal. Just like most of your arguments.



> Lol, here.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> By deflecting the sonic impulses he was able to destroy the dimension, but as you can clearly see it is stated that they would have remained there if it wasn’t for nightcrawler. Who had to transport them. Breaking out of dimensions is something SBP does.



Outright lie. Please point out where, exactly, in that scan it states they would have "remained there". In fact that would be impossible - how could they remain in a place that was about to be destroyed? Nightcrawler just put his field around them (that's another explanation for why that rock and the character survived) and teleported them to a dimension.

BTW, here are some scans that show that Hulk can interact with conceptual constructs (such as dimensions) as if they were physical, and he uses this power to seal a dimensional gate that he opened himself earlier:






> Look at your own scan, and this time try opening both eyes and paying attention.
> 
> They would have still stayed in the dimension even though it was being destroyed.



Please explain how it's possible to stay in a place when it no longer exists. I'd really like to hear this one.



> Lol, Your just proving my point for me, when has WWH done that? Or anything close to that?
> 
> *snip*
> 
> and you say WWH is stronger? give me 1 WWH feat that compares to that.



I don't need to, since that feat is perfectly canon. There weren't any timestorms during WWH, were there?

Give me one current Ichigo speed feat that compares to knocking down Byakuya's 1 million blades in seconds.

You keep asking for feats, and when I provide them, you come up with excuses to try to say they don't count. It's an obvious case of moving the goalposts, and incredibly pathetic.

BTW, Punching the Watcher isn't WWH, but it is modern (in fact, the Green Hulk that fights evenly with the Red Hulk who did that feat is weaker than WWH, due to being drained by the satellite). Of course that's an "inconsistency", despite the fact that there were no opportunities for such things during WWH.

It would only be a real inconsistency if a Watcher showed up during WWH, and Hulk tried to punch him but couldn't hurt him.



> Mind giving me the quote where I said that? Cause I think your lying, I don’t remember saying that.



I confused you with Blitzomaru. Sorry.



> No,  I don’t believe that it has been stated that reiatsu correspond with physical strength.



It does according to the equivalence rule. Equivalence rule says that all power systems translate into each other, so, for example, if you put Goku in Bleach he would have enough reiatsu to be equal to his ki. If there is no power system other than raw strength or brute force, that is the one that gets translated.



TonyG416 said:


> But anyone with sufficient strength could have broken strange’s hand, it was a bitch move by the hulk that is supposably unhurtable even by mystical means….. and by cosmics…..something you stated yourself I believe?



Sure, if they were physically touching him. But _*via his astral form?*_

Furthermore, stop strawmanning. I said he was RESISTANT. Never did I say he was IMMUNE. Do you understand the difference?



> So how can we automatically assume when he can? As you say it is inconsistent, so people saying he is untouchable is bs in this thread.



Because the rules exclude PIS and use bloodlust, meaning the combatants are using all of their abilities to their utmost.



> There is a major difference in the two, dbz characters know how to suppress there ki blast to do the most minimal damage to the planet, but not to the enemy,



Actually, that's just a DBZtard lie that isn't supported by any canon evidence and makes no sense logically. Only the blasts that were stated to be able to destroy a planet can be assumed to (and sometimes not even then).



> hulk is a raging mad man that gets lucky sometimes by catching and dodging a couple of times.







> Omg, this is sweet ( I am giggling a little right now…..), now I know that you don’t read bleach….or even read my previous posts…



Of course I do - it affects the mind because it alters the input of the senses to the brain. Something Hulk has overcome many times.



> Coming from the guy that doesn’t even know the full properties of the shikai, lol, just stop. You shouldn’t even be in this thread, read bleach and then come back.



Of course I know, I've read the manga, I've told you this already. It won't work.

All of these are attacks that would project false sensory stimuli:


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 6, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> exactly where?



- You think Hulk was undefeatable in the Silver Age
- You think Hulk can't resist hypnosis or break dimensions
- You think Ultimate Hulk is just "a different showing of Hulk" rather than a completely different character
- You think Hulk is a mindless brute who "gets lucky sometimes", when in fact he was strategically coordinating the entire war so he wouldn't kill anyone.

In fact, why would I take any of your claims of "inconsistencies" seriously? You obviously don't know enough about the Hulk to even have the vaguest idea of whether something is consistent or not. Have you even read every comic in the WWH event?



> I have read the entire WWH series ( which was the threads intended "hulk".)



You obviously didn't read the one where he explained that he was delibarately avoiding killing anyone.



> I am only going with what he did in WWH, so ( to me atleast.) I find that enough line of knowledge to be a participate in this thread ( though thats not the only hulk series I have read F.Y.I.)



Stuff you haven't read =/= non - canon. All of the previous feats I posted are still canon for WWH. I even posted all of the scans you asked for.

Tell me something: If you haven't read any Hulk comics other than the WWH series, how do you know if something is consistent or not? How can you make any claim at all regarding the scans?

If you at least read WWH, you should have picked up all of the references to previous comics, such as Rick Jones talking about his past as the Hulk's friend, etc. Hint: That stuff was Silver Age.



> EM however said things that where straight up ignorant, and bleach isn't even that long to.



Excuse me if I can't remember every exact detail of a manga chapter I read 2 years ago. You were mostly misinterpreting my words anyway.



> hulk and MU in general have a longer line of history and issues, I doubt that even EM has read them all.



I doubt anyone has, not even Stan Lee. That doesn't somehow mean I can't use what I _have_ read as evidence.

(Split into multiple posts due to character limit)


----------



## Ippy (Jun 7, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> Lolz this is probably gonna keep going on until a mod locks this thread.


No, it's going to stay open.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 7, 2008)

ok i don't have the scan but in TTA # 67, the hulk does a nuclear-force thunderclap. so yeah, the hulk can do nuclear thunderclaps.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 7, 2008)

Hulk solos


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jun 7, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Stop ignoring evidence. It destroyed the dimension, it was shown and stated. I guess the fact that there were rocks in space after the blast proves that the Death Star didn't really destroy Alderaan, either, right?
> 
> Also if you look at the last panel everything is disentegrating and fading away.
> 
> So what, are you denying the dimension was destroyed, _despite the fact that it was explicitly shown and stated?_ Besides, all of the rocks and everything were destroyed too, look at the last panel.



Ummm... he's not denying that the dimension was destroyed.

He's just saying that Hulk's attack didn't cause the destruction.

Feel free to continue now.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 8, 2008)

The Hulk thunderclaps.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 8, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Okay, I have gone through a huge amount of work to get a bunch of scans, more work that I should realistically have spent on anything that I wasn't getting paid for. So I hope you appreciate it.




Lets see what you have then.




> Stop ignoring evidence. It destroyed the dimension, it was shown and stated.




Never said it didn’t destroy the dimension. (and by “it”, I am referring to the sonic impulses, not the actual thunderclap itself.)




> I guess the fact that there were rocks in space after the blast proves that the Death Star didn't really destroy Alderaan, either, right?
> 
> Also if you look at the last panel everything is disintegrating and fading away.




Properties are different in this case. 




> So what, are you denying the dimension was destroyed, _despite the fact that it was explicitly shown and stated?_



Don’t put words in my mouth, all I am saying is that since you think anything that took the thunderclap close up is durable enough to tank it, than that would also include the rock.( which only disintegrated later because of the sonic impulses, not the actual thunder clap. Which it withstood.)




> Besides, all of the rocks and everything were destroyed too, look at the last panel.




Yes, but that rock took time to go (indicating the thunderclap did shit to it, and that girl on it too……….who you still haven’t given me the name to despite me asking……is she human?) it should have been destroyed right off the bat, but since it wasn’t, the reasons for its destruction can vary. ( i.e  sonic impulses , the cosmos just not being stable, bad writing, whatever, I don’t know for sure. But it is certainly not because of the thunderclap.)





> Did you perhaps miss the part where he says "and it's going, too!"




No, I didn’t. the reasons for “it going” varies as I already stated. (not including the thunderclap, which can’t even take out a fricken rock.)




> Honestly, this is retarded. It was directly stated and shown that the dimension was destroyed.




Never denied it wasn’t, only denying that it wasn’t the thunderclap itself that made the dimension collapse, and the fricken rock.




> Deny it all you want, you can't get around that. This should have been over before the second page. The fact that you're still arguing means you're either deluded or just stubborn.



Again, not denying the dimension being busted, only denying that it wasn't the thunderclap itself’s doing, the thunderclap only deflected the sonic impulses that later destroyed everything, including the rock they where standing on. (Possibly….)




> Since all of your arguments are based on Bleach abilities that have never even been shown





What bleach abilities “that have never even been shown “ are you talking about? Do you mean explained?




> and you keep denying explicit evidence that I have shown you.




Haven’t denied any, don’t know what your talking about.




> I've read the whole manga, sorry.



Sure ya have. 




> Then what are you referring to? I can't exactly answer you if I don't know what you're talking about.



I was referring to cloning.




> Because we have a direct statement from Marvel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Again, they can state whatever they want, but if I don’t see with my own two eyes that it is true, than it can’t be accepted as fact. ( speaking for myself....and I would think everyone else.....), you still haven’t brought any scans of WWH proving this. But, lol, you have brought plenty that have disproven it though.

Hulk has shown more impressive feats in silver age than in WWH, that remains to be fact. Thus he is stronger no matter what anyone says, unless WWH *shows* us otherwise, statments alone can’t be taken as fact. "You lose."




> Really? Show me one speed feat that matches cutting down a million of those blades in seconds.
> 
> 
> You won't be able to, because there is none.




Oh, yeah, forgot about that one feat, ok, whatever. Guess you read bleach up until that point at the very least…





> What, are you seriously denying that the Hulk was never defeated in the Silver Age?
> 
> Here's Iron Man clobbering him:





Why put words in my mouth? ( yet again…) All I asked for was some scans of this, oh and iron man seemed to have had a major dose of PIS in that fight… so yeah….. I image hulk was causing havoc in that scenario and had to be stopped somehow so…..no go, Try again. (Plus it even stated that for once he beat hulk, why was this time different? I doubt he was holding back every time he fought hulk, so why did he win this time? I'll tell you why, PIS.)


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 8, 2008)

> The Gamma Corps weren't weak. Also see my scan of Iron Man KO'ing him.




Saw it, PIS, oh and gamma corps was pretty weak.( my Opinion anyways.)





> Also I'll only agree to that if you agree to only using Bleach feats from the latest chapter.




( am going to assume you mean latest *chapters*, in which case……)


Ok, lol, those are the only ones that would make a difference here anyways.( you better keep your end of the bargain….if your serious.)




> Silver Age is still canon, in fact it's still referenced all the time. Lots of his best feats even weren't from the Silver Age. You can't just ignore canon material because you don't like it and it undermines your argument.



But the thing is when a thread is specifically using a character from a specific time, post them doing feats that are greater than what they have recently shown, both in terms of durability and strength than doesn’t that  mean that the character has gotten weaker? For whatever reason, And since the thread creator is using there current “version” than isn’t using the feats they did back than wrong for the simple reason that they probably couldn’t do it right now anyways? This is the case with hulk, he has shown far greater power in silver age than he did in WWH. No Statement alone can disprove this.




> Not to mention Comic Book Guy's argument was factually incorrect - he claimed that Hulk pushed apart antimatter spheres, when in fact the spheres were made of matter and were simply containment units for the antimatter inside, and they were attracted by some sort of magnetic force.
> 
> 
> Yes, I know it's blasphemous to claim more comic book knowledge than CBG, but in this case, I'm right.




That’s Irrelevant if that is the case or not since WWH is still weaker than silver age. 




> In case you missed it.




That statement is obviously bullshit since anyone that has read the series can tell you by feats, WWH loses, he isn’t stronger.


Silver age busted a plus planet sized asteroid with no apparent effort.




name any of WWH feats that come close to this, any, and if he was stronger than this in WWH than why couldn’t he 1 shot reed, she hulk, thing, and sentry, even if he was holding back, if he was much stronger in WWH a single punch would have ended there lives indefinitely. ( or at least knock them out quicker.....I mean jeez.)

(and yeah yeah, I know he wasn’t trying to kill anyone but I am just saying.)




> Irrelevant analogy - Hulk has had no continuity reboot. It's the exact same character. Stop ignoring canon evidence.



I don’t remember saying that they where different people recently……so yeah, don’t know where you got that from.




> If DC had never had a Crisis and all the old comics had never been retconned, *and Superman started beating up tons of people way easier than he did in the classic days, then yes, I would. *



Thank you, you just proved my point, why wasn’t the statement I provided from dc sufficient? Why did you say you had to see it for yourself in order to believe it? This is the same with hulk here, I don’t care who states whatever. If I don’t see it with my own two eyes than I am not buying it. 





> Enough said. You make up the rules because you know you can't win any other way.



No, was referring to op, going with WWH “version”.




> It's not "Hulk at all/any of his power levels", it's WWH, who is the strongest version of Hulk (canon), and posesses all of the feats he has previously done, since he is the exact same character. Why can you use Bleach feats from anywhere in the manga but I can't use Hulk feats from anywhere in his canon history?



Because hulk was much stronger in silver age than he was in WWH, and using the feats he did back than even though thread creator is specifically taking about WWH isn’t correct,  WWH probably couldn’t pull of the same feats anyways, as appose to manga characters that continue to grow in power, hulk decreased in power in WWH, and you have nothing to prove otherwise, all you have are statements, I have scans. hmm…..which is more valid? 




> That's funny, the last few pages seem to be composed mostly of "LOL EM owned the thread" or "lock it up now". Only stubborn people who continue to deny reality are still on your side. Who is on your side still, anyway? Akatora? LOL.



Again, only people that are on your side are the people that are going with the hype and probably never read a hulk comic in there life, or people that due read hulk but not bleach, you have yet to disprove this, but hey, if your ok with having people like that own your side than who am I to judge? They can believe what they please. I really don’t care, that’s why I don’t respond to them when they say “ Tony is getting owned.” They are entitled to there own opinion and that is the last responses I will make on this, anything else will be ignored.





> Again, read the whole manga. Stop lying.



Have I lied about something? Don’t think I have……what am I lying about?




> You're the one that should have conceeded a long time ago. Why should we only use those feats? The rules say we can use any canon feats, and those feats are still canon. In fact, I only brought them up because you specifically asked for them. Then you suddenly declare they don't count.




What I specifically asked for was WWH “version” doing it, (you said WWH is a version yourself.) you gave me silver age doing it, now if they where of equal power it would be ok, however, unfortunately for you. They are not. So giving me the better feats by hulk when he was stronger (prove otherwise.) even though I explicitly stated what "time frame" of hulk I was using, isn’t ok, and won’t work here. Seriously though, could you answer this question for me? Do you really think that hulk could win this fight if he is only using feats he did in WWH? Cause judging from your previous post, that doesn’t seem to be the case.





> Which is still a no - limits fallacy. He's never cloned anyone as powerful as the Hulk before. Prove he can.




WWH isn’t immune to being cloned…..period, look at grey in gamma corps….. ( and weren’t you the one that stated that cloning hulk always ended badly?)

But hey……. 

Alright, wanna play it like that huh?, than you prove to me that WWH’s thunderclaps can create nuke leveled damage and above.( you still have yet to prove this, and I did technically ask you first, oh and don’t bring up that dimension collapsing, because even if I did acknowledge that WWH could do the same thunderclap he did in silver age in that instant, that still wouldn’t change the fact that the  thunderclap only deflected the sonic impulses that later destroy the dimension, not the thunderclap itself. so yeah… don’t use that…....two can play at this game….. answer mine and I will answer yours.)




Endless Mike said:


> In many ways they're stronger. What kind of scans do you want, every single Silver Age fight and every single Modern Age fight so you can compare them?
> 
> Some characters, such as Doctor Strange, have gotten noticeably weaker since the Silver Age (Strange has even pointed this out himself). Some, such as Iron Man (due to his new armors and Extremis powers), and the Hulk, have gotten stronger.
> 
> Some, like the Fantastic Four, have stayed around the same. It's not like Pre and Post - Crisis DC.?




Ok, so there you go, only reason they beat silver age hulk was because some were stronger and others had PIS in there side. 




> See above, Iron Man KO'ing him.



PIS > any and “version” of hulk ever.





> Not to mention the burden of proof is on you anyway to prove he was so far above everyone in the Silver Age as you're claiming. So you would be the one who would have to provide scans.




Stop putting words in my mouth, I never said that “he was so above everyone in silver age”……only said that he was above WWH. (Which still has yet to be disproven.)




> Stop dismissing everything you don't like as an inconsistency. You asked for modern age feats that compare to his Silver Age ones, I gave you one. It's not inconsistent,




( again, I didn’t ask for “modern age feats”, only asked for WWH’s, stop putting words in my mouth.) 











When WWH can’t take being hit by a barrage of Adamantium weapons but silver age can take attacks from robotic dogs that can rip threw Adamantium. (even though “WWH is the strongest”.)  Than it is an inconsistency. when silver age can bust plus planet sized asteroids with no apparent effort but can’t 1 hit k.o people like thing, and she hulk,  in WWH ( despite being “at his strongest WWH” ) than it is an inconsistency. (Even if he was holding back, if he was truly stronger in WWH that still should have k. o ed them instantly. But it didn’t, because he was weaker.)


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 8, 2008)

> BTW, Ultimate Hulk is a completely different being from a completely different universe, not a "different showing". Thanks for proving you have no idea what you're talking about again.



Actually, I do, just forgot it for a sec……..somehow Believe it or not.....kinda like how you forgot about szayal……lets call it even…...for now.





> And I already explained that it's a no - limits fallacy.



hulk can be cloned here and you know it….but again, wanna play it like that than…….


I am Still waiting for yours to be cleared aswell, show me this WWH thunderclap that can solo bleach, or hell atleast do damage to the surrounding as well as people. (just so you don’t try to avoid it again……don’t forget to give me the name of that girl that was in the scan with nightcrawler and hulk. ) 





> It's annoying, I was just correcting you on the proper terminology. Besides, it shows more of your ignorance of Marvel.



Hardly, if I know what it is why does it matter how I say it? Its not even that big of a deal, people misspell/ add words to names/attacks for bleach all the time, doesn’t mean they don’t what it is. 





> Prove Szayel can clone anyone, regardless of their power or resistance.




stop doing that, stop exaggerting, stop making it seem like hulk has unlimited resistance, WWH shown no resistance to being cloned, grey is an example of this.....more or less, and I will answer that As soon as you prove the thunderclap thing.





> To try the old tactic again, could he clone Galactus?



Already went threw this, but let me ask you something, why don’t you give me someone that’s actually on hulks level? Why do you keep giving me cosmic leveled beings? ( even though hulk isn’t even one himself.)



> Except the statement I am using is a direct statement from the company, not just character dialogue.



When the statement is obviously false (like seriously, you can even see the difference in power by what they do.) it is actually is a lot worse then character dialogue, ( for example, Adamantium hurts WWH but not silver age, why? I thought you said WWH was stronger? What happened to the “company’s statement”? Why can’t the “stronger” hulk tank something the supposedly “weaker” one can? Because its bs.)




> If  I really wanted to just use statements as fact, I'd use all of the hyperbole from the old Hulk comics:
> 
> "Nothing can beat Hulk!"
> 
> ...



Read bleach.




> So as you can see, I'm not using stuff like that, since it's obviously not literal. Just like most of your arguments.



But it isn’t correct, you can’t post one feat that backs up your point, your giving me statements because that’s all you got, I however have plenty to back up my saying WWH is weaker. (Thanks to you.)




> Outright lie. Please point out where, exactly, in that scan it states they would have "remained there".






“-- Falling apart, where doomed --”

If they where gong to leave the dimension than why would she say that? (still haven’t gotten that name of hers….I am waiting….) why would nightcrawler need to transport them somewhere else if they where already going to leave the dimension?




> In fact that would be impossible - how could they remain in a place that was about to be destroyed?



Its kinda like in countdown to final crisis, when monarch destroyed the entire universe, yet the monitor was still able to roam around, he wasn’t out, the universe didn’t exist anymore but the monitor still was there…I think of it like that, 





> Nightcrawler just put his field around them (that's another explanation for why that rock and the character survived) and teleported them to a dimension.






No, look above, top panel, the field was never up then. Don’t try to use that as an excuse as to why they survived. Only time the field is up is in the bottom panel. ( lol, what happened to “they where cosmic leveled”? stick to a point, your just picking at strews at this point. Oh and even if in some way it was up,  the thunderclap would have still been in it as well, it was in the right vicinity, so yeah, thunderclap still does shit, lol.) 





> BTW, here are some scans that show that Hulk can interact with conceptual constructs (such as dimensions) as if they were physical, and he uses this power to seal a dimensional gate that he opened himself earlier:





Ok, more feats for silver age……..you want a cookie? 

Don’t see how this helps your argument that WWH is stronger by giving me silver age feats.





> Please explain how it's possible to stay in a place when it no longer exists. I'd really like to hear this one.



Already went threw this.




> I don't need to, since that feat is perfectly canon. There weren't any timestorms during WWH, were there?




But weren’t you the one saying WWH is stronger? Why not counter the scans for silver age with better more impressive scans from WWH? Is it because maybe you can’t? that seems to be the case. Since your refusing I will accept that as a concession.






> Give me one current Ichigo speed feat that compares to knocking down Byakuya's 1 million blades in seconds.



Already went threw this….






> You keep asking for feats, and when I provide them, you come up with excuses to try to say they don't count. It's an obvious case of moving the goalposts, and incredibly pathetic.




Like you providing feats from silver age even though you say he is stronger in WWH? Why not bring me the stronger feats in WWH? Its not like there where no feats in WWH by hulk, so why not use them? I’ll tell you why, Cause you know there shitty compared to the silver age. (despite saying he is stronger in WWH.) and that isn’t give him the win here.






> BTW, Punching the Watcher isn't WWH, but it is modern (in fact, the Green Hulk that fights evenly with the Red Hulk who did that feat is weaker than WWH, due to being drained by the satellite).




No, WWH was hit with that satellite after he did all his feats, don’t try to pretend like he got hit with the satellite first so that’s why his feats weren’t as impressive and he seemed weaker. Don’t give bs info. Oh and has hulk issue 4 come out yet? Last issue I checked hulk was getting ready to fight red hulk, so saying both of them are fighting evenly without the actual fight happening. is an assumption, not fact, as what you are trying to make it be. 





> Of course that's an "inconsistency", despite the fact that there were no opportunities for such things during WWH.




Lol, now that’s what your relying on? That he didn’t get the “opportunities for such things during WWH”? are you serious? I could say the same for soi fon and the other bleach characters that haven’t gotten the opportunity to try there abilities on someone like hulk, would that work? Would you give me that? No, so why should I give you this?






> It would only be a real inconsistency if a Watcher showed up during WWH, and Hulk tried to punch him but couldn't hurt him.




Ok, whatever, if you really want a inconsistent moment than take the adamantium thing I mentioned before.




> It does according to the equivalence rule. Equivalence rule says that all power systems translate into each other, so, for example, if you put Goku in Bleach he would have enough reiatsu to be equal to his ki. If there is no power system other than raw strength or brute force, that is the one that gets translated.




Well, hulk won’t know how to utilize that power anyway so it doesn’t really matter, controlling reiatsu in bleach is no easy task. So it doesn’t really matter.




> Because the rules exclude PIS and use bloodlust, meaning the combatants are using all of their abilities to their utmost.




But even then, can you name an instant ever where hulk was untouchable? Not all his fights involve PIS.





> Actually, that's just a DBZtard lie that isn't supported by any canon evidence and makes no sense logically. Only the blasts that were stated to be able to destroy a planet can be assumed to (and sometimes not even then).




Well, what about the spirit bomb? It can almost certainly defeat the intended opponent but never actually does damage that much damage to the planet, most it does are huge craters and that’s about it.


Oh and Who ever said DBZ made sense logically anyways? Didn’t goku jump up to the moon once or something like that in DB?






Ok…..never said he was stupid or wanted anyone dead, your point?





> Of course I do - it affects the mind because it alters the input of the senses to the brain. Something Hulk has overcome many times.



So why can’t it effect tousen? He has a mind, he maybe blind but he still has a mind. Why is he immune to the shikai? Huh?




> All of these are attacks that would project false sensory stimuli:


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 8, 2008)

( Continuation of quote.)




>




All those where “mind tricks”, aizen’s doesn’t effect the mind, try again.



Endless Mike said:


> - You think Hulk was undefeatable in the Silver Age




Putting words in my mouth yet again huh? I even asked you if the other marvel heroes where powered up like hulk in the old comics, and if they where stronger. The only person I said silver age was stronger than was WWH.




> You think Hulk can't resist hypnosis




That effects the senses alone, yes. I know this.




> or break dimensions




never said he couldn’t, only said he didn’t in that case.





> You think Ultimate Hulk is just "a different showing of Hulk" rather than a completely different character




And you think szayal needs prep for something he can do in less than seconds, Too-shay mike…….where even for now……




> You think Hulk is a mindless brute who "gets lucky sometimes", when in fact he was strategically coordinating the entire war so he wouldn't kill anyone.




I wasn’t refereeing to WWH, (notice in the quote I said “hulk”, not WWH, notice the difference?) I was talking about hulk in general (since the topic was why people think he is untouchable I believe.) he gets lucky a lot in other “versions” ( mostly when he is mindless.) and some people mistake that for skill…somehow..




> In fact, why would I take any of your claims of "inconsistencies" seriously? You obviously don't know enough about the Hulk to even have the vaguest idea of whether something is consistent or not. Have you even read every comic in the WWH event?



Yes, I have, but you don’t have to believe me, I really don’t care. That is all I have to say on this matter, further questioning of this will be ignored.




> You obviously didn't read the one where he explained that he was delibarately avoiding killing anyone.




quote me where I have stated otherwise, you keep putting words in my mouth…….its kinda getting annoying.




> Stuff you haven't read =/= non - canon. All of the previous feats I posted are still canon for WWH. I even posted all of the scans you asked for.



That are inconsistent, (adamtiumam ……you know.) and I am referring to  when hulk is in WWH ( time wise, still the same person.) which show a lesser level of power despite all the claims, face it man. WWH just isn’t as strong.




> Tell me something: If you haven't read any Hulk comics other than the WWH series, how do you know if something is consistent or not? How can you make any claim at all regarding the scans?



Are you blind? Like seriously, read the above quote your quoting, I specifically state it there. wtf, are high or something? No, seriously, you’re missing stuff that’s like right in your face.




> If you at least read WWH, you should have picked up all of the references to previous comics, such as Rick Jones talking about his past as the Hulk's friend, etc. Hint: That stuff was Silver Age.




I did, but I really wasn’t aware of who silver age hulk was, never really made the connection….so yeah.





> Excuse me if I can't remember every exact detail of a manga chapter I read 2 years ago. You were mostly misinterpreting my words anyway.



No, here is your quote. To my response for cloning.


“That would involve prep, which was not given”

(that is your exact quote.) 


Exactly where did I misinterpret?


But again…….where even for now….





> I doubt anyone has, not even Stan Lee. That doesn't somehow mean I can't use what I _have_ read as evidence.



Never said you couldn’t.





> (Split into multiple posts due to character limit)





What he said.^^^


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jun 8, 2008)

TonyG416 said:
			
		

> Well, what about the spirit bomb? It can almost certainly defeat the intended opponent but never actually does damage that much damage to the planet, most it does are huge craters and that’s about it.



1. Genkidama never defeated Frieza.

2. Master Kaio said that the Genkidama could destroy Earth if mis-fired.




> So why can’t it effect tousen? He has a mind, he maybe blind but he still has a mind. Why is he immune to the shikai? Huh?



Because you have to see Aizen's shikai transform at least once before he can fuck with you.

That's just the activation effect. Doesn't mean that the hypnosis itself works through the senses.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 8, 2008)

Hulk wins this


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah hulks thunderclap destroys dimensions


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> 1. Genkidama never defeated Frieza.



( I assume that you are talking about spirit bomb....)

thats not my point ( and I did say "almost certainly".)

my point was that dbzers can control there attacks to do the most damage to the opponent, but at the same time due the least to the planet.



> 2. Master Kaio said that the Genkidama could destroy Earth if mis-fired.



I never said otherwise, me bringing up the fact that it does craters is just to back up my claim that it does the most damage to the opponent, but the least to the planet. EM said they can't.




> Because you have to see Aizen's shikai transform at least once before he can fuck with you.




but it effects the mind correct? why do you have to see something that *only effects the mind?*, does that make sense to you? aizen mentioned nothing about it effecting the mind, *only the five senses*.

here


its clear as day.




> That's just the activation effect. Doesn't mean that the hypnosis itself works through the senses.



yes it does, aizen has even stated that it does.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jun 8, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> but it effects the mind correct? *why do you have to see something that only effects the mind?*, does that make sense to you? aizen mentioned nothing about it effecting the mind, only the five senses.



Looks at some random hypnotist that uses a pendulum to hypnotize people.

?

Guess Kubo just igonored the pedulum and replaced it with a magic sword.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 8, 2008)

Tony23234 don't push it. 

You have to see it to get hypnotized. That's like askig "Why does Sofon have to stab her opponent twice to kill him?" 

Hulk thunderclaps. Bleachverse dies. End of story. Or he decides to stomp.


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 8, 2008)

Tony convinced me that Bleach wins


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 8, 2008)

Didn't WWH fought the Sentry and won lol The classic Hulk has near nuking level thunderclap...Hulk bash* Hulk smash*/thread


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 8, 2008)

I had a response about 60% written up when my power went out and I had to reset the circuit breaker, so I'm not typing it up again. I really don't need to, since everyone can see through your blatant sophistry. You simply redefine canon as you want, and call anything that disproves you PIS or inconsistency (despite the fact that you yourself admitted you haven't read the relevant comics, so how would you know?)

So just a few overall points I remember from my reply:

- Your adamantium examples don't count since a few years ago Marvel retconned all instances of primary adamantium being broken to secondary adamantium. Hulk has been hurt by primary adamantium in his modern and classic histories.

- I never said Hulk couldn't be cloned, I asked you to prove that Szayel could do it. You yourself said that you thought the Gamma Corps were weak so what makes you so sure Szayel's clones would be stronger?

- Hulk's showings against Marvel Earth in WWH were way better than they had ever been before.

- Dark Cosmos feat - Nightcrawler tried to kill Hulk with a sonic attack, Hulk's thunderclap deflected it (this was the feat), it flew off and destroyed the rest of the dimension and moved towards where they were (either Nightcrawler's aura protected them - it was never stated when he raised it, or it just hit that part last), and then Nightcrawler teleported them out because he was still trying to kill the Hulk and didn't want to lose him. If Hulk would have died from just staying in the collapsing dimension, then why did Nightcrawler save him?

- When shown a modern feat that compares to the Silver Age feats, you claim it doesn't count since it wasn't WWH, although your whole argument was that WWH was weaker.

- Something not being shown is not the same as a contradiction. WWH had the opportunity to attempt any of those Silver Age feats, so you can't say he couldn't do them, especially since he did them in the past (canon) and we have a direct statement that he is stronger.

- Those mental resistance scans were sensory illusions. You should have tried actually reading them.

- Applying your logic to Bleach, Aizen's shikai can't be used since it was only explained so long ago (since you claimed that a simple explanation of how one of Hulk's powers worked no longer applies since it was Bronze age - you said Silver but you got it wrong). It also means that Aizen can't use any of his fighting feats since he did them long ago in the manga, Ichigo is slower now than he was when he cut Byakuya's bankai, he's weaker than when he blocked that gatekeeper's sword, etc. ad infinitum.

I don't have time to type up all the rest again, but it's obvious to pretty much everyone here that you've lost.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jun 8, 2008)

I completely agree that WWH wins easily, but I'm having trouble understanding what the argument over Aizen's shikai is. What is everyone arguing about with that? (Can't be bothered to wade through the sea of text to find out the answer for myself)


----------



## Ippy (Jun 9, 2008)

Debate or GTFO.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2008)

Twenty one pages.
I even went all "Dr Hammer" on this one.
I really would apreciate if someone just told me what's wrong with this thread so I can argue it, instead of making me read all that junk


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't remember Szayel's clones having any emotion, so how would they even be close to Hulk's strength, which is powered by anger?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 9, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Tony23234 don't push it.
> 
> You have to see it to get hypnotized. That's like askig "Why does Sofon have to stab her opponent twice to kill him?"
> 
> Hulk thunderclaps. Bleachverse dies. End of story. Or he decides to stomp.




Ok?..? and what proof do you have of this bleach soloing thunderclap? Mind giving me some scans? Instead of words?  Which can?t stand against this scan?





Hell yeah? What you got now? Huh?




tanukibeast said:


> I don't remember Szayel's clones having any emotion, so how would they even be close to Hulk's strength, which is powered by anger?



You mean Homura and Koharu sensei ? 
You mean Homura and Koharu sensei ? 
You mean Homura and Koharu sensei ? 


Because they copy everything that the original does (look above.) and they even seem to have the experience of the original person as well. (they knew bankai, something that normally takes thousands, if I am not mistaken, years to prefect.)




Aku Shinigami said:


> I completely agree that WWH wins easily, but I'm having trouble understanding what the argument over Aizen's shikai is. What is everyone arguing about with that? (Can't be bothered to wade through the sea of text to find out the answer for myself)




just a quick question, have you read WWH? or any hulk comics, please answer this.

oh and the shikai thing really isn't all that hard to figure out here, just read this page and you should get it.





Endless Mike said:


> I had a response about 60% written up when my power went out and I had to reset the circuit breaker, so I'm not typing it up again. I really don't need to, since everyone can see through your blatant sophistry. You simply redefine canon as you want, and call anything that disproves you PIS or inconsistency (despite the fact that you yourself admitted you haven't read the relevant comics, so how would you know?)
> 
> So just a few overall points I remember from my reply:
> 
> ...




Oh I beg to differ, who is the one leaving? (pft, how ironic , I presumed the name* endless* mike meant something about how you debated. It can?t be helped though I suppose. Nothing is truly endless.) oh and I won?t address the comment of what you said about everyone else, they can think what they please, I have already stated the type of people they are and if your ok with that, than its whatever, I won?t judge?..in front of you anyways?.. (what can I say, I am only human??) However, on another note, I accept your concession. ( that?s what your pretty much doing.) as such, there is no reason for me to counter what you said above.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 9, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> 'not all my abilities are thunder based.'
> 'not all my abilities are thunder based.'
> 'not all my abilities are thunder based.'
> 
> ...



That isn't emotion. That's mimicry.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 9, 2008)

tanukibeast said:


> That isn't emotion. That's mimicry.




which can also me mimiced, if hulk starts freaking out and punches the hell out of one of them, what do you think the others are gonna do? they mimc everything you do. ( stated by renji exactly.)


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 9, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Oh I beg to differ, who is the one leaving? (pft, how ironic , I presumed the name* endless* mike meant something about how you debated. It can?t be helped though I suppose. Nothing is truly endless.) oh and I won?t address the comment of what you said about everyone else, they can think what they please, I have already stated the type of people they are and if your ok with that, than its whatever, I won?t judge?..in front of you anyways?.. (what can I say, I am only human??) However, on another note, I accept your concession. ( that?s what your pretty much doing.) as such, there is no reason for me to counter what you said above.



So typical of you. You've got nothing left and then you start attacking Endless Mike, which makes you look more like a pissant. And your argument on how the WWH is weaker than the Silver Age Hulk shouldn't even be valid since WWH has had less appearences than the Silver Aged Hulk so everyone uses Silver Age Hulk feats for WWH because it has been stated by Marvel that he is stronger. But you still deny that, even though Marvel stated it.



TonyG416 said:


> Again, they can state whatever they want, but if I don?t see with my own two eyes that it is true, than it can?t be accepted as fact. ( speaking for myself....and I would think everyone else.....), you still haven?t brought any scans of WWH proving this. But, lol, you have brought plenty that have disproven it though.
> 
> Hulk has shown more impressive feats in silver age than in WWH, that remains to be fact. Thus he is stronger no matter what anyone says, *unless WWH shows us otherwise, statments alone can?t be taken as fact.* "You lose."


Right back at you. Show us how Syzael can clone someone like the Hulk. Show us how Aizen's Shikai can affect the Hulk.

Admit it, you're backed into a corner that you can't get out of. You lose.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 9, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> So typical of you. You've got nothing left and then you start attacking Endless Mike,



lol, read my previous posts in this.




> which makes you look more like a pissant. And your argument on how the WWH is weaker than the Silver Age Hulk shouldn't even be valid since WWH has had less appearences than the Silver Aged Hulk



but he is the strongest hulk correct? even a little should show us some major power in comparison to silver age correct? But no, he couldn’t even 1 shot thing, really though, this is dumb, I could say the same for bleach side, zommari, soi fon and the others have hardly any camera time. ( even less than WWH's.) 




> so everyone uses Silver Age Hulk feats for WWH



everyone? name two, right now. stop making stuff up, you lose, just leave and concede like a good little boy. oh and hulk has plenty of feats in WWH, stop acting like he did nothing in there, read WWH before opening your mouth.



> because it has been stated by Marvel that he is stronger. But you still deny that, even though Marvel stated it.



I am not gonna get into this, already went threw this, face it, by feats ( both in terms of durability and strength.) WWH just can't compare.



> Right back at you. Show us how Syzael can clone someone like the Hulk. Show us how Aizen's Shikai can affect the Hulk.



read bleach/ my previous posts, trying paying attention and keeping up.



> Admit it, you're backed into a corner that you can't get out of. You lose.




Hardly, I am not the one that surrendered here, bleach wins. get over it and read WWH and bleach before opening your mouth. I can tell from this single post, you know almost nothing about the two.


Well, I am outta here till tomorrow….. pretty busy…..anything addressed to me will be responded then.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 9, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> lol, read my previous posts in this.


LOLS. You sir, are retarded. 





TonyG416 said:


> (pft, how ironic , I presumed the name endless mike meant something about how you debated. It can?t be helped though I suppose. Nothing is truly endless.)



What does his debating skills have anything to do with what he said. Nothing. Therefore, it's not even an argument.



TonyG416 said:


> but he is the strongest hulk correct? even a little should show us some major power in comparison to silver age correct? But no, he couldn?t even 1 shot thing, really though, this is dumb, I could say the same for bleach side, zommari, soi fon and the others have hardly any camera time. ( even less than WWH's.)


Why do you keep asking if he's the strongest when everyone except you says he's the strongest.
Ok let's see here what feats WWH has.
-rode the outside of a spaceship in outer space and destroyed meteor debris
-took the brunt of a Hulkbuster Iron Man armor in full thrust and caught him, withtook several Hulk buster blows one of which sent him through several blocks of the city before taking several direct missile strikes with little to no damage done to him.
-withstood a lighting storm and Human Torch going at least semi-nova before KO'ing Johnny.
-sonic clapped Ghost Rider, who precedes to pull a skyscraper down on Hulk, who shook it off, leaped from a skyscraper unto Ghost Rider hard enough to seperate Johnny Blaze from the Ghost Rider persona. Withtook a full hellfire blast that leveled city block from the freed, boundless Ghost Rider persona with little damage.
-withstood several payloads of missiles from the Helicarrier while riding the top of his ship. Immobilized an entire floor crew of SHIELD agents with a single clap.
Also Zommari and Soi Fon's powers are no-limit fallacies. And if they have so little camera time, then why the fuck are you using them?




TonyG416 said:


> everyone? name two, right now. stop making stuff up, you lose, just leave and concede like a good little boy. oh and hulk has plenty of feats in WWH, stop acting like he did nothing in there, read WWH before opening your mouth.


 I guess I didn't make my last post clear enough. Everyone uses feats of the Silver Age Hulk because they are more representative of the WWH's power than the WWH's actual feats. And you shouldn't even be talking because all you do is put words into other people's mouths. Oh and also, if you took the time to actually read what other people post, besides EM's posts you'll find a lot of Silver Age feats posted. The asteroid being destroyed for example is a clear example of a Silver Age feat. Lols didn't you post that? 



TonyG416 said:


> I am not gonna get into this, already went threw this, face it, by feats *shown* ( both in terms of durability and strength.) WWH just can't compare.


I agree with you totally.



TonyG416 said:


> read bleach/ my previous posts, trying paying attention and keeping up.


Read Bleach eh? So what Syzael sticks his fucking sword in his mouth and the Hulk's going to stand there and go duhhh. And Aizen is going to activate his Shikai and the Hulk's going to watch and do nothing? Plus Aizen's illusions can be seen through. 
They are also illusions which the WWH can break through.




TonyG416 said:


> Hardly, I am not the one that surrendered here, bleach wins. get over it and read WWH and bleach before opening your mouth. I can tell from this single post, you know almost nothing about the two.
> 
> 
> Well, I am outta here till tomorrow?.. pretty busy?..anything addressed to me will be responded then.


I beg to differ. Usually when someone is up against the majority of people in a group, that is referred to as "backed into a corner". And i never said you should surrender. I mean, keep going if it floats your boat to argue this over. Please explain how from this single post, I know nothing about Bleach and WWH. Keep making invalid arguments and maybe people will get bored and just ignore this thread because you seem to be going around in circles. Telling others to read Bleach and WWH, lols, you said that like what 5 times?


----------



## Batosaims (Jun 9, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> uh..I don't really think that this is rape, bleach side has moves that can kill you with just being hit twice, clone five some of you, control you completey, teleport you. plus other ones.


this isnt even a contest

wwh has fought beings more powerful then all the bleach universe combined times a thousand

bleach gets curb stomped


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 10, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> this isnt even a contest
> 
> wwh has fought beings more powerful then all the bleach universe combined times a thousand
> 
> bleach gets curb stomped



reread the thread man, we already went threw stuff like this.



rawrawraw said:


> LOLS. You sir, are retarded


. 

This epicly  ironic coming from you.




> What does his debating skills have anything to do with what he said. Nothing. Therefore, it's not even an argument.



What are talking about? Reread what I said, understanding the reference should be child’s play. Seriously, I am starting to really think that your are stupid. (don’t mean to flame or whatever but man, this guy  is just…..ahh!!, you know?)





> Why do you keep asking if he's the strongest when everyone except you says he's the strongest.



Wtf, what type of question is that? I gave a  rhetorical questions to prove my point, what other people say matters not, because I have scans to disprove them. I am not going to take anyone’s statement over what I see with my own two eyes and that’s that. Mike even proved my point with the dc example I gave him.




> Ok let's see here what feats WWH has.
> -rode the outside of a spaceship in outer space and destroyed meteor debris
> -took the brunt of a Hulkbuster Iron Man armor in full thrust and caught him, withtook several Hulk buster blows one of which sent him through several blocks of the city before taking several direct missile strikes with little to no damage done to him.
> -withstood a lighting storm and Human Torch going at least semi-nova before KO'ing Johnny.
> ...



And yet another reason why I know you haven’t read WWH, taking someone else’s quote from another thread? And pretending like you wrote it? ( at least quote it and give the credit to who originally posted it.)


Additionally, You say all this bs reason about why people only use feats in silver age ( really though only person that has is EM, and you, that’s about it.) yet look at how many you got right there ( and that’s not even all of them.) why not use those? By the “stronger” hulk. Its because you know you can’t win with those and that WWH is weaker. Give it up.




> Also Zommari and Soi Fon's powers are no-limit fallacies. And if they have so little camera time, then why the fuck are you using them?




Because they are the only ones that can make a difference here, duh * retard pose*. Matter fact, Read bleach and find out why.





> I guess I didn't make my last post clear enough. Everyone uses feats of the Silver Age Hulk because they are more representative of the WWH's power than the WWH's actual feats.



Wtf, “silver age is weaker” right? Why would you go with the “weaker” one? Why can’t the stronger one out do the weaker in feats, despite having numerous chances, does that make sense. ( again, even if hulk was holding back. If he was stronger, he should have one shotted everyone.)





> And you shouldn't even be talking because all you do is put words into other people's mouths.



How so? Mind quoting me?




> Oh and also, if you took the time to actually read what other people post, besides EM's posts you'll find a lot of Silver Age feats posted. The asteroid being destroyed for example is a clear example of a Silver Age feat. Lols didn't you post that?



Actually you did ( and even if I did, whats lols about it? My point is to prove silver age is stronger. using that would work to my benefit, not yours. ) 


oh and that’s still not everyone. You only have 2 at most ( counting yourself.) 




> I agree with you totally


.

Literally Putting words in my mouth much? ( more or less..) And just so you know that really doesn’t help your argument at all, that still doesn’t prove WWH is stronger, all your doing is contradicting yourself. Give it up, go away, read a damn hulk comic/bleach manga and don’t come back here.





> Read Bleach eh? So what Syzael sticks his fucking sword in his mouth and the Hulk's going to stand there and go duhhh. And Aizen is going to activate his Shikai and the Hulk's going to watch and do nothing?



You clearly don’t know how quickly he does this, aizen is always unnoticed when he activates his shikai. Its like your looking at him, battle starts and your already in it. 




> Plus Aizen's illusions can be seen through.



READ BLEACH!!.





> They are also illusions which the WWH can break through.



Omg, you know what I am sorry if I going to get a infraction for this, but YOU ARE AN IDIOT!, seriously, I feel like I am getting dumber by just talking to you here.

Gosh!, that felt good to get out…

And as for the quote, I am not even going to respond to it. For the very simple fact of how dumb it is. ( and using wiki as a source? Wtf, I could log on right now and write rawrawraw is gay, would that make it true?)





> I beg to differ. Usually when someone is up against the majority of people in a group, that is referred to as "backed into a corner".



majority of people in the group? What? Only person I am debating against is you, mike conceded, other people are just posting random “ hulk wins this” response and my boy hates not having that shit, so who exactly is backing me up into this corner? You? Lol.





> And i never said you should surrender. I mean, keep going if it floats your boat to argue this over.



Than stop making post like, “ lock diz thread”.




> Please explain how from this single post, I know nothing about Bleach and WWH.



anyone that has read bleach/ WWH and has read your posts would know why you haven’t read either. ( i.e the shikai thing among others.)



> Keep making invalid arguments and maybe people will get bored and just ignore this thread because you seem to be going around in circles.



No, I am really not, I have given a valid argument, my scans>>>>your statements, that’s fact, get over it. Leave and concede.



> Telling others to read Bleach and WWH, lols, you said that like what 5 times?



To people that need to, like you and mike. You point?


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 10, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> which can also me mimiced, if hulk starts freaking out and punches the hell out of one of them, what do you think the others are gonna do? they mimc everything you do. ( stated by renji exactly.)



I can mimic a dog in heat. Does that make me horny? No.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 10, 2008)

tanukibeast said:


> I can mimic a dog in heat. Does that make me horny? No.




are you one of the clones? no, is you biological structure similar to the clones? no. can you copy the experience of something simply by looking at them? no. I can keep going if you want me to.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 10, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> are you one of the clones? no, is you biological structure similar to the clones? no. can you copy the experience of something simply by looking at them? no. I can keep going if you want me to.



The point still stands that mimicing something doesn't equate to having the same thoughts or emotions as the thing being mimiced.

The clones were mindless. If they weren't, they would have shown fear of being destroyed by Szayel.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 10, 2008)

tanukibeast said:


> The point still stands that mimicing something doesn't equate to having the same thoughts or emotions as the thing being mimiced.




I don't know.....it depends, there are beings that can mimic even emotions, as well as movments. mimicing varies.





> The clones were mindless.



not really, they know how to say bankai with "feeling" and almost the same enthusiasm as when renji does it.

Link


if they where truly mindless they would have just said, " bankai" with no facial movements or anything, just a simple word.




> If they weren't, they would have shown fear of being destroyed by Szayel.



szayal seems to be able to control all aspects of the clones, ( evidenced by how he could change how they look when they came out.)

he probably gave them no fear so that they wouldn't try to defy him or something.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 11, 2008)

For someone who's relying solely on no-limit fallacies, you sure are cocky. Let's play it your way then. I want scans of Syzael being able to clone someone as strong as the Hulk. Renji and Ishida isn't even on the same Galaxy as the Hulk in terms of durability. If we go by what your saying right now, conceivably, Syzael can also clone Galactus right?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 11, 2008)

I just want evidence that Syazel's clones have emotions, otherwise cloning the Hulk is pointless. Calm Hulk <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< WWH.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Jun 11, 2008)

This thread boils down to whether Hulk get affected by the various effects of techniques in Bleach. Given that, these are the most dangerous:

Soifon's Shikai poisons the Hulk - probably no effect on Hulk since people say he has strong resistance to poison.

Aizen illusions Hulk to a calm state - given that the HUlk has many personas, this might not have an effect. However, i'm no expert on the Hulk so i cant comment on this matter.

Zomari controls/paralyzes the Hulk - IMO this could work. Zomari can probably control the arms and legs of hulk by using multiple amor on each limb and also in the head (if it works). If this works, Hulk probably loses . 

Syzael clones the Hulk and let him fight it off - the more prominent question here is whether the clones would have Hulk's increasing strength (when they gets angry) and whether the clones have emotions (thus becoming stronger).


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 11, 2008)

I have very little knowledge of the hulk so there are two things i wanna know 

What does it take to cut him ?
Who/what is the fastest person he has tagged (fairly) ?


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 11, 2008)

mailer-daemon said:


> Aizen illusions Hulk to a calm state - given that the HUlk has many personas, this might not have an effect. However, i'm no expert on the Hulk so i cant comment on this matter.



Aizen's illusions have a limit. Also, the Hulk got through Leader's illusions just fine.



mailer-daemon said:


> Zomari controls/paralyzes the Hulk - IMO this could work. Zomari can probably control the arms and legs of hulk by using multiple amor on each limb and also in the head (if it works). If this works, Hulk probably loses .



Zomari needs to see the Hulk for this to work. If Zomari's close enough to be seen, then he's dead.



mailer-daemon said:


> Syzael clones the Hulk and let him fight it off - the more prominent question here is whether the clones would have Hulk's increasing strength (when they gets angry) and whether the clones have emotions (thus becoming stronger).



Clones didn't have emotion. They just imitated the abilities and customs (Yelling Bankai, for example). Plus, at the moment where Szael gets close enough to splatter the Hulk with his droplets, the Hulk kills Szayel.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 11, 2008)

You are overrating the hulk, but no one in bleach has the power to kill him.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Jun 12, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Aizen's illusions have a limit. Also, the Hulk got through Leader's illusions just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno..a well-crafted strategy might work. Shinigamis can fly after all. How long was Hulk able to get out of the Leader's Illusion?? a 5-10 second illusion would create alot of open space for Syzael and Zomari to use their techniques. Some high tier shinigamis can be used as fodder as well. Im sure Hitsugaya can provide a 1-second distraction with his Bankai.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Jun 12, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> You are overrating the hulk, but no one in bleach has the power to kill him.



Depends. IF Aizen's shikai and Zomari's Amor works perfectly, then the guy who can multiply one's wieght by 2 per slice should hit Hulk a million times making him so heavy he can't move - literally. And dont forget Syzael and Mayuri - people who can be dangerous given prep time.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 12, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> For someone who's relying solely on no-limit fallacies, you sure are cocky.



Ah….no, I have other means of hulks defeat here other than cloning. 


As for the quote below, everyone please look at both of them.



> Let's play it your way then. I want scans of Syzael being able to clone someone as strong as the Hulk.
> 
> 
> . If we go by what your saying right now, conceivably, Syzael can also clone Galactus right?




can someone tell me why this guy is putting WWH on big g’s level? Like seriously, are you kidding? Read WWH and stop listening to the hype. Honestly though , stop looking threw EM’s post and trying to repeat the same bs things he said, comparing big g and WWH is like comparing a glass of water to an ocean, there is a huge difference. Fully feed, big g is potentially eternity level. (Eternity himself stated that galactus at full power is near his. And if you read comics, you would know that that is no easy feat.)





Sylar said:


> I just want evidence that Syazel's clones have emotions, otherwise cloning the Hulk is pointless. Calm Hulk <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< WWH.



Link removed

       …………………………………

They where disappointed that they dodged that attack.





mailer-daemon said:


> This thread boils down to whether Hulk get affected by the various effects of techniques in Bleach. Given that, these are the most dangerous:



True. (finally someone gets it.)



> Soifon's Shikai poisons the Hulk - probably no effect on Hulk since people say he has strong resistance to poison.



It is not poison, that was anime filler, an entire arc of it, the anime is almost entirely different from the manga.




> Aizen illusions Hulk to a calm state - given that the HUlk has many personas, this might not have an effect. However, i'm no expert on the Hulk so i cant comment on this matter.



What? What do his personas have to do with something that effects the senses alone? ( something stated by aizen himself.) 

Aizen’s shikai affects the hulk no probable.




> Zomari controls/paralyzes the Hulk - IMO this could work. Zomari can probably control the arms and legs of hulk by using multiple amor on each limb and also in the head (if it works). If this works, Hulk probably loses .



Lol, I was thinking the same thing, but people are just going to say it is a no limit fallacies, so we can’t use it. ( bs, I know.)




> Syzael clones the Hulk and let him fight it off - the more prominent question here is whether the clones would have Hulk's increasing strength (when they gets angry) and whether the clones have emotions (thus becoming stronger).



They do……look at the scan I provided..




The Bloody Nine said:


> I have very little knowledge of the hulk so there are two things i wanna know
> 
> What does it take to cut him ?













> Who/what is the fastest person he has tagged (fairly) ?



inWWH, probably sentry. 








but really though, I can’t even recall hulk ever being a bullet timer. ( I may be missing an entrance though...) which most bleach characters are, easily at that.






C. Hook said:


> Aizen's illusions have a limit. Also, the Hulk got through Leader's illusions just fine.



That was a Mind trick. ( stated to be one.)

Oh and lol at aizen’s shikai having a limit.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed





> Zomari needs to see the Hulk for this to work.





Lol, with 50 eye’s on him and the ability to activate them all simultaneously plus flight. It really shouldn’t be a probable.




> If Zomari's close enough to be seen, then he's dead.



Wtf, zommari can use amor in a distants. Plus aizen can cover if needed.




> Clones didn't have emotion. They just imitated the abilities and customs (Yelling Bankai, for example).




Yes they did, check the scan I showed to sylar. 



> Plus, at the moment where Szael gets close enough to splatter the Hulk with his droplets, the Hulk kills Szayel.



Not if aizen covers.




BAD BD said:


> You are overrating the hulk, but no one in bleach has the power to kill him.



I wouldn’t say that…..there isn’t proof but....well.…..soi fon could potentially do it……but since theres no proof…. at the mean time, well just have to wait till this gaiden is over and final fight begins. (soi fon vs Halibel maybe?.....)




mailer-daemon said:


> I dunno..a well-crafted strategy might work.
> 
> Correction, will work.




[/QUOTE]Shinigamis can fly after all. How long was Hulk able to get out of the Leader's Illusion?? [/QUOTE]

Irrelevant, that illusion had different properties, it doesn’t matter what you can resist with you mind, when someone controls all your senses independently without effecting your mind.



> a 5-10 second illusion would create alot of open space for Syzael and Zomari to use their techniques.



No need, but yes.



> Some high tier shinigamis can be used as fodder as well. Im sure Hitsugaya can provide a 1-second distraction with his Bankai.



No need, but again, yes.




mailer-daemon said:


> Depends. IF Aizen's shikai and Zomari's Amor works perfectly,



They will.



> then the guy who can multiply one's wieght by 2 per slice should hit Hulk a million times making him so heavy he can't move - literally. And dont forget Syzael and Mayuri - people who can be dangerous given prep time.



Yeah this is true, lol, you could just put the smartest people in bleach side in hueco mundo for a month while hulks in the illusion for them to think of a way to finish him, if all else fails. ( somehow….)


----------



## Matariki (Jun 12, 2008)

Rukia solos


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Rukia solos



Troll harder. The minute she attempts to freeze him is the same instant she gets broke backed over his knee.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 12, 2008)

mailer-daemon said:


> Depends. IF Aizen's shikai and Zomari's Amor works perfectly, then the guy who can multiply one's wieght by 2 per slice should hit Hulk a million times making him so heavy he can't move - literally. And dont forget Syzael and Mayuri - people who can be dangerous given prep time.


So your big plan is to piss him off even more and make him even stronger? I'm gonna take a wild shot in the dark and say that the "millon times" thing in-regards to Kira is just an exaggeration because it'd take him a long ass time just to get even 10% of that(we're talking DAYS here if his arms don't fall off and Hulk just decides to remain perfectly still instead of busting out and murdering everyone involved). Syzael and Mayuri still don't have what it takes to take WWH down(Syzael's clones have never shown any useful emotion and he doesn't know that anger is what powers Hulk, so any clones he may create will die horribly).


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 12, 2008)

If Hulks shourlder armor weighed 1 lb, Kira would only have to hit it 30 times to make it weigh 268435 tons since the weight doubles after each strike.

Not saying he would get the opportunity to do it that many times, just that I like math.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 12, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> If Hulks shourlder armor weighed 1 lb, Kira would only have to hit it 30 times to make it weigh 268435 tons since the weight doubles after each strike.
> 
> Not saying he would get the opportunity to do it that many times, just that I like math.



Oh wow, Kira could be really devastating with the right partner.

And no, I'm not saying that bleachwerse stands a chance against Hulk, I just found this interesting


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 12, 2008)

Just so you can see the math, here is how much something would weigh if kira hit it. the first row is the number of hits Kira used and the second number is the weight in lbs. we'll use 1 lbs as a base.
0   1
1   2
2   4
3   8
4   16
5   32
6   64
7   128
8   256
9   512
10  1,024 
11  2,048
12  4,096
13  8,192
14  16,384
15  32,768
16  65,536
17  131,072
18  262,144
19  524,288
20  1,048,576
21  2,097,152
22  4,194,304
23  8,388,608
24  16,777,216
25  33,554,432
26  67,108,864
27  134,217,728
28  268,435,456
29  536,870,912
30  1,073,741,824

1 ton is 2000lbs, so 1,073,741,824lbs is 536,870.912 tons 
IF hulks arm weighed just 1 lb, it would only take 18 strikes to exceed his class 100 strength. but since Hulk's arm has to weigh at least 50 lbs, it would take 12 hits *at the most* just to get one arm heavy enough to class 100 strength limit. 18 hits would mean the hulk would have to be capable of lifting 6533tons with one hand to continue to fight with that arm.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Jun 12, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So your big plan is to piss him off even more and make him even stronger? I'm gonna take a wild shot in the dark and say that the "millon times" thing in-regards to Kira is just an exaggeration because it'd take him a long ass time just to get even 10% of that(we're talking DAYS here if his arms don't fall off and Hulk just decides to remain perfectly still instead of busting out and murdering everyone involved). Syzael and Mayuri still don't have what it takes to take WWH down(Syzael's clones have never shown any useful emotion and he doesn't know that anger is what powers Hulk, so any clones he may create will die horribly).



well..the plan actually hinges whether Amor or Illusion would work..
 the million is actually exaggeration but hit him about 100 times (considering kira can swing a sword once per second = 100 seconds) it could potentially kill the hulk (let us say the hulk is about 100 kilos = 100x2^100). Then imagine 200 slices


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Just so you can see the math, here is how much something would weigh if kira hit it. the first row is the number of hits Kira used and the second number is the weight in lbs. we'll use 1 lbs as a base.
> 0   1
> 1   2
> 2   4
> ...



You didn't think Class 100 meant 100 ton is their limit did you? Marvel uses class 100 to describe lifters that meet that mark and go significantly above above it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 12, 2008)

This is still going on? Someone lock this already. I've learned from Phenomenol that if someone keeps ignoring evidence and refuses to listen to reason no matter what, it's best to just leave it alone, since there is absolutely nothing that will convince them, and it's just a waste of time to try.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 12, 2008)

Kira wouldn't get one hit on the Hulk. He seems to be the least talented Vice Captain.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, which is sad considering that Captain, Hitsugaya, couldn't chance him down but Matsumoto could.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 12, 2008)

I was just stating that with the proper strategy, his ability could be very haxx against certain enemies. For example, if szayel cloned him and all his clones used their shikai on a target, that would be devastating.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 12, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I was just stating that with the proper strategy, his ability could be very haxx against certain enemies. For example, if szayel cloned him and all his clones used their shikai on a target, that would be devastating.



And Hulk lets them hit him and doesn't thunderclap them all to hell because... why?


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 12, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Yeah, which is sad considering that Captain, Hitsugaya, couldn't chance him down but Matsumoto could.



Hitsugaya is filler.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

Welp bleach universe wins.

They can stop time.  Then Orihime can revert him to bruce banner. Then he dies.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> Welp bleach universe wins.
> 
> They can stop time.



Since when?



> Then Orihime can revert him to bruce banner. Then he dies.



Except she's never shown her power in an offensive capability ever


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

Erm it doesnt have to be offensive. It reverts time on any object. She doesnt have to know his true form or anything. She could just revert and revert until he was nothing.

And as of the latest chapter.

No matter what was argued in this thread bleach wins now.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 13, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> Erm it doesnt have to be offensive. It reverts time on any object. She doesnt have to know his true form or anything. She could just revert and revert until he was nothing.
> 
> And as of the latest chapter.
> 
> No matter what was argued in this thread bleach wins now.



You can't hurt someone without being offensive. 

Also no limits fallacy. Also, why didn't she do it to Yammy then? You're just typing fanfiction. unless there is proof of her hurting someone with that power, she can't. End of story. Stop inventing powers.

Also, Hulk thunderclaps, Bleachverse ceases to be.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

She couldn't even affect a door with it....


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> You can't hurt someone without being offensive.
> 
> Also no limits fallacy. Also, why didn't she do it to Yammy then? You're just typing fanfiction. unless there is proof of her hurting someone with that power, she can't. End of story. Stop inventing powers.
> 
> Also, Hulk thunderclaps, Bleachverse ceases to be.




Who said she would hurt him? I said she would revert him to banner. which is completely within her power. And she didnt do it to yammy as he was still moving in time...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

What is that supposed to mean? She's never shown to be able to affect anyone with it against their will. She couldn't even reject a freaking door.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> What is that supposed to mean? She's never shown to be able to affect anyone with it against their will. She couldn't even reject a freaking door.



Against their  will? You cant have will when time is stopped. He won't have any idea whats going on.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

How is time stopped and why does Hulk not thunderclap Orihime to hell?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

Not to mention Hulk has punched through time


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 13, 2008)

I still want to know what will stop a blood-lusted WWH from thunderclapping the planet on the get-go


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

> How is time stopped and why does Hulk not thunderclap Orihime to hell?




Forbidden kidou, time is stopped.  Punching through time != moving while time is stopped.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> Forbidden kidou, time is stopped.  Punching through time != moving while time is stopped.



Which kidou stopped time?


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

> Which kidou stopped time?



the long named one


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> the long named one



I'm fairly certain Hulk can slam his hands together before this 'long named one' is said.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

> I'm fairly certain Hulk can slam his hands together before this 'long named one' is said.




Sure he can. Doesn't make a difference with all the spells and shunpo and anything else to block and evade shock waves. Once time stopped its good game. 

When has this thunderclap every killed someone? and with the shunpo range of people like genryuusai it wont be enough.

They shunpo away with Tessai and orihime. Time is stopped. She reverts him. They win.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> the long named one



Except there is no time-stopping Kidou in Bleach.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 13, 2008)

According to him, in the new chapter there is.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Except there is no time-stopping Kidou in Bleach.



Except there is.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2008)

I heard nothing about this in the Bleach Telegram section.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 13, 2008)

Quick question...didn't Hulk manage to thunderclap Silver Surfer a couple of times in the past?


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Urahara asks Aizen what he was doing and Aizen replies that he discovered the group of captains etc and came to help them.

Urahara asks why Aizen is lying and he replies that he doesn't see what the problem is with a vice captain trying to help his injured captain.

Urahara: "this is hollowification." He says he is the type of guy he suspected all along. Aizen's group splits up.

While the group is splitting Tessai uses Hadou 88, a destruction spell, "hiryuugekizokushintenraihou" to attack them but it is defended by bakudou 81 "dankuu".

Tessai is surprised that his technique could be stopped by Aizen who is only a vice captain.

Aizen's group is able to leave. Urahara and Tessai then try to help Hirako and the others but it's hard to do it at the scene.

Tessai asks Urahara if he knows a way to deal with this type of phenomenon after giving such a speech (TN: about hollowification I presume).

Urahara says he has a possible way of helping them though it's risky, he asks him to transport all of them to the 12th division.

He (Tessai) uses forbidden techniques (jikanteishi/kuukanteni) to transport themselves and the land to the 12th division.

Hollowification was one of the solutions Urahara discovered when researching how to strengthen the souls.

The boundary between shinigami and hollow will be destroyed within an instant with this process creating substance.

Therefore he will use the hougyoku to cure them. The end.




Rough translation from Bleachasylum.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

> Quick question...didn't Hulk manage to thunderclap Silver Surfer a couple of times in the past?




its just a whole bunch of wind and sound. what really gets to people is the sound waves. We don't even know if that would affect people made of spiritrons and even if there ears burst I mean ishida had his organs crushed and was still fine. not that any of this matters as time stopping seals the deal for the bleach universe.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2008)

There is no time stopping mentioned by any of the translators on Manga Helpers or Bleach Asylum.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 13, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> its just a whole bunch of wind and sound. what really gets to people is the sound waves. We don't even know if that would affect people made of spiritrons and even if there ears burst I mean ishida had his organs crushed and was still fine. not that any of this matters as time stopping seals the deal for the bleach universe.



Please no intangibility.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> There is no time stopping mentioned by any of the translators on Manga Helpers or Bleach Asylum.



learn2nihongo  "jikanteishi"


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

It killed Diablo, a logia - like smoke creature, and was simultaneously described as "putting the fiercest hurricanes in history to shame" - a hurricane has way more energy than any nuclear bomb


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL at making up powers for Bleach.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> LOL at making up powers for Bleach.



Like I said earlier, he's making it up. The translators would've made mention about anything involving time manipulation.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Like I said earlier, he's making it up. The translators would've made mention about anything involving time manipulation.



omfg I cant believe you went and got that trans and ignored the important parts.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Here's a revolutionary idea. Why not wait until the chapter itself is actually out?



From Manga Helpers, the poster is defiently making up his own context.

Chapter -98 - Bleach.

?Take them in this condition? How??

?I will use ?jikanteisei? (stops the time) and ?kuukantentei (moves the dimension).? Which the answer stunts Urahara because those are forbidden techniques. So Tessai asks Urahara to close to eyes and ears and ignore him for a while.

A scene cut to 12 Division HQ. Tessai uses kuukantentei to move several stuffs in the room so there is enough space for 8 captains and the vice captains.

Nothing involving time stopping.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't even see the scan you posted, but you do realize that Hulk was holding back and deliberately avoiding killing anyone throughout the entire WWH storyline, don't you?


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah a move called stop the time has nothing to do with stopping time.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> yeah a move called stop the time has nothing to do with stopping time.



Just like Ichigo's zanpakuto "zangetsu" (moon cutter) really cuts the moon, right?


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> yeah a move called stop the time has nothing to do with stopping time.



He never stopped time, the only thing mysterious about his Kidou is its relation to Mayuri's and Urahara's used to transport Kakakura Town.

So no.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 13, 2008)

I still would like to inquire as to did Hulk actually manage to Thunderclap the Silver Surfer in the past.

Because if yes then it doesn't matter how fast a shunpoo they're using, they're still gonna get hit. And last time I checked, Lightspeed >>>>> shunpoo.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

Testrun said:


> I still would like to inquire as to did Hulk actually manage to Thunderclap the Silver Surfer in the past.
> 
> Because if yes then it doesn't matter how fast a shunpoo they're using, they're still gonna get hit. And last time I checked, Lightspeed >>>>> shunpoo.



even if he did that it would have to have been a case of c.i.s.  no way the sound waves are traveling faster than light.




> He never stopped time, the only thing mysterious about his Kidou is its relation to Mayuri's and Urahara's used to transport Kakakura Town.



Yes he stopped the time so that the infection didnt wouldn't spread and then dimension hopped to get them all there. The only reason we didnt see it was because he asked urahara to close his eyes and ears.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> Erm it doesnt have to be offensive. It reverts time on any object. She doesnt have to know his true form or anything. She could just revert and revert until he was nothing.
> 
> And as of the latest chapter.
> 
> No matter what was argued in this thread bleach wins now.



whats stopping the hulk from shmashing her little shield wrapped around  

and besides that takes time to turn back time


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2008)

Hulk beat spiderman, who outmaneuvered the X-men who bested Magneto who reacts at speed of light 
Therefore Hulk faster than light, amirite?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 13, 2008)

Damn Mike you still in this?!  I thought that you said there was no reason to continue? I step out a few minutes and you come back?!  Damn man, give it up, your finished. I beat you, it is over, good bye, see you later, have a nice time, don?t come back, areverderchi, peace, see ya, wouldn?t wanna be ya,? YOU- WON?T- BE -BAK?, Don't Let the Door Hit You on the Way Out!


*IT ? IS - OVER!!!!!*


Now!!, Bleach wins by the following means. ( if cloning and the others don't work.....somehow......)

here


using that device ^^ for all the bleach characters that actually can make a difference here, i.e aizen, zommari, soi fon, szayal, stark. Also the people that can use prep good??and possibly the top other 3 ( including ulquiorra.) espadas, if they have any haxes, now, since pretty much all of hulks attacks are effectively nullified, useless, it gonna do shit, ?WTF is that all you got??, ?oh did you do something to me??. bleach side can?t be touched, all they have to do is have a stark clone teleport WWH into a blackhole or somewhere really far away in which he won?t be able to get out for a time, than have the best prepsters think of a way to stop him?..it shouldn?t take to long, plus even if they can?t think of anything ( which is doubtful.) they still win because hulk can?t come back to hurt them?.A win by default??or they could have szayal get inside hulk and control him from the inside. (here
here )

?

Either ways, bleach takes this??baby.


p.s, someone stated again that they don?t think that the clones could copy emotion and I already proved the clones due indeed copy emotion/ character of the person.


----------



## Clearmoon (Jun 13, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Damn Mike you still in this?!  I thought that you said there was no reason to continue? I step out a few minutes and you come back?!  Damn man, give it up, your finished. I beat you, it is over, good bye, see you later, have a nice time, don?t come back, areverderchi, peace, see ya, wouldn?t wanna be ya,? YOU- WON?T- BE -BAK?, Don't Let the Door Hit You on the Way Out!
> 
> 
> *IT ? IS - OVER!!!!!*
> ...



Loving the no-limits fallacies there.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Damn Mike you still in this?!  I thought that you said there was no reason to continue? I step out a few minutes and you come back?!  Damn man, give it up, your finished. I beat you, it is over, good bye, see you later, have a nice time, don?t come back, areverderchi, peace, see ya, wouldn?t wanna be ya,? YOU- WON?T- BE -BAK?, Don't Let the Door Hit You on the Way Out!
> 
> 
> *IT ? IS - OVER!!!!!*
> ...



Epic LULZ. The hypocracy in this post is too great.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the evidence that Syzael's clones utilize or shown emotions. Or the fact that people smarter then him have tryed to clone the Hulk only to have failed badily.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 13, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I'm still waiting for the evidence that Syzael's clones utilize or shown emotions. Or the fact that people smarter then him have tryed to clone the Hulk only to have failed badily.



didn't you see the scan I showed sylar? reread like 3 - 5 pages back. I don't feel like getting the scan again. ( really don't know how you missed it.)


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 13, 2008)

Those closes were retarded. They just let the ceiling collapse on them.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> didn't you see the scan I showed sylar? reread like 3 - 5 pages back. I don't feel like getting the scan again. ( really don't know how you missed it.)



Link removed
Link removed

Syzael's clones are weak and like Renji said, just bad intimidations of the real thing. Despite having several hours of prep and the time to make several clones of Renji and Uyruu, they copied him and performed Bankai.

They aren't even as durable as the real things. And they certainly never showed a single case of emotion.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 13, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> They aren't even as durable as the real things. And they certainly never showed a single case of emotion.



The first part is true.

But the clones did show emotion.The dondo clones were mad that they dodged his attack.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 13, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Sleepyfan 404-17
> Sleepyfan 404-17
> 
> Syzael's clones are weak and like Renji said, just bad intimidations of the real thing. Despite having several hours of prep and the time to make several clones of Renji and Uyruu, they copied him and performed Bankai.
> ...




for the love of,  are you that lazy?

Sleepyfan 404-17

very well then, here is the scan…..again.^^^



and wtf, prep time? Do you read bleach? Please give me the scan where it said he needed prep time now!!, I on the other hand have the scan of him doing it instantly right after he released, and  Also the copies where not weak, they had the same durability and power. None of the copies died or even got hurt by the building collapsing, jeez man, read bleach or atleast pay attention, your doing the same dumb things mike was doing.



BAD BD said:


> The first part is true.



no, its not.



> But the clones did show emotion.The dondo clones were mad that they dodged his attack.




thank you, at least you payed attention to the scan I brought earlier.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh and this is something else I wanted to add.

Hashirama began sharing [the bijuus] as a sign of treaties, first with the five great lands, then with other lands.
Hashirama began sharing [the bijuus] as a sign of treaties, first with the five great lands, then with other lands.


the only reason they where taken out is because szayal felt like it, not that they were hurt.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 13, 2008)

You are right about that too, but they still are stupid.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry for coming to this so late but bear with me. If adamantiam can cut the Hulk what the hell is to stop all these faster Bleach characters dicing him to pieces ?

Even if he regenerates im sure they will find a way to really kill him the fourth time round or something.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 13, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> You are right about that too, but they still are stupid.



some......yeah, but in there defense, being silent doesn't equal being stupid.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 13, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Sorry for coming to this so late but bear with me. *If adamantiam can cut the Hulk what the hell is to stop all these faster Bleach characters dicing him to pieces ?*
> 
> Even if he regenerates im sure they will find a way to really kill him the fourth time round or something.


Methinks you got it a bit mixed up with that comparison. Adamantium is a metal, not a person.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 13, 2008)

What is the limit on the characters that can cut him?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 13, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Methinks you got it a bit mixed up with that comparison. Adamantium is a metal, not a person.



Thats what i mean- its just an indestructible metal that happens to be sharp. Yet zampakto specialize in being sharp and the only thing that has broken through a Zampakto so far are other zampakto's by characters who weren't able to focus their reitsu properly. We've seen them cut through houses,tower blocks and even making canyons in the earth with absolutely no trouble. I see no reason why they can't cut the hulk.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Thats what i mean- its just an indestructible metal that happens to be sharp. Yet zampakto specialize in being sharp and the only thing that has broken through a Zampakto so far are other zampakto's by characters who weren't able to focus their reitsu properly. We've seen them cut through houses,tower blocks and even making canyons in the earth with absolutely no trouble. I see no reason why they can't cut the hulk.



Adamantium is nigh-indestructable. Zanpaktos are not.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Adamantium is nigh-indestructable. Zanpaktos are not.



Can Adamantium be broken by other Adamantium?


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 13, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Damn Mike you still in this?!  I thought that you said there was no reason to continue? I step out a few minutes and you come back?!  Damn man, give it up, your finished. I beat you, it is over, good bye, see you later, have a nice time, don?t come back, areverderchi, peace, see ya, wouldn?t wanna be ya,? YOU- WON?T- BE -BAK?, Don't Let the Door Hit You on the Way Out!
> 
> 
> *IT ? IS - OVER!!!!!*
> ...



Prove that the wearer of that device can attack and prove that Stark teleports.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Adamantium is nigh-indestructable. Zanpaktos are not.



I can't imagine that the Hulks skin will be able to break it- we've seen high level zampakto rearrange the landscape with a swing. 

To be honest with you i don't think any of the other hax (aizen soazel so on) will work on the Hulk because it all fits under the catergory of magic and Hul has a really high tolerance for magic and telepathy.

But i do think the high tiers of Bleachverse are much faster than him and that they can cut him to pieces.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 13, 2008)

Bleachverse high-tiers have never gone against an opponent as durable as WWH is, so I seriously doubt they'd come close to cutting him to pieces.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 13, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Bleachverse high-tiers have never gone against an opponent as durable as WWH is, so I seriously doubt they'd come close to cutting him to pieces.



Well apart from being smashed into the floor so hard that you dusting up concrete we have nothing to judge them with as the best durability feat in Bleach is when other characters how tanked zanpakto's.


----------



## Tash (Jun 13, 2008)

Have you ever even seen Hulk fight? If so you certainly wouldn't use a strength example like breaking concrete (lol) to justify them cutting Hulk.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 13, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Have you ever even seen Hulk fight? If so you certainly wouldn't use a strength example like breaking concrete (lol) to justify them cutting Hulk.



Like i said at the start i am no expert on the Hulk. When i asked on the quick question thread though about what it would take to cut the hulk the answer i got was an Adamantiam blade wielded by a Class 50.

The high tiers in bleach are well over class fifty. Please don't make me have to contest this point with you; there is a thread about it and i know you have seen it.

As for the other thing -  the only thing we have seen capable of cutting zampakto are other zanpakto. Even though in one case they have broken on a captain. These zampakto have been shown to cut through tower blocks easily. Thats why i think with people like Yamma and kenpachi and so forth cutting the Hulk shouldnt be too much of a bother. 

As it is even Adamantiam isn't the end all and be all of metal -captain America's shield if wielded by a strong enough person can cut through.


----------



## Tash (Jun 13, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Like i said at the start i am no expert on the Hulk. When i asked on the quick question thread though about what it would take to cut the hulk the answer i got was an Adamantiam blade wielded by a Class 50.


Do you know what Adamantium can do? You do realize it has taken blows from literal GODs unphased?



> The high tiers in bleach are well over class fifty. Please don't make me have to contest this point with you; there is a thread about it and i know you have seen it.


200 kilograms is not 50 tons. If you don't want to argue the point don't bring it up. 



> As for the other thing -  the only thing we have seen capable of cutting zampakto are other zanpakto. Even though in one case they have broken on a captain. These zampakto have been shown to cut through tower blocks easily. Thats why i think with people like Yamma and kenpachi and so forth cutting the Hulk shouldnt be too much of a bother.


Busting buildings, is a lot better than breaking concrete, but I'm still going to have to laugh at you for bringing that up like it's impressive.



> As it is even Adamantiam isn't the end all and be all of metal -captain America's shield if wielded by a strong enough person can cut through.


Guess what his shield is made of?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 13, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Do you know what Adamantium can do? You do realize it has taken blows from literal GODs unphased?
> 
> 200 kilograms is not 50 tons. If you don't want to argue the point don't bring it up.
> 
> ...



Yeah ok i concede; they probably can't cut the Hulk and the Bleachverse losses.
Still im pretty sure that CA's shield is made up of some mysterious compound thats even harder than Adamantiam.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 13, 2008)

Wasn't it a vibranium/adamantium compound?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 13, 2008)

Vibranium-steel alloy.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 13, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Yeah ok i concede; they probably can't cut the Hulk and the Bleachverse losses.
> Still im pretty sure that CA's shield is made up of some mysterious compound thats even harder than Adamantiam.



I don't think it's harder, it just dissolves other metals I think.


----------



## earthshine (Jun 13, 2008)

what is hulk's answer to syzel cloning him?


----------



## Takuza (Jun 13, 2008)

It took me hours to read this thread. Most points have been debated into a stalemate except the issue of cloning and Aizen's shikai. If the Bleach verse could get even a few minutes of prep time ( and they could always just go to soul society ) then they could come up with an effective plan to Have the Hulk cloned ( assuming the Hulk *could* be cloned, and this point hasn't been debated all that much, and I don't recall any evidence being posted suggesting that he couldn't be ). Furthermore, Bleach people could hit the Hulk. People much slower and overall weaker than many bleach characters were able to hit WWH. Would they hurt him? Almost assuredly not, but the possibilty of physical contact opens up some more options for the Bleach Verse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 14, 2008)

The idea is that there's no proof they can clone him - it took the government years and many unsuccessful tries before they made the Gamma Corps, and even so they were still weaker than the real Hulk and lost to him. Besides, the ability isn't actually cloning, it's just some weird copy technique - it doesn't involve actually taking DNA from him and growing it into a clone. So there's no proof Hulk could be copied that way.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 14, 2008)

tanukibeast said:


> Prove that the wearer of that device can attack



why do I have to? why wouldn’t they be able to?  has it been stated somewhere? Shouldn’t inoue being able to use her powers to heal ichigo be a clear showing that it doesn't retrain the user in any way?




> and prove that Stark teleports.




everybody isolated him
everybody isolated him
Link removed


“buckle your safety belts”


That should be a very clear and obvious representation that he was going to transport her threw teleportation, I would also like to note that las noches is quite large ( practically a palace….a big one..) going around  it even with great speed should have taken time, but stark went to his destination instantly.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 14, 2008)

aizen solos.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 14, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> aizen solos.



I know I'm going to regret asking this, but how?


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 14, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> aizen solos.



How? In case you haven't noticed, this thread has been going on for a billion pages. You think this argument hasn't already been trounced?

Oh wait, I just saw your username. Never mind.

Edit: Dammit, don't put so many spoiler boxes in you sig! It hurts curious eyes!


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 14, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> How? In case you haven't noticed, this thread has been going on for a billion pages. You think this argument hasn't already been trounced?
> 
> Oh wait, I just saw your username. Never mind.
> 
> Edit: Dammit, don't put so many spoiler boxes in you sig! It hurts curious eyes!



1, it was a joke . 2, bleach side takes this for reason already stated. 3, you don't wanna start with me. 4, you *really *don't wanna start with me.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jun 14, 2008)

You're back? I thought you had gotten Permabanned.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 14, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> You're back? I thought you had gotten Permabanned.



naw, I never got banned.....just had things to do....


----------



## Sylar (Jun 14, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> 1, it was a joke . 2, bleach side takes this for reason already stated. 3, you don't wanna start with me. 4, you *really *don't wanna start with me.



1. It wasn't funny.
2. No it doesn't.
3. LULZ at you.
4. Epic LULZ at you.


----------



## Fang (Jun 14, 2008)

No one in Bleach has displayed class 50 strength. Not Grimmjow, not Kenpachi, not Ichigo, not Noitora.

So where this comes from amazes me greatly. Especially considering the best feat of lifting strength in Bleach is Jironbou holding up a fifteen to eighteen gate at the start of the Soul Society Arc.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 14, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> No one in Bleach has displayed class 50 strength. Not Grimmjow, not Kenpachi, not Ichigo, not Noitora.
> 
> So where this comes from amazes. Especially considering the best feat of lifting strength in Bleach is Jironbou holding up a fifteen to eighteen gate at the start of the Soul Society Arc.



strength doesn't matter here, hulks not gonna touch bleach side cause of what tony said, the device ulquiorra gave to orhime should shield them from any and all attacks hulks got.


----------



## Takuza (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a point I thought of in response to Endless Mike's aagruement in regards to WWH feats. It's true that WHH is literally the same Hulk as that of in the silver age, and as such all his feats remain. However, The same could be applied to Goku in DBGT. If I recall correctly, SSJ4 Goku is usually considered weaker than SSJ3 Goku despite being a direct continuation of the character, because he didn't show himself to be as strong as/showed himself to be weaker than the Goku of the past. I'm not necessarily saying that silver aged feats shouldn't be applied, but if we are to conclude that they should be, this should brought up in DBZ threads (and maybe it has been, I haven't posted here in months/years ).


----------



## Tash (Jun 14, 2008)

DBGT isn't canon so it all falls apart from there really. And SSJ4 Goku is considered weak because he had to time out every five seconds, powerwise he was stated to have the strongest ki IIRC so, yea.


----------



## Takuza (Jun 14, 2008)

^ Oh, alrighty then.


----------



## Fang (Jun 14, 2008)

WWH has tagged the Silver Surfer. Silver Surfer > Faster then Light (C) > hypersonic > Bleach character.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> WWH has tagged the Silver Surfer. Silver Surfer > Faster then Light (C) > hypersonic > Bleach character.



are you serious? are you trying to imply that WWH has FTL reaction? cause than that makes *ALOT*, and I mean a whole hell out of alot of slow as people beyond FTL. since they have tagged hulk ( who by you, is FTL reactor  ). 


If what I say is true than……

are you insane?! You can’t be serious with that post, just stop, you lose. end of the thread.



C. Hook said:


> How? In case you haven't noticed, this thread has been going on for a billion pages. You think this argument hasn't already been trounced?



Actually, it really hasn't been, aizen shikai will still work, how he will get it to kill hulk is another matter however……..




Sōsuke Aizen said:


> says you almighty wank lord - sama.



hah, lol, nice....I may sig that later…


----------



## Fang (Jun 14, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> strength doesn't matter here, hulks not gonna touch bleach side cause of what tony said, the device ulquiorra gave to orhime should shield them from any and all attacks hulks got.



Appealing to Authority.



TonyG416 said:


> are you serious? are you trying to imply that WWH has FTL reaction? cause than that makes *ALOT*, and I mean a whole hell out of alot of slow as people beyond FTL. since they tagged have hulk ( who by you, is FTL reactor  ).



Having FTL reflexes doesn't make one FTL. Try again.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Having FTL reflexes doesn't make one FTL. Try again.



I never said that, where are you getting that from? I said that if one has FTL reaction and is able to get hit by someone else, than that person must be beyond FTL in order to be able hit them. That’s the only way to hit someone with FTL reaction, hitting them with something even  faster than that.


ps. due you *really *think hulk has FTL reaction? ( can't wait for this answer.)


----------



## Sylar (Jun 14, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> I never said that, where are you getting that from? I said that if one has FTL reaction and is able to get hit by someone else, than that person must be beyond FTL in order to be able hit them. That?s the only way to hit someone with FTL reaction, hitting them with something even  faster than that.
> 
> 
> ps. due you *really *think hulk has FTL reaction? ( can't wait for this answer.)



You're completely ignoring the fact that WWH was holding back considerably during his attack NYC aren't you?


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 14, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> strength doesn't matter here, hulks not gonna touch bleach side cause of what tony said, the device ulquiorra gave to orhime should shield them from any and all attacks hulks got.



In Soviet Russia, Hulk can't touch Bleach. 



TonyG416 said:


> I never said that, where are you getting that from? I said that if one has FTL reaction and is able to get hit by someone else, than that person must be beyond FTL in order to be able hit them. That’s the only way to hit someone with FTL reaction, hitting them with something even  faster than that.
> 
> 
> ps. due you *really *think hulk has FTL reaction? ( can't wait for this answer.)



Ever heard of jobbing?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You're completely ignoring the fact that WWH was holding back considerably during his attack NYC aren't you?



what does my post above have to do with that? if he was FTL he should have been at least able to dodge most of all there attacks, holding back or not.  oh and hulk dodge plenty of times when he could so don't that crap.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 14, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> In Soviet Russia, Hulk can't touch Hulk.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ever heard of jobbing?*



which is exactly why hulk can even get close to silver surfer


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 14, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Edit: Dammit, don't put so many spoiler boxes in you sig! It hurts curious eyes!



only the determined ones get to see the gold.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 14, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> which is exactly why hulk can even get close to silver surfer



You don't get it. It is impossible that Captain America can touch the Hulk. It's not impossible that Hulk can tag Surfer.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jun 14, 2008)

I would like to point out that Hulk tagging Silver Surfer doesn't necessarily mean he has FTL reflexes, SS has a very long history of jobbing. Consider some other characters with clearly no FTL reflexes who have tagged him:
Black Panther
All the members of the Fantastic 4
and many many more.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jun 14, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> You don't get it. It is impossible that Captain America can touch the Hulk. It's not impossible that Hulk can tag Surfer.



The thing is WWH is quite literally the embodiment of induced jobbing, so by choosing this version, nothing can beat him, it's almost the same as placing The Doctor in a battle and giving him prep time. I mean for goodness sake Dr. Strange was combined with a universe buster and still got smacked down.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 14, 2008)

Hulk tags fast people all the fucking time, really you're grasping at straws.


----------



## Tash (Jun 14, 2008)

Surfer said the only reason Panther didn't die that moment was because he wasn't a murderer. So, bad example.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jun 14, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Surfer said the only reason Panther didn't die that moment was because he wasn't a murderer. So, bad example.



Personally I'd have to say that Panther managing to temporarily get an arm lock on Silver Surfer is about the same level of PIS as the Hulk beating a universe buster.


Also it should be noted I'm in no way arguing Bleach can win, I'm just saying I really don't think WWH has FTL reflexes. One of the elements of PIS involved in those battles was that his opponents didn't really use their speed effectively.


----------



## Tash (Jun 14, 2008)

It would be PIS if Silver Surfer wasn't half assing it. There's a difference between armbarring Silver Surfer, and Armbarring silver surfer when he's not retaliating.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jun 14, 2008)

Swajio said:


> It would be PIS if Silver Surfer wasn't half assing it. There's a difference between armbarring Silver Surfer, and Armbarring silver surfer when he's not retaliating.



We must have extremely different definitions of PIS then, because IMO anytime a peak human character is able to do anything serious to an upper level herald, something is seriously wrong.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 14, 2008)

Swajio, it was jobbing times ten.....

Aku Shinigami, it's not stupidity. He didn't want to son him that's why he didn't. e didn't even chose to fight. No PIS.


----------



## Tash (Jun 14, 2008)

Aokiji beat me to it.


----------



## -18 (Jun 15, 2008)

Bleachverse wins


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2008)

Exactly how does the Bleachverse win? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm questioning the use of Kyoka Suigetsu against a guy who when sufficiently angered, can probably destroy the whole of Seireitei by walking.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 15, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Exactly how does the Bleachverse win? Inquiring minds want to know!



I already gave 1. (there are actually more.....but we need more camera time for those.....) check like 1 - 3 maybe 4 pages back.



skiboydoggy said:


> I'm questioning the use of Kyoka Suigetsu against a guy who when sufficiently angered, can probably destroy the whole of Seireitei by walking.



No, that has already been addressed. plus most bleach side can fly anyways. ( I better not hear thunderclap!!!)


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 15, 2008)

Thunderclap > Hurricane > Nuclear Bomb. I see not why Thunderclap is an irrelevant detail.

And it has already been proven that sufficient familiarity and/or suspicion can weaken Kyoka Suigetsu's effect. Basically if Aizen changes the landscape, Bruce Banner, easily one of the most intelligent people in Marvelverse, is much more familiar with it than Aizen, and thus weakens the illusion.

And while we're at it, it takes adamantium and/or a Class 50 to hurt Hulk. Matsumoto has trouble lifting her blade at 200lbs. Who's hurting who again?


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 15, 2008)

> Thunderclap > Hurricane > Nuclear Bomb. I see not why Thunderclap is an irrelevant detail.


Nuclear bomb > Hurricane > Thunderclap really.

the energy in a hurricane in its totality may be more than a nuclear bomb but in no way is it the same in power and raw destruction. Hurricanes lose power exponenitally during land fall and not to mention that whole page describing hulk's thunderclap was a hyperbole if I seen it.

Almost all thunderclaps result in hulk clapping and people flying backwards. No atomization, no deaths. 

Has to be the most overrated move currently in the obd.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 15, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Thunderclap > Hurricane > Nuclear Bomb. I see not why Thunderclap is an irrelevant detail.



scans, for the 80th millionth time, give me the nuke leveled scan or the one I provided is the best you guys have, which, again, is a joke.



> And it has already been proven that sufficient familiarity and/or suspicion can weaken Kyoka Suigetsu's effect. Basically if Aizen changes the landscape, Bruce Banner, easily one of the most intelligent people in Marvelverse, is much more familiar with it than Aizen, and thus weakens the illusion.



That doesn’t mean you get out of it, even if you notice.



> And while we're at it, it takes adamantium and/or a Class 50 to hurt Hulk. Matsumoto has trouble lifting her blade at 200lbs. Who's hurting who again?



is matsumoto the most physically strongest being in bleach? no. bringing that up is is stupid, reread 2 - 3 pages back, I have already countered this.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 15, 2008)

But the required energy for the dissipation of a hurricane, especially one stated to be the strongest in history, is exponentially higher than that of a nuclear bomb. When you talk about overwhelming another attack, it comes down more to total energy rather than destructive capability. Therefore, the Thunderclap exhibited by the Hulk against the zomgwtf-hurricane, is easily beyond nuclear bomb level.

And seriously, the ENTIRE WWH arc had Hulk not wanting to kill people, just to beat them up. He still ended up almost wrecking a continent by walking.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 15, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> And it has already been proven that sufficient familiarity and/or suspicion can weaken Kyoka Suigetsu's effect.



yeah....to bad hulk has none here, and even if he realizes he is in one, that won't be enough to actually break out of it.



> Basically if Aizen changes the landscape, Bruce Banner, easily one of the most intelligent people in Marvelverse, is much more familiar with it than Aizen, and thus weakens the illusion.



no, familiarity only helps with people, landscapes on the other hand aizen has no problems with, everything remains the same, hulk won't notice. kyoka suigetsu can't copy other peoples behavior/ character ( unless aizen is aware of it….) but it can create images of whatever aizen wants completely, and totally. That includes landscape.



> And while we're at it, it takes adamantium and/or a Class 50 to hurt Hulk. Matsumoto has trouble lifting her blade at 200lbs. Who's hurting who again?



read the whole thread, things like this have already been countered by my main man T, mods, close this shit. bleach wins.......easy.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> yeah....to bad hulk has none here, and even if he realizes he is in one, that won't be enough to actually break out of it.
> 
> *Yes, but once he realises it's a cheap trick, CHEAP TRICK NO WORK ON HULK! Seriously, he would just amp up the anger and destroy everything by walking.*
> 
> ...



I see no mention of any attack being able to effectively damage the Hulk. The fact is, you need adamantium or Class 50 strength to wound him, and no Bleach character even vaguely approaches that. Matsumoto is already no slouch, being a Vice-Captain and all. Even if we assume that Aizen is 500x stronger than Matsumoto, it's still not 500 tons worth of benchpressing.

And Zanpakutohs are not adamantium nor vibranium-steel alloys.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Hate was right, this thread is funny. 

Seriously I think everyone intelligent can agree that Bleachverse gets eradicated so now the only reason this is open is to see the great LULZ that come from the Bleachverse supporters.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 15, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Yes, but once he realises it's a cheap trick, CHEAP TRICK NO WORK ON HULK! Seriously, he would just amp up the anger and destroy everything by walking.



They will be up in the sky?.plus shikai still won?t be broken.



> Because it's going to be possible to kill the Hulk through the landscape, amirite?



Hey man, I am not the one that brought  it up, you stated something incorrect and I was correcting you. I didn?t say they would win by that.


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> They will be up in the sky?.plus shikai still won?t be broken.



No limits fallacy argument again. Burden of broof is on you to prove that the Hulk can't break out of it.

He's resisted and broken through illusions, hypnosis and psyhic attacks in the past.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> They will be up in the sky?.plus shikai still won?t be broken.



Thunderclap. Thunderclap! THUNDERCLAP HOOO!!!! **



> Hey man, I am not the one that brought  it up, you stated something incorrect and I was correcting you. I didn?t say they would win by that.



Hulk has beings FAR superior to Aizen put him illusions and has subsequently broken out.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Hulk has beings FAR superior to Aizen put him illusions and has subsequently broken out.



The Hulk would have to know he is in an illusion to break it. Aizen could potentially make it subtle like all of the illusions he has used so far.

I am not saying Bleach will win, but Aizen's illusions could disorient him.


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> The Hulk would have to know he is in an illusion to break it. Aizen could potentially make it subtle like all of the illusions he has used so far.
> 
> I am not saying Bleach will win, but Aizen's illusions could disorient him.



Not even that. For one, his Shikai utlitizes hypnosis, not illusions. Its ability is to make someone think about something that isn't there. Or like make them hynotized into see a horse, that is really a cat.

And that just isn't happening to the Big Green.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 15, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> I see no mention of any attack being able to effectively damage the Hulk. The fact is, you need adamantium or Class 50 strength to wound him, and no Bleach character even vaguely approaches that. Matsumoto is already no slouch, being a Vice-Captain and all. Even if we assume that Aizen is 500x stronger than Matsumoto, it's still not 500 tons worth of benchpressing.
> 
> And Zanpakutohs are not adamantium nor vibranium-steel alloys.




man, people sure are lazy now a days. it really isn't all that hard to reread three some pages back.


Here is my quote.



> Damn Mike you still in this?!  I thought that you said there was no reason to continue? I step out a few minutes and you come back?!  Damn man, give it up, your finished. I beat you, it is over, good bye, see you later, have a nice time, don’t come back, areverderchi, peace, see ya, wouldn’t wanna be ya,“ YOU- WON’T- BE -BAK”, Don't Let the Door Hit You on the Way Out!
> 
> 
> *IT – IS - OVER!!!!!*
> ...








Mirai Gohan said:


> No limits fallacy argument again. Burden of broof is on you to prove that the Hulk can't break out of it.
> 
> He's resisted and broken through illusions, hypnosis and psyhic attacks in the past.




Mirai Gohan not this shit again, this topic has already been countered, reread the pages. ( this time I am not going to go get it, if your to lazy than thats your probable.) and @ aizen you don’t need to prove anything, we have already went threw this, he is just repeating the same things ( this is like the third time.) because he’s got nothing left.


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Mirai Gohan not this shit again, this topic has already been countered, reread the pages. ( this time I am not going to go get it, if your to lazy than thats your probable.) and @ aizen you don?t need to prove anything, we have already went threw this, he is just repeating the same things ( this is like the third time.) because he?s got nothing left.



Third time you've tried to use the Poisoning of the Well fallacy. 

Try harder.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 15, 2008)

> Now!!, Bleach wins by the following means. ( if cloning and the others don't work.....somehow......)
> 
> I must dye him in my colors.
> 
> ...



That method involves being eaten, no? Only Ultimate Hulk eats people. Truth is, doing that is only probably going to get Szayel screwed over by the multiple personalities inside Hulk.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 15, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Third time you've tried to use the Poisoning of the Well fallacy.
> 
> Try harder.



Lol, fucking lol. This is why people really should just reread the thread, I will not repeat myself, oh and I am not referring to poisoning. ( which is only anime filler, like the trillionth time I have said this.) 



skiboydoggy said:


> Because Hulk has never hurt the immaterial before, amirite?



Mind giving me the scan? oh and don’t bring up strange either, he wasn’t trying to stay intangible, plus the method I am saying makes WWH unable to hurt them even if I gave you the nuke thunderclap. it will just pass threw, also they can just stay up in the air to make it more difficult for WWH to attack.



> Pray tell us what can keep the Hulk down. .



Many of things, I don’t ever recall hulk surviving getting his brain ripped out of his head, and that can be done by the intangibility that will be granted.




> ]That method involves being eaten, no? .



Or phasing inside of WWH.




> Only Ultimate Hulk eats people. Truth is, doing that is only probably going to get Szayel screwed over by the multiple personalities inside Hulk.



No, that move takes control of the nerves and the entire body, it is not a spiritual entering the mind move or something like that.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Third time you've tried to use the Poisoning of the Well fallacy.
> 
> Try harder.





TonyG416 said:


> Lol, fucking lol. This is why people really should just reread the thread, I will not repeat myself, *oh and I am not referring to poisoning. ( which is only anime filler, like the trillionth time I have said this.) *



 

This should definitely stay open it's an endless supply of lulz.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 15, 2008)

the real lulz are the misuse of the fallacies throughout this thread. -_-;

This should be locked and reopened in 50 or so chapters.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, this thread should remain open.

Also, I want to see all available scans of Hulk's thunderclaps, please.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 15, 2008)

Haterade said:


> As far as I'm concerned, this thread should remain open.
> 
> Also, I want to see all available scans of Hulk's thunderclaps, please.



That would be like, thousands of scans


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2008)

low end thunderclap - fucking shit 
high end thunderclap - destroys dimensions


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 15, 2008)

Haterade said:


> As far as I'm concerned, this thread should remain open.
> 
> Also, I want to see all available scans of Hulk's thunderclaps, please.






the most overblown move ever.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 15, 2008)

Because it's not like it's taken down characters way beyond anything in Bleach easily, right?


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 15, 2008)

People in bleach are faster and won't stand there being amazed at his him clapping. And pfft like I said earlier this is hulk vs at least 100,000 hollows, shinigami's regular humans etc.

One thunderclap wont even take out 2% of the people even if it was lethal.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> the most overblown move ever.



thats not all of them


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 15, 2008)

Faster than Namor, Sentry, Quicksilver, Human Torch, Ms. Marvel, Captain Marvel, etc.?

Yeah, I don't think so. There's nothing they could do to Hulk, and everything he could do to them.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> thats not all of them




its the most consistent use of them. Hell most of those are better than the ones the current WWH has used.



> Faster than Namor, Sentry, Quicksilver, Human Torch, Ms. Marvel, Captain Marvel, etc.?
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.


Yes with shunpo most of them can escape faster than basically all those characters except maybe quicksilver. Some of there movement speeds are higher but shunpo is cheap form of teleportation.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 15, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> its the most consistent use of them. Hell most of those are better than the ones the current WWH has used.



Because it's not like he was deliberately holding back or anything, right?



Miyata Prime said:


> Yes with shunpo most of them can escape faster than basically all those characters except maybe quicksilver. Some of there movement speeds are higher but shunpo is cheap form of teleportation.



LOL. Just LOL, that's all this deserves.

Everyone one of those characters can reach escape velocity easily.

Sentry and Captain Marvel are faster than light.

Shyunpo is just your generic "high speed movement" with no quantification other than the fact that it looks blurry. Hulk would have no trouble hitting them at all.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> Yes with shunpo most of them can escape faster than basically all those characters except maybe quicksilver. Some of there movement speeds are higher but shunpo is cheap form of teleportation.



  :rofl


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 15, 2008)

> Because it's not like he was deliberately holding back or anything, right?



hulk holding back is just basically a retcon now. None of those writers wrote those thunderclaps with the effect of "ke ke ke it will all make sense 10 years from now during wwh"



> Everyone one of those characters can reach escape velocity easily.
> 
> Sentry and Captain Marvel are faster than light.
> 
> Shyunpo is just your generic "high speed movement" with no quantification other than the fact that it looks blurry. Hulk would have no trouble hitting them at all.



light >>> sound which is all those thunderclaps are. Its c.i.s. or they cant actually do it. Either way escaping a thunderclap is simple.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2008)

so shunpo is above speed of sound i didnt know


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon, debate or GTFO.

Next random spam post = 2 strikes.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> so shunpo is above speed of sound i didnt know




not consistently but yamamato, shunsui and ukitake have covered enough distance with there shunpo to get out of range of the thunderclap shockwave fast enough to get the 3 ppl with the best abilities for beating the hulk.

Kira, orhime and tessai. Although dankuu should be able to block that shock wave as well.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> not consistently but yamamato, shunsui and ukitake have covered enough distance with there shunpo to get out of range of the thunderclap shockwave fast enough to get the 3 ppl with the best abilities for beating the hulk.
> 
> Kira, orhime and tessai. Although dankuu should be able to block that shock wave as well.



dankuu > celestials armour i didnt know  

if WWH footsteps can sink the east coast what happens when he claps his hand 
together with full force  tell me that plz


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 15, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> hulk holding back is just basically a retcon now. None of those writers wrote those thunderclaps with the effect of "ke ke ke it will all make sense 10 years from now during wwh"



It was directly stated that he was deliberately avoiding killing anyone. Stop ignoring evidence.



> light >>> sound which is all those thunderclaps are. Its c.i.s. or they cant actually do it. Either way escaping a thunderclap is simple.



Not if it's omnidirectional and you don't know it's coming.

BTW shockwaves in air can travel faster than sound if there is enough force behind them.



> not consistently but yamamato, shunsui and ukitake have covered enough distance with there shunpo to get out of range of the thunderclap shockwave fast enough to get the 3 ppl with the best abilities for beating the hulk.
> 
> Kira, orhime and tessai. Although dankuu should be able to block that shock wave as well.



As they say on Wikipedia, [citation needed]


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> dankuu > celestials armour i didnt know
> 
> if WWH footsteps can sink the east coast what happens when he claps his hand
> together with full force  tell me that plz


.


seeing as that was a one time instance and footsteps and thunderclaps are unrelated I couldnt tell you. Neither could you.
Still no matter how hard he hits there is still a finite limit to how fast the shockwave can travel through an open air medium. No matter how much the damage if everyone around him can shunpo away to rethink this plan.


if kira's zanpaktou still has it effect when other people use it bankai ichigo + wabisuke can make hulk immobile which should count as win.

Not sure if he still does the whole " IM SO ANGRY I BURST THROUGH DIMENSIONS" as the could get some gillians to do negacion.

still waiting for a clarification on stop the time from later chapters as that seems like  a perfect opportunity to do something.



> It was directly stated that he was deliberately avoiding killing anyone. Stop ignoring evidence.



It's directly stated 2 hits from suzembachi kills anything it hits in the same spot twice...

Anyway even if he was holding back it still doesn't prove the multitude that he was holding back so its pointless to use the thunderclap argument.




> Not if it's omnidirectional and you don't know it's coming.
> 
> BTW shockwaves in air can travel faster than sound if there is enough force behind them.



It maybe omnidirectional but it still comes from a static point allowing for escape and the speed is still finite and no it doesn't go faster than sound hence the sonic booms air can only move so fast no matter the force pushing it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 15, 2008)

Dankuu?  As in the bakudo?


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> .
> seeing as that was a one time instance and footsteps and thunderclaps are unrelated I couldnt tell you. Neither could you.
> Still no matter how hard he hits there is still a finite limit to how fast the shockwave can travel through an open air medium. No matter how much the damage if everyone around him can shunpo away to rethink this plan.



so basically what your relying on here is or bleachverse to use art of run the wole match right  



> if kira's zanpaktou still has it effect when other people use it bankai ichigo + wabisuke can make hulk immobile which should count as win.



kira wont go close to hulk he dies and if he does hit him it just doubles his weight whats that to aman who has lifted billions of tons B4 



> Not sure if he still does the whole " IM SO ANGRY I BURST THROUGH DIMENSIONS" as the could get some gillians to do negacion.



yes he still does 

and again negacion is using art of run  thats the best they can do 



> still waiting for a clarification on stop the time from later chapters as that seems like  a perfect opportunity to do something.



stop time then wat ???????????


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 15, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> .
> 
> 
> seeing as that was a one time instance and footsteps and thunderclaps are unrelated I couldnt tell you. Neither could you.



Unrelated? They're both force generated by his muscles.



> Still no matter how hard he hits there is still a finite limit to how fast the shockwave can travel through an open air medium. No matter how much the damage if everyone around him can shunpo away to rethink this plan.



Except you have yet to prove they're fast enough. Show calculations that proves shyunpo is faster than people who can react at lightspeed and reach escape velocity.



> if kira's zanpaktou still has it effect when other people use it bankai ichigo + wabisuke can make hulk immobile which should count as win.



Except being made heavy would just make him angrier, which would make him stronger. Not to mention that as soon as he got one hit in he would be killed.



> Not sure if he still does the whole " IM SO ANGRY I BURST THROUGH DIMENSIONS" as the could get some gillians to do negacion.



Of course he can do that - those feats are still canon, after all. Not to mention that technique has never been shown to work on enemies.



> still waiting for a clarification on stop the time from later chapters as that seems like  a perfect opportunity to do something.



The translation was posted. It had nothing to do with stopping time.



> It's directly stated 2 hits from suzembachi kills anything it hits in the same spot twice...



Except that's a no - limits fallacy and has nothing to back it up. This was a direct observation based on the evidence that no one had been killed, and Hulk confirmed it.



> Anyway even if he was holding back it still doesn't prove the multitude that he was holding back so its pointless to use the thunderclap argument.



Except he has done those thunderclaps, and they are canon. Assuming that he somehow can't in a form that is much stronger than his previous forms is just stupid.






> It maybe omnidirectional but it still comes from a static point allowing for escape and the speed is still finite and no it doesn't go faster than sound hence the sonic booms air can only move so fast no matter the force pushing it.



Sorry, wrong.





> Shock waves are not conventional sound waves; a shock wave takes the form of a very sharp change in the gas properties on the order of a few mean free paths (roughly micro-meters at atmospheric conditions) in thickness. Shock waves in air are heard as a loud "crack" or "snap" noise. Over longer distances a shock wave can change from a nonlinear wave into a linear wave, degenerating into a conventional sound wave as it heats the air and loses energy. The sound wave is heard as the familiar "thud" or "thump" of a sonic boom, commonly created by the supersonic flight of aircraft.



There is no limit for the speed of a shockwave in a gaseous medium.... it depends on the speed and force of the thing creating it.

They would not even see it coming.


----------



## atom (Jun 15, 2008)

Over 30 pages of worthlessness. Fortunately, for me I have seen the error of my previous posts. I am sorry for that. However, there still hasn't been any good reason Zomari's amor wouldn't effect the Hulk. Don't get me wrong, WWHulk will still likely beat the Bleach verse, however, since Amor will work, there is a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 15, 2008)

Didn't WWH got hit by that mutant from Xaviers mansion that cancelled his regenerative abilities? And his body cancelled that effect a bit later?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Testrun said:


> Didn't WWH got hit by that mutant from Xaviers mansion that cancelled his regenerative abilities? And his body cancelled that effect a bit later?



Actually Elixir's ability was supposed to KILL him, but instead just removed his healing factor. A few minutes later he was good as new.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Actually Elixir's ability was supposed to KILL him, but instead just removed his healing factor. A few minutes later he was good as new.


Then that makes his healing factor even more ridiculous.

With that in mind, I wonder if the same would happen if he got hit by armor...


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 16, 2008)

>




lol, human durability can withstand it  and only seem to get stun, but bleach characters durability can’t? ok. Sure…..




atom said:


> Over 30 pages of worthlessness. Fortunately, for me I have seen the error of my previous posts. I am sorry for that. However, there still hasn't been any good reason Zomari's amor wouldn't effect the Hulk. Don't get me wrong, WWHulk will still likely beat the Bleach verse, however, since Amor will work, there is a glimmer of hope.



Atom don’t tell me your starting to get caught up with the hype to? They still have yet to show the *NUKE *thunderclap they have been talking about since like the first page, most of the thunderclaps that have been shown here due only take out humans ( barley at times to…..) that won’t be enough to take out even one bleach character, and that’s me ignoring the intangibility they will have with the arrancar device.





Aokiji said:


> People, let's _close_ this thread.



you know, you don't *have * to post in here, you can I don't know.....ignore it?


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Actually Elixir's ability was supposed to KILL him, but instead just removed his healing factor. A few minutes later he was good as new.



nope beast told him to use the regen power on hulk not the killing power.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> lol, human durability can withstand it  and only seem to get stun, but bleach characters durability can?t? ok. Sure?..



Because non-peak human > hurricane which has more energy than nuclear weapons now?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 16, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> nope beast told him to use the regen power on hulk not the killing power.



Wrong. Reread the comic.



> lol, human durability can withstand it and only seem to get stun, but bleach characters durability can’t? ok. Sure…..



What part of 'he was holding back during all of his fights so he wouldn't kill anyone' do you not get?


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 16, 2008)

> Wrong. Reread the comic.



it was gold elixir. Thus he used his life powers. It was healing/regen. black elixir uses the death touch.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 16, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> it was gold elixir. Thus he used his life powers. It was healing/regen. black elixir uses the death touch.





> Elixir is an Omega-level mutant, capable of controlling the biological structure of any organic matter including his own body. He is still inexperienced in the use of his powers, and the limits of his abilities are unknown. Currently he mostly uses his powers for healing, at which he is very skilled. He must be in close proximity to whomever he heals, but can heal through clothing.
> 
> At present, Elixir has healed both simple and serious injuries from broken bones to mortal wounds. He also restored Wolfsbane's powers and altered his own DNA. Recently, Elixir has displayed the ability to harm as well as heal, such as causing painful boils and welts to appear on the flesh of his enemies. He even used his powers to kill William Stryker, although the resulting feedback also altered his own body and brain; Prodigy hypothesizes that he was never meant to use his powers in this manner. When channeling his powers in harmful ways, Elixir's skin turns from its usual gold, to metallic black.
> 
> In New X-Men #38, Josh has the Stepford Cuckoos telepathically copy and transfer all the information that Beast knows about anatomy, biology, and genetics into Josh's mind essentially giving him all he needs to know to fully utilize his Omega-level biological powers possibly having reached mastery of his powers. He demonstrates his new power by healing David's vision so he doesn't need eyeglasses and consciously switching from black (death) to gold (life) and slays his demon captor before rebuilding David's heart, boosting Laura's healing factor to save her from dying again, and trying to kill Belasco the same way he killed Stryker but failing while managing to slow Belasco down and give Mercury and Dust time to catch their breath.



Josh turned gold again because he immediately healed Beast.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jun 16, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> it was gold elixir. Thus he used his life powers. It was healing/regen. black elixir uses the death touch.



I just read the page in question. It clearly showed him using a black hand to attack Hulk. However what it explains is that Elixirs death touch is simply an overloading of his healing touch. Thus by using it Elixir simply screwed up and overloaded Hulks healing factor.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 16, 2008)

you right he did turn black on just the hand.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

does any of that really matter? hulk won't be able to touch bleach side, bleach will be able to go into his body and start ripping shit out. hulk loses.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

Explain how the heck a person who frequently nails characters far above Bleach level in speed will not be able to touch the Bleachverse? Or how about the guy whose thunderclaps are casually above hurricane level?


----------



## Tash (Jun 16, 2008)

Apparently Bleach characters are moving faster than light now.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Explain how the heck a person who frequently nails characters far above Bleach level in speed will not be able to touch the Bleachverse?



have you been listening to anything that has been said in this thread? the device will give them intangibility, so hulk won't be able to touch them, all his attacks will just past right threw them.



> Or how about the guy whose thunderclaps are casually above hurricane level?



but can't take out some humans.....ok, anyways that won't hurt intangible people, bleach side will be intangible and thus can't be hurt by hulk.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Apparently Bleach characters are moving faster than light now.



scans of hulk Intentionally dodging anything at FTL.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> have you been listening to anything that has been said in this thread? the device will give them intangibility, so hulk won't be able to touch them, all his attacks will just past right threw them.
> 
> *Prove that there are multiples of that object and those with that object can logically even hurt the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> but can't take out some humans.....ok, anyways that won't hurt intangible people, bleach side will be intangible and thus can't be hurt by hulk.



*Which part of holding back is so hard to understand?*



Sōsuke Aizen said:


> scans of hulk Intentionally dodging anything at FTL.



Tagging, not dodging. And considering Hulk can produce enough kinetic force to jump into orbit, he's still faster than Bleach.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Which part of holding back is so hard to understand?*



Where the hell was that stated? In the scan below, he mentions none of that.






> Prove that there are multiples of that object



I am sure they have more than one, and if not, they can just go to huenoc mundo and make more while hulk is on earth, but really though. there only needs to be like  one person using it anyways,  so it really doesn?t matter if there is only one. ( which is doubtful in it self.)




> and those with that object can logically even hurt the Incredible Hulk.




I don?t have to, anyone with a brain can figure out that someone that can phase threw matter can due this to you.






> Tagging, not dodging. And considering Hulk can produce enough kinetic force to jump into orbit, he's still faster than Bleach.



if one can tag it, one can most probably dodge it aswell, also nice way of avoiding my question and switching to something totally doesn't even matter. What? Trying to take my attention away from the fact that you have no hulk FTL reaction scans? Not gonna work kid.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> Where the hell was that stated? In the scan below, he mentions none of that.



The scan was posted. In the aftermath of the hero pwning, it was confirmed that nobody died because Hulk wanted that to be the way it ended. Which is pretty damned generous of him, considering what Illuminati did to him.




> I am sure they have more than one, and if not, they can just go to huenoc mundo and make more while hulk is on earth, but really though. there only needs to be like  one person using it anyways,  so it really doesn?t matter if there is only one. ( which is doubtful in it self.)




You know, standard OBD rules dictate that these battles actually happen in some room in the DBZ continuity, and since it was WWH VS Bleach, rather than WWH in Bleachverse, going to Hueco Mundo should have been a non-issue since day one. Dimension travelling should also render the character out of play due to Out of Ring.



> I don?t have to, anyone with a brain can figure out that someone that can phase threw matter can due this to you.



Considering Orihime's interactions with the world during her jaunt, I would say that you would actually need to become physical to actually make any contact. If you are saying that one of the Bleach characters are going to be phasing their arm INTO existence in Hulk's skull. Well, there are no definitive answers to what would happen there, but I bet sheer strength would have Hulk's brains and skull's adhesive force > Bleach character's arms.



> if one can tag it, one can most probably dodge it aswell, also nice way of avoiding my question and switching to something totally doesn't even matter. What? Trying to take my attention away from the fact that you have no hulk FTL reaction scans? Not gonna work kid.



I'm going to go straight up and say I happen to not have any Hulk scans nor do I have any idea where to get them, and my readings of the Hulk happen to be from the public libraries, so I'm going to have to defer to the more experienced members of the OBD when it comes to substantiating proof from American comics.
But tagging =/= dodging. Could Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann dodge a pistol? Unlikely. Could he tag the gunner? Probably without even realising it. Could you tag Bullseye? Done before. Could you dodge Bullseye? No way in hell. Fact is, most people already accept as fact that Hulk tagged Silver Surfer, and whether or not he was moving FTL or not is irrelevant because he was definitely moving Faster Then Bleach.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 16, 2008)

Skiboy you really should look at the scan he used before replying. 

Anyway the scan he did post means nothing there's no evidence he was trying to kill those retards. If you want to prove his thunderclaps are shit post a scan of him using it to kill a human but failing then you'll have something to substantiate your BS argument.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Skiboy you really should look at the scan he used before replying.



Shit! You're right! The point still stands though, Bruce isn't a murderer.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> The scan was posted. In the aftermath of the hero pwning, it was confirmed that nobody died because Hulk wanted that to be the way it ended. Which is pretty damned generous of him, considering what Illuminati did to him.



oh, your talking about in world war hulk,  I get it. Either ways, he hasn't *shown* the thunderclap you guys are mentioning so we can't use it....its *almost* like making powers up. 




> You know, standard OBD rules dictate that these battles actually happen in some room in the DBZ continuity, and since it was WWH VS Bleach, rather than WWH in Bleachverse, going to Hueco Mundo should have been a non-issue since day one. Dimension travelling should also render the character out of play due to Out of Ring.



don't even try it, everyone one here was pretty much on the same assumption that the fight would be happening in a planet. ( earth like.) you can't try to change that just because suddenly that would hurt hulks chances of wining. ( need to read what the op said again....) oh and creating portals is never considered “ring out” out when blueno uses it in other threads, so why should it be now? Portals are ok here, nuff said.




> Considering Orihime's interactions with the world during her jaunt, I would say that you would actually need to become physical to actually make any contact.



What interaction? You must be talking about anime filler, and no, it was stated that you would be able to penetrate threw matter, you don’t need to become physical, just intangible.




> If you are saying that one of the Bleach characters are going to be phasing their arm INTO existence in Hulk's skull.



There not out of existence, why would they need to go into it? Here is the scan.

here

nothing states that they would be out of existence, its only detection wise that that will happen.




> Well, there are no definitive answers to what would happen there, but I bet sheer strength would have Hulk's brains and skull's adhesive force > Bleach character's arms.



No, fail, I am not gonna take what you “bet” as what would happen, its simple, phase hulks brain out of his head, easy win. Or take stark face his hand in hulks brain and teleport it somewhere else, either ways hulk is going to be brainless.





> I'm going to go straight up and say I happen to not have any Hulk scans nor do I have any idea where to get them, and my readings of the Hulk happen to be from the public libraries, so I'm going to have to defer to the more experienced members of the OBD when it comes to substantiating proof from American comics.
> But tagging =/= dodging. Could Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann dodge a pistol? Unlikely. Could he tag the gunner? Probably without even realising it. Could you tag Bullseye? Done before. Could you dodge Bullseye? No way in hell. Fact is, most people already accept as fact that Hulk tagged Silver Surfer, and whether or not he was moving FTL or not is irrelevant because he was definitely moving Faster Then Bleach.




Ok, then…….so no proof, got it.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Anyway the scan he did post means nothing there's no evidence he was trying to kill those retards. If you want to prove his thunderclaps are shit post a scan of him using it to kill a human but failing then you'll have something to substantiate your BS argument.



don't need to, its a couple of pages back but when tony and endless mike where going at it, that thunderclap ( which wasn't being held back.) was shown to do shit to the people right next to them, ( there was also a girl there. ) now ya happy? wheres your argument anways? or are just looking about wanking others?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

What we need now is a Hulk Respect thread.
Anyway, the Thunderclap that overpowered both the dimension destroyer and the strongest hurricane evar are not enough proof of utter decimation of everything before anyone gets to do anything?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> What we need now is a Hulk Respect thread.



no actually, there are plenty, and besides no here is saying bleach can hurt him by there regular attacks. it doesn't matter how tough/durable/strong ( physically.) you are, if your opponent can phase threw your body and attacks, all that goes out of the window.




> Anyway, the Thunderclap that overpowered both the dimension destroyer



no, you should go back and read man. There  was something about it only getting the sonic impulses or something.



> and the strongest hurricane evar are not enough proof of utter decimation of everything before anyone gets to do anything?



Phasing>>>> almost any physical attacks, what part of that aren’t you getting?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 16, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> don't need to, its a couple of pages back but when tony and endless mike where going at it, that thunderclap ( which wasn't being held back.) was shown to do shit to the people right next to them, ( there was also a girl there. ) now ya happy? wheres your argument anways? or are just looking about around wanking of others?



 wanking off others? It must be fun being a troll.

That girl wasn't even standing next to Hulk she was in front of him plus the thunderclap was used to deflect not to attack. Do you have proof the thunderclap had the same properties as an offensive one?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

Hagi said:


> wanking off others? It must be fun being a troll.



actually, yeah, it kinda is.  ( jk, to any mods.  )



> That girl wasn't even standing next to Hulk she was in front of him



ok.....does that make it any better? she still should have been hit.



> plus the thunderclap was used to deflect not to attack.



wow, thats gotta be the most pathetic excuse I have ever heard, who?s ever heard of a offensive and defensive thunderclap anyways? Thunderclaps only go one way bro. they can at times, if your lucky, deflect as well as attack. But never either one alone.



> Do you have proof the thunderclap had the same properties as an offensive one?



do you have proof that there even is a such a thing as a "offensive thunderclap"? please, amuse me, bring me scans of the two. and really though, the hulk wasn't like " oh, I am only going to use this as an defensive thunderclap!, its not like my enemy is right in front of me and by getting him I can stop the impulses coming at me and him at the same time.? ( oh and please note that it was stated that hulk was furious at that moment aswell??But remember!, he was totally aiming for a "defensive thunderclap" despite being extremely pissed and none to bright at that instants!. ) 


lulz, try again son.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

Fact is, Hulk is still not a murderer in 616. Not killing a humanoid should never be used as proof of a superhero's strength or lack of it. Superman can grind coal into diamond, but he's not turning people into blocks of diamond by punching them, even though they are made of the same carbon, is he?
Galactus doesn't kill the 616-ers either. Does that make Galactus incapable of killing?

Fact is, he still dissipated a hurricane in two or three claps, lifted a 150billion+ ton mountain range, destroyed an asteroid twice the size of Earth with one punch, and almost destroyed America by walking.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 16, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> wow, thats gotta be the most pathetic excuse I have ever heard, who’s ever heard of a offensive and defensive thunderclap anyways? Thunderclaps only go one way bro. they can at times, if your lucky, deflect as well as attack. But never either one alone.



By that logic the scan you posted earlier doesn't make sense because hulk directed his clap to the sky, so what knocked out his attackers? 

One way my ass bro. 




Sōsuke Aizen said:


> do you have proof that there even is a such a thing as a "offensive thunderclap"? please, amuse me, bring me scans of the two. and really though, the hulk wasn't like " oh, I am only going to use this as an defensive thunderclap!, its not like my enemy is right in front of me and by getting him I can stop the impulses coming at me and him at the same time.” ( oh and please note that it was stated that hulk was furious at that moment aswell……But remember!, he was totally aiming for a "defensive thunderclap" despite being extremely pissed and none to bright at that instants!. )
> 
> 
> lulz, try again son.



You need proof of an offensive thunderclap?  
Do you even know what offensive means? because if you did surely you'd know how retarded that request sounds.


Edit: Skiboy sorry to throw a wrench in your point but 616 Hulk has killed alot of people. It's part of the reason he was exiled in the first place.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Fact is, Hulk is still not a murderer in 616. Not killing a humanoid should never be used as proof of a superhero's strength or lack of it. Superman can grind coal into diamond, but he's not turning people into blocks of diamond by punching them,



human beings? So  let me get this straight, superman, the man of steel. has punched someone in the face or anywhere else, without holding back or hell even holding back, and nothing has happened to them? ( cause that’s the only way it can relate to hulks situation here.)


 scans, give em to me or GTFO.()




> Galactus doesn't kill the 616-ers either. Does that make Galactus incapable of killing?



if galactus where to hit one of them with a direct cosmic attacks and it did nothing ( kinda similar to hulks case.) than you would have something. Until then, it does nothin.



> Fact is, he still dissipated a hurricane in two or three claps, lifted a 150billion+ ton mountain range, destroyed an asteroid twice the size of Earth with one punch, and almost destroyed America by walking.




which all due shit to people that are intangible, still not getting it huh?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

Hagi said:


> By that logic the scan you posted earlier doesn't make sense because hulk directed his clap to the sky, so what knocked out his attackers?
> 
> One way my ass bro.



not directional wise, you know what I mean.




> You need proof of an offensive thunderclap?
> Do you even know what offensive means? because if you did surely you'd know how retarded that request sounds.



meant defensive thunderclap...... (Specifically that...)

but seriously though, thunderclaps are meant to attack, thats it. if by chance something is coming at it than it would than be deflected ( which in tern is just another form of attacking. )


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2008)

Hulk strength variates with his anger, that showing was him not that angry, and all the kinetic force being discharged in that thunderclap was being countered by oposing forces
It's phisycs, read a book
WWH has him agrier than ever before so yeah, he wins..
Read the goddamn thread before proccedingplzkthnxbai


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Hulk strength variates with his anger, that showing was him not that angry, and all the kinetic force being discharged in that thunderclap was being countered by oposing forces



nightcrawler stated that hulk did not even know his own strength, and hulk himself showed that he was very pissed at that moment. and as you say anger makes hulk strength rise, so I am inclined to believe that hulk wasn't holding back.



> It's phisycs, read a book



physics are bend/ shattered in comics all the time. WHY DON’T YOU GO READ A DAMN COMIC BOOK BEFORE OPENING YOU MOUTH, K. 



> WWH has him agrier than ever before so yeah, he wins..
> Read the goddamn thread before proccedingplzkthnxba



hah!, I probably have more than you, all I see you doing is bitching every 5 pages about why the thread should close.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 16, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> not directional wise, you know what I mean.



No, i don't. You said thunderclaps can only go one way. If not directional what way did you mean? 



Sōsuke Aizen said:


> meant defensive thunderclap...... (Specifically that...)
> 
> but seriously though, thunderclaps are meant to attack, thats it. if by chance something is coming at it than it would than be deflected ( which in tern is just another form of attacking. )



Swords are made to attack does that mean i can't use one in defence? 


I SAY THEE NAY


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> nightcrawler stated that hulk did not even know his own strength, and hulk himself showed that he was very pissed at that moment. and as you say anger makes hulk strength rise, so I am inclined to believe that hulk wasn't holding back.


The hulk never knows the limits of his strength, unless he is WWH, he's just wandering brute, and not holding back while not very angry, makes him a very weak person comparing to World War level.




> physics are bend/ shattered in comics all the time. WHY DON’T YOU GO READ A DAMN COMIC BOOK BEFORE OPENING YOU MOUTH, K.


Lil' girl, you're fifty thousand rep points too early to be telling me what to do, specially, when you're saying that if a force colides against another one, nothing will happen
Go test your theory now will you? Get your ass on a car and go ram it against another car, and tell me ow it happend.
I might reverse this neg.


> hah!, I probably have more than you, all I see you doing is bitching every 5 pages about why the thread should close.



I've posted about four times in this thread, not once bitching about how it should end
But funny how I seem to take an actual book before a comic one as a reasonable source. You know, like people that dn't drop out of highschool to suck coins from the condoms machine enjoy doing
Who's the bitch now?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 17, 2008)

I know Hulk has killed people by the way, but rarely willingly, and Bruce still does not agree to it. Most superheroes have killed in their lifetime, and Hulk, as an anti-hero definitely much more, but I still don't see him unleashing an Earth-breaking punch on fodder, which he could.

And I lol at using artifacts. If artifacts not commonly used were allowed, Hulk snaps on Strange's Bands.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> The hulk never knows the limits of his strength, unless he is WWH, he's just wandering brute, and not holding back while not very angry, makes him a very weak person comparing to World War level.



No, hulk was stated to be extremely pissed at that moment, and as stated before World War hulk has no feats that come close to then




> Lil' girl,



Lulz, that suppose to hurt? ( lucky mods are watching me……or else I’d bake your ass extra crispy. With a side of banhammer is a little #$#@.)



> you're fifty thousand rep points too early to be telling me what to do,



just so you know, your neg did shit, both yours and hagi’s, you aint got no power over me either. Talk done to someone you actually have power over next time, aiight B. ( note: not saying be B in a nice way…..if ya know what I mean.)



> specially, when you're saying that if a force colides against another one, nothing will happen



did I say this? Quote it please, all I am saying is that physics in comics gets twisted all the time. Don’t try to twist up my words.



> I might reverse this neg.



You got no power over me, stop trying to be intimidating, you softer than baby shit. now,  why don’t you Get that shit outta here.



> I've posted about four times in this thread, not once bitching about how it should end
> But funny how I seem to take an actual book before a comic one as a reasonable source. You know, like people that dn't drop out of highschool to suck coins from the condoms machine enjoy doing
> Who's the bitch now?




Not me, you on the other hand……probably…..I could really  go on your ass right now to……but I gotta watch myself ( damn mods…)






skiboydoggy said:


> And I lol at using artifacts. If artifacts not commonly used were allowed, Hulk snaps on Strange's Bands.



thats asking for help, which is note allowed, this is world war hulk ( alone.) vs bleach ( who happen to have people that can open portals and get things if needed.) 

but man, why you relying on this now? What happened to hulk being able to solo everything no matter what? Lulz, bleach takes this easy. 





Hagi said:


> No, i don't. You said thunderclaps can only go one way. If not directional what way did you mean?



attack wise, duh.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 17, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> thats asking for help, which is note allowed, this is world war hulk ( alone.) vs bleach ( who happen to have people that can open portals and get things if needed.)



Versus Bleach, rather than IN the Bleachverse, Hulk was never stated to be in Bleachverse, and moving universes is a pretty obvious Out of Bounds victory for Hulk. It's not that I think Hulk could not win regardless, it's just that if you are so insistent that the Bleach characters can 'take this easy', despite having to use fucked up equipment such as that slave-collar looking thing, and by your own admission there is no normal way for Hulk to be stopped by any conventional weaponry.

It's like saying "The Strawhats could win, but first they need to dock fully with the Thousand Sunny, have Zoro pick up Mihawk's Black Messr, and have Robin figure out how to phase her hands into her opponent's bodies rather than just on the surface. In conclusion, the Strawhats take it easily. Despite all the Strawhats but Robin dying." In the first place, characters are stated to be in character in OBD, though not induced into stupidity. Therefore using such a piece of equipment, which is something nobody has ever even THOUGHT of using in the actual universe, is probably a fallacy of some kind or another.

Oh, and prove that Mr Espada Uno could teleport a single part of Hulk's body without the rest of the body following.

Bleach gets rapestomped. If Hulk can defeat 99% of the Bleach characters in ONE thunderclap, how is this an easy victory again?


----------



## atom (Jun 17, 2008)

The Hulk will win, but a Thunderclap isn't going to kill 99% of Bleach lol...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 17, 2008)

atom said:


> The Hulk will win, but a Thunderclap isn't going to kill 99% of Bleach lol...



Hey, if Stark can teleport Hulk's brain away now...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 17, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Versus Bleach, rather than IN the Bleachverse, Hulk was never stated to be in Bleachverse, and moving universes is a pretty obvious Out of Bounds victory for Hulk.



but it is never when blueno uses it in op matches correct?  (and really, the op obviously meant the verse, not just bleach characters themselves.)




> It's not that I think Hulk could not win regardless,



so prove it than, and stop making shitty excuses why they can't use the device.




> it's just that if you are so insistent that the Bleach characters can 'take this easy', despite having to use fucked up equipment such as that slave-collar looking thing, and by your own admission there is no normal way for Hulk to be stopped by any conventional weaponry.



yeah....so what? I am not getting the point here, bleach would take it easy if they have the device. Simple, what more do you want?



> It's like saying "The Strawhats could win, but first they need to dock fully with the Thousand Sunny, have Zoro pick up Mihawk's Black Messr, and have Robin figure out how to phase her hands into her opponent's bodies rather than just on the surface.



no, it is not, op has no phasing devices, bleach does, plus your giving them prep. My method doesn?t include that. Also your just making up powers, which I am not doing.



> In conclusion, the Strawhats take it easily. Despite all the Strawhats but Robin dying." In the first place, characters are stated to be in character in OBD,




wow, lulz, lulz, and again, lulz. why do you keep trying to find ways to dodge the device? I thought you said that hulk would win anyways, so why not just give that way now ( probably because he doesn't have one.), wouldn't it make this easier? plus alot of what people are saying hulk could do is out of character too, busting the planet? when has hulk, in character, busted a planet for the win against an opponent?

( plus people in the OBD use out of character wins all the time IMO, but now it is all of a sudden not ok because it is not in your favor huh? well tough.)



> though not induced into stupidity. Therefore using such a piece of equipment, which is something nobody has ever even THOUGHT of using in the actual universe, *is probably a fallacy of some kind or another*.



why do I have to take your assumptions as fact? why do you keep doing that? no, they take the device and they rape hulk easy, end of thread.




> Oh, and prove that Mr Espada Uno could teleport a single part of Hulk's body without the rest of the body following.



If the rest of the body is tangible while the brain is not ( which they can due?.), than technically it is a single part, and we can at least agree that stark has no problem with those right? So there you have it. 

Oh and even if that somehow doesn?t work, worst case scenario, stark gives the device to Szayel Aporro granz and has him take over hulks body by phasing inside him and controlling his nerves , than bleach still takes the win. ( having control of an opponent = win by default) 



> Bleach gets rapestomped.



no, hulk won't even be able to touch them.



> If Hulk can defeat 99% of the Bleach characters in ONE thunderclap, how is this an easy victory again?




like stated before, *NO*, thunderclap shown in this thread can solo bleach. all you keep doing is making them up.  go get some  sca-  oh wait, you can't huh? well tough balls for you, than I guess you can just proceed to GTFO now.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 17, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> but it is never when blueno uses it in op matches correct?  (and really, the op obviously meant the verse, not just bleach characters themselves.)



When it obviously contradicts the rules? And Blueno's Door Door is a combat feat, while Espada teleporting is up until now, only a travelling feat. Also, Door Door puts Blueno in a mirror dimension directly parallel to the actual dimension itself, i.e. Blueno is still in the ring, but within the pocket universe of his own power. Stark actually teleports all the way to Hueco Mundo through means unknown, right OUT of the battle field.

And in 1 VS Universe battles, characters in that universe are generally stated to be as last seen, that is to say, with remaining distrust of each other and just as likely to shoot each other as they are of fighting together. This is an obvious case of zomg Gangbang, which should take place using standard fight rules.

So in any case, what you are saying is that without having a means to teleport that device into their hands, Hulk rapestomps? Yeah, we knew that much.



> so prove it than, and stop making shitty excuses why they can't use the device.



Because the burden of proof lies on me to prove that it is not a combat device when it has never been shown to be as such now?



> yeah....so what? I am not getting the point here, bleach would take it easy if they have the device. Simple, what more do you want?



So your entire Bleachwank still has to fall back on a single stupid device that has not been shown to have a combat utility? That's nice. Very nice. Remind me again why Flash did not make Superman Prime's balls explode by running through him?



> no, it is not, op has no phasing devices, bleach does, plus your giving them prep. My method doesn?t include that. Also your just making up powers, which I am not doing.



Door Door Fruit functions just as well as most phasing attacks. And once again, carrying such devices into battle is an obvious case of preparation.



> wow, lulz, lulz, and again, lulz. why do you keep trying to find ways to dodge the device? I thought you said that hulk would win anyways, so why not just give that way now ( probably because he doesn't have one.), wouldn't it make this easier? plus alot of what people are saying hulk could do is out of character too, busting the planet? when has hulk, in character, busted a planet for the win against an opponent?



Because others have given the arguments before hand and they were either ignored or tossed out of the way. Therefore, the best way to make you admit defeat is to totally wreck your current favourite argument, correct? And I have no scans on me, so what I can do now is to destroy your argument using scans already available, common sense, and OBD rules.



> ( plus people in the OBD use out of character wins all the time IMO, but now it is all of a sudden not ok because it is not in your favor huh? well tough.)



People thought the world was flat all the time. Galileo pointed out that was wrong because that was against all his calculations. Tough huh? He got put under house arrest until he died too.



> *Character Induced Stupidity:*
> It should be on, but the characters should be out to win.



There! General OBD Assumption. Just because you don't agree with it doesn't mean the OBD doesn't think so. By the way, that was an Appeal to Tradition Fallacy. lulz for the Fallacy References thread.



> why do I have to take your assumptions as fact? why do you keep doing that? no, they take the device and they rape hulk easy, end of thread.



Okay, fine, it's just out of character. You're making up combat rules of your own. Tell me, if that device was so damned powerful, why hasn't anyone, particularly cheapskates like Szayel, pulled it out and owned anyone with it yet? Not a combat device, not a valid argument. Hell, to even pull that out requires quite a few assumptions. First off, you are assuming that the fight takes places in Hueco Mundo, which would be the only way to quickly teleport to grab the device without the usage of those dimensional rip things of which I cannot remember the name of. Of course, then the 'Flight' argument which only occurs on Earth happens as well, so you have contradictory assumptions.



> If the rest of the body is tangible while the brain is not ( which they can due?.), than technically it is a single part, and we can at least agree that stark has no problem with those right? So there you have it.



I would actually put up an argument about the multiple personalities emerging to prevent the brain from turning intangible, as well as the fact that the device only makes the user capable of penetrating matter rather than full out intangibility, (invisibility cannot be confirmed as Hulk can see most forms of astral figures,) but since you refuse to operate on common knowledge without some obscure scan or another from a comic which has run for forty years, I shan't bother actually arguing that.



> Oh and even if that somehow doesn?t work, worst case scenario, stark gives the device to Szayel Aporro granz and has him take over hulks body by phasing inside him and controlling his nerves , than bleach still takes the win. ( having control of an opponent = win by default)



Wow. Legato wins every battle in the OBD right? I mean, Hulk doesn't break control over his mind and body all the time, and it hasn't been shown to be extremely difficult to exercise control over him at all in the first place. Yeah?

That was sarcastic by the way. It's common knowledge that Hulk breaks out of being controlled all the time. Of course you probably won't accept it either way.

no, hulk won't even be able to touch them.



> like stated before, *NO*, thunderclap shown in this thread can solo bleach. all you keep doing is making them up.  go get some  sca-  oh wait, you can't huh? well tough balls for you, than I guess you can just proceed to GTFO now.



It was an exaggeration to say it would take out 99% of Bleach yes, but I thought that was obvious on my part. However, you seem to be implying that since Thunderclap > Hurricane, and Hurricanes have more energy than nukes, but Thunderclap has few instances of actual killing of metahumans or even humans, Human > Thunderclap > Hurricane > Nuke.

Am I seeing something wrong here?

The scans are already all in the thread by the way. Go find them.

Well, considering nobody else seems to be interested in arguing this futility any further due to certain obstinate individuals, I shall bow out of this argument/debate from here on.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 17, 2008)

Sigh, since this has become rinse and repeat: Hulk thunderclaps. Bleachverse dies.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Sigh, since this has become rinse and repeat: Hulk thunderclaps. Bleachverse dies.



where the hell does this thunderclap nonsense come from.


He is facing a whole universe. One thunderclap ,which has never shown a higher level than pfft ichigo and kenpachi clash, is supposed to  somehow kill the 6.5 billion people on earth. the 10K + shinigami, the hundreds of thousands of hollows, and all the random dead souls in just rukongai? Not to mention the beings from hell and the king and his royal guard. Pfft.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 17, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> where the hell does this thunderclap nonsense come from.
> 
> 
> He is facing a whole universe. One thunderclap ,which has never shown a higher level than pfft ichigo and kenpachi clash, is supposed to  somehow kill the 6.5 billion people on earth. the 10K + shinigami, the hundreds of thousands of hollows, and all the random dead souls in just rukongai? Not to mention the beings from hell and the king and his royal guard. Pfft.



So Bleach characters > Hurricane now?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 17, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> When it obviously contradicts the rules? And Blueno's Door Door is a combat feat,



no, it still counts, as you say. " as a ring out", if you count bleach's than we count his.




> Also, Door Door puts Blueno in a mirror dimension directly parallel to the actual dimension itself, i.e. Blueno is still in the ring,



no again, it is another dimension and thus, a ring out. stop make things up.



> but within the pocket universe of his own power. Stark actually teleports all the way to Hueco Mundo through means unknown, right OUT of the battle field.



What? Means unknown? All he needs to do is Open a portal in the sky and get into Hueco Mundo and than teleport to where he can find the device ( if he probably doesn’t have with them, which is probably doubtful, they probably use it all the time to go threw the human world undetected.) also stop trying to look for other ways for hulk to take a bs win, I thought you said hulk could still take this regardless? Prove it and stop looking for other alternatives, hulk gets beaten here and thats that.



> And in 1 VS Universe battles, characters in that universe are generally stated to be as last seen, that is to say, with remaining distrust of each other and just as likely to shoot each other as they are of fighting together. This is an obvious case of zomg Gangbang, which should take place using standard fight rules.



no yet again, the intent of the thread isn’t meant for them to be fighting each other, it is meant for them to be fighting hulk, working together, even if they don’t want to.



> So in any case, what you are saying is that without having a means to teleport that device into their hands, Hulk rapestomps? Yeah, we knew that much.



not really, if aizen uses shikai and has stark teleport hulk in one of those portals, they still take it. ( and if some says that he will break out than give me scans of him breaking out of dimensions under his own power.)




> Because the burden of proof lies on me to prove that it is not a combat device when it has never been shown to be as such now?



it doesn't have to, if someone can phase threw matter than it can be used for combat, it doesn’t matter what it was meant for. its simple, stop adding shit, just admit it, you think hulk can't win if they have the device, get over it.




> So your entire Bleachwank



bleachwank? oh no no  my little hulk wanking armbray, I merely speak the truth, you still haven't given me one way hulk can stop them with the device, your just trying to find anyway to take it away.




> still has to fall back on a single stupid device that has not been shown to have a combat utility?



what combat utility? it can phase you when will it to, that is all we need to know.




> That's nice. Very nice. Remind me again why Flash did not make Superman Prime's balls explode by running through him?



what? if flash can phase ( probably vibrates his molecules.) than it is really just pis, superman prime isn't someone DC wanted flash to defeat, so flash didn’t, easy. ya happy now?



> Door Door Fruit functions just as well as most phasing attacks. And once again, carrying such devices into battle is an obvious case of preparation.



no, it is not, prep, involves time. The device is something that can be gotten in less than a couple seconds, creating/ thinking of ways to defeat an opponent with a given amount of time is what prep  is. ( you know, preparation, not getting something real quick.)



> Because others have given the arguments before hand and they were either ignored or tossed out of the way.



hell no, look at most of the op versus matches in these forums, they go with it no probable.




> Therefore, the best way to make you admit defeat is to totally wreck your current favourite argument, correct?



yes, which you haven't done. "correct"?




> And I have no scans on me,



therefore you fail and should leave right now. you have no way to back up anything you saying.




> so what I can do now is to destroy your argument using scans already available, common sense, and OBD rules.



yes.....good luck finding them though..( what the hell, why did he just give me his whole gameplay?)




> People thought the world was flat all the time. Galileo pointed out that was wrong because that was against all his calculations. Tough huh? He got put under house arrest until he died too.



Ok……….. 



> There! General OBD Assumption. Just because you don't agree with it doesn't mean the OBD doesn't think so. By the way, that was an Appeal to Tradition Fallacy. lulz for the Fallacy References thread.



Op hasn’t stated this, therefore I will ask him and wait what he has to say on this matter..




> Okay, fine, it's just out of character. You're making up combat rules of your own. Tell me, if that device was so damned powerful, why hasn't anyone, particularly cheapskates like Szayel, pulled it out and owned anyone with it yet?



Because than kudo wouldn’t be able to make more money off bleach because series would end, its called pis man. There is a lot of instances where the easy win could have been taken but than that would ruin the plot of the story. 




> Not a combat device, not a valid argument. Hell, to even pull that out requires quite a few assumptions. First off, you are assuming that the fight takes places in Hueco Mundo, which would be the only way to quickly teleport to grab the device without the usage of those dimensional rip things of which I cannot remember the name of.



Which is still ok, if someone has dimensional powers they can use them, its not out of th rules, they all involve going to a separate universe pretty much. blueno uses it all the time and its ok, so here it is ok aswell.



> Of course, then the 'Flight' argument which only occurs on Earth happens as well, so you have contradictory assumptions.



No actually I really don’t.




> I would actually put up an argument about the multiple personalities emerging to prevent the brain from turning intangible,



Like it did when strange went inside hulks mind right? Don’t give me that shit, the personality’s didn’t come out than, so they are they going to come out now? 




> as well as the fact that the device only makes the user capable of penetrating matter rather than full out intangibility,



uhh….whats the difference? Isn’t it all the same? If one can penetrate matter it is intangibility.



> (invisibility cannot be confirmed as Hulk can see most forms of astral figures,) but since you refuse to operate on common knowledge without some obscure scan or another from a comic which has run for forty years, I shan't bother actually arguing that.




I mean, Hulk doesn't break control over his mind *and body *all the time,[/QUOTE]

Scans of him breaking control of just the body alone, now!. Mind, I will give you that. But body? Scans. 




> and it hasn't been shown to be extremely difficult to exercise control over him at all in the first place. Yeah?



Yes, when it involves the mind, the body however, is entirely different.




> That was sarcastic by the way.



Do you want a happy meal? Good – for – you. Jeez, get over it, stop trying to be a smartass.





> It's common knowledge that Hulk breaks out of being controlled all the time.



Threw mind, yes, body no. give me scans to prove so.




> Of course you probably won't accept it either way.



Without proof, yes.





> It was an exaggeration to say it would take out 99% of Bleach yes,



So why did you say it? Trying to provoke me?




> but I thought that was obvious on my part.



Seeing as how you wank hulk, not really.



> However, you seem to be implying that since Thunderclap > Hurricane, and Hurricanes have more energy than nukes, but Thunderclap has few instances of actual killing of metahumans or even humans, Human > Thunderclap > Hurricane > Nuke.



Where have I been implying this? All I am implying is that none of those matter when you can’t hit your opponent, that’s all.




> The scans are already all in the thread by the way. Go find them.




No, I am not the one trying to prove it, nice try though, you go and get them. And here’s a little hint, by doing that It benefits you and not me.



> Well, considering nobody else seems to be interested in arguing this futility any further due to certain obstinate individuals, I shall bow out of this argument/debate from here on.



Good, see? That wasn’t so hard, you must admit defeat when it is obvious that you have no way of convincing your right, you still haven’t shown hulk being able to hurt bleach side with intangible despite you saying hulk still could. You lose.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 17, 2008)

In the next episode of OBD: The Bleachverse are going to wear a ring that makes them immune to Superman-Prime! Watch out for it!


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> So Bleach characters > Hurricane now?


i'm > a hurricane.

 So I would go with yes.

love how you accept all the hulks hyperbole's then down the bleach universe's. If we going to accept that somehow a thunderclap with all it's super low showings somehow can do more than knock people off their feet then you would have to accept it when soi fon's shikai kills ANYTHING in 2 hits.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 17, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> In the next episode of OBD: The Bleachverse are going to wear a ring that makes them immune to Superman-Prime! Watch out for it!



why are you twisting things up? the device is not something we made up, many of you here have stated that no matter what has bleach has they cannot win. I am simply proving that that is not the case.



Miyata Prime said:


> i'm > a hurricane.
> 
> So I would go with yes.
> 
> *love how you accept all the hulks hyperbole's then down the bleach universe's.* If we going to accept that somehow a thunderclap with all it's super low showings somehow can do more than knock people off their feet then you would have to accept it when soi fon's shikai kills ANYTHING in 2 hits.




I know right, that is so true.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 17, 2008)

It's not a hyperbole, it's fact. Get over it Bleach loses this fight. Hell, Bleach gets rapestomped. Noone in Bleach can do damage to WWH. Hulk thunderclapped hurricanes away. Yet, you keep bringing up low end showings. Going by that, Cap can beat Hulk with his fists. 

WWH rapes every single Bleach character, then proceeds to eat them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2008)

Going by stupid feats, hulk punches a hole through a  galaxy buster, therefore, hulk busts the current galaxy


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> It's not a hyperbole, it's fact. Get over it Bleach loses this fight. Hell, Bleach gets rapestomped. Noone in Bleach can do damage to WWH. Hulk thunderclapped hurricanes away. Yet, you keep bringing up low end showings. Going by that, Cap can beat Hulk with his fists.
> 
> WWH rapes every single Bleach character, then proceeds to eat them.



How the hell is it not a hyperbole when if it did contain all the energy of a hurircane whole cities would be destroyed when he can barely knock regular people off their feet who are like 5 feet away.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> It's not a hyperbole, it's fact. Get over it Bleach loses this fight. Hell, Bleach gets rapestomped. Noone in Bleach can do damage to WWH. Hulk thunderclapped hurricanes away. Yet, you keep bringing up low end showings. Going by that, Cap can beat Hulk with his fists.



I am going to ignore everything above, there is no reason to restate everything that has already been countered. however...... the bottom I just can't help myself.



> *WWH rapes every single Bleach character, then proceeds to eat them.*



Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 17, 2008)

Miyata Prime said:


> How the hell is it not a hyperbole when if it did contain all the energy of a hurircane whole cities would be destroyed when he can barely knock regular people off their feet who are like 5 feet away.



It's not a hyperbole IF IT ACTUALLY HAPPENED.  



			
				Hyperbole said:
			
		

> 1.	obvious and intentional exaggeration.
> 2.	an extravagant statement or figure of speech not intended to be taken literally, as “to wait an eternity.”



"Hulk is the strongest there is" is a hyperbole. Hulk dissolving a hurricane is a not. You can't disprove that. It's a cannon feat. People not falling over in a few feet distance is the writer making a mistake. (just like the thunderclap in space-no air or sound in space) Going by that logic, Garp cannot throw buster call sized cannonballs, just because the laws of physics got violated. 

And on Soifon killing Hulk by stabbing him: good luck piercing his skin. She can't do it. The dude takes nukes with ease. Is Soifon stronger than a nuke? 

Anyways, Hulk destroys the planet by punching it.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> It's not a hyperbole IF IT ACTUALLY HAPPENED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




soi fon doesn't pierce the skin, she only needs to tag them and thats it.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

> "Hulk is the strongest there is" is a hyperbole. Hulk dissolving a hurricane is a not. You can't disprove that. It's a cannon feat.



He didn't dissolve any hurricanes. all he did was dissolve some smoke and have it compared to the energy in a hurricane. THUS A HYPERBOLE.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 17, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> soi fon doesn't pierce the skin, she only needs to tag them and thats it.



WTF, even the Bleach section has come to the conclusion that you need to pierce the skin. I debated with Zaru in a tournament and he beat me, because my Soifon couldn't defeat his Ulquiorra, because she couldn't pierce his skin.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> WTF, even the Bleach section has come to the conclusion that you need to pierce the skin. I debated with Zaru in a tournament and he beat me, because my Soifon couldn't defeat his Ulquiorra, because she couldn't pierce his skin.



it's touch not pierce. Maybe you need to argue better.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> WTF, even the Bleach section has come to the conclusion that you need to pierce the skin. I debated with Zaru in a tournament and he beat me, because my Soifon couldn't defeat his Ulquiorra, because she couldn't pierce his skin.



looks like you got ripped off man. it mentions nothing about piercing.

Link removed

they do however state hit alot. ( even the translations of the attack.)


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2008)

Hulk Vs Rogue, Hulk Vs Elixir, Hulk Vs Uatu, Hulk proves itself quite imune to death touch


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll concede that Soifon, _might_ do jackshit. 

However, saying "Soifon will kill him, because the author said so. So Itachi said that only someone with a sharingan can defeat a sharingan user. Itachi>>>>>>>>(infinite>)Bleach.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> I'll concede that Soifon, _might_ do jackshit.



I  am not saying that will work ( though I don't see why it wouldn't really.) , I am just saying that it requires touch, not pierce.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 17, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> I  am not saying that will work ( though I don't see why it wouldn't really.) , I am just saying that it requires touch, not pierce.



So, how again does Bleach win this fight?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> So, how again does Bleach win this fight?



read like one page back...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2008)

Hulk, fighting and holding up against a guy that busts planets.
His daddy busts entire galaxies
So, whatever you pull, unles it's a planetbuster, it's a waste of time.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Hulk, fighting and holding up against a guy that busts planets.
> His daddy busts entire galaxies
> So, whatever you pull, unles it's a planetbuster, it's a waste of time.



that statment is useless unless hulk actually did get hit with one.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Hulk, fighting and holding up against a guy that busts planets.
> His daddy busts entire galaxies
> So, whatever you pull, unles it's a planetbuster, it's a waste of time.



But Stark's being intangible you see. So he'll float there... And teleport Hulk's brain away. Somehow.
Could somebody provide a scan of him pwning some astral bodies, because I'm very sure he did at least once, I just don't know where it is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2008)

WWH pwned Dr Strange's (you know, he who has pwned FUCKING DEATH!!) astral form, crushed his hands and all, it's one of his best known feats



TonyG416 said:


> that statment is useless unless hulk actually did get hit with one.



So what you think that happened next? That Hulk plled some flowers from his pocket and asked Thor for a movie?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> WWH pwned Dr Strange's astral form, crushed his hands and all, it's one of his best known feats






punch went straight threw him while he was in astral form.

( sorry for this part, was only able to get this in part in Spanish, but here strange changes out of astral form, to physical, precisely why hulk was able to hurt. Otherwise hulks attacks would have just went threw. )


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope, you misinterperted it. That whole altercation hapened within Bruce's mind, he never "came off astral form" and in that transpearence, strange is just as unable to harm him. Strange's body never left the house so therefore, consider that point refuted


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> So what you think that happened next? That Hulk plled some flowers from his pocket and asked Thor for a movie?



1. give me the scan of the galaxy buster hitting.


2. give me proof that it was indeed a galaxy buster.


I require these, please provide.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Nope, you misinterperted it. That whole altercation hapened within Bruce's mind, he never "came off astral form" and in that transpearence, strange is just as unable to harm him. Strange's body never left the house so therefore, consider that point refuted



you gotta be kidding me, when strange was blue and see threw WWH's hits went directly threw him and hulk cooperated with strange because there was nothing he could do about it, yet nearly right after strange transformed into color and  see threw, WWH takes immediate action and is now able to touch him. sorry banhammer, but I am inclined to believe that strange changed somehow between blue and color form. most likely, while in color, he wasn't untouchable anymore. And while note, he was touchable.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2008)

Size of a planet, you don't fucking miss

Thor's father breaking glaxies


And being touchable while not being there?
Great lojic. Following it, Bleach wins, by loosing.
Concession accepted


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Size of a planet, you don't fucking miss
> 
> Thor's father breaking glaxies
> 
> ...



banhammer, I don't think that you understand what I am trying to say or at least are ignoring it, I never said thor or odin weren’t planetory/galaxy busting level, all I am asking is if hulk has taken a galaxy buster from thor,  and poof that the attack he took was an actual galaxy buster. you haven't given me this yet.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 17, 2008)

Does Thor's planet-busting capability matter? Hulk's still destroying Hurricanes with Thunderclaps, and he has now proven capable of hitting astrals. Isn't it an effective rape NOW?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Does Thor's planet-busting capability matter? Hulk's still destroying Hurricanes with Thunderclaps, and he has now proven capable of hitting astrals. Isn't it an effective rape NOW?




actually, no, what most likely happed was strange going into a physical/tangible stage or form of some sort, if anything the scans I provided shows a very clear and obvious representations that hulk cannot touch one that is intangible. Which will be in bleach side.



hulks punch missed directly here. despite being right on point.^^^


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 17, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> actually, no, what most likely happed was strange going into a physical/tangible stage or form of some sort, if anything the scans I provided shows a very clear and obvious representations that hulk cannot touch one that is intangible. Which will be in bleach side.
> 
> 
> 
> hulks punch missed directly here.^^^



Didn't Banhammer just state that Strange moved from 'telepathic picture' mode to 'astral form' instead of astral to physical? Especially since Strange didn't leave his house?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 17, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Didn't Banhammer just state that Strange moved from 'telepathic picture' mode to 'astral form' instead of astral to physical? Especially since Strange didn't leave his house?



well thats dumb, I mean wtf, I am sorry but I am going to have take what actually happened over what banhammer is saying happened, anyone with eyes can see that strange was untouchable ( thus intangible.) when he was uncolored, and touchable ( thus tangible.) when he revered to color, the appropriate assumption to make is that he somehow got out of astral form, and even if I am incorrect and strange did stay in astral form the whole time, it may just have been a more physical ( tangible.) astral form. In any event, what hulk demonstrated there was not the ability to touch intangible opponents. That?s fact.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2008)

Or, that world war hulk can hit astral forms, but waited and played an act for a change to hit him at a point where he wouldn't end his life by twitching a finger.


----------



## kokodeshide (Jun 17, 2008)

how did this turn into shuch a huge thread


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 17, 2008)

kokodeshide said:


> how did this turn into shuch a huge thread



Amor solos  .


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 17, 2008)

I see Zommari / Aizen solo-ing this.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Amor solos  .



I forgot all about amor O.o


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 18, 2008)

Because Amor, which wouldn't even take down Byakuya is taking down Hulk now? CIS is in-effect during OBD unless otherwise stated you realise, which makes the whole "Amor > Hulk before Hulk crushes Zommari" point moot.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 18, 2008)

This is still going? FFS, give it a rest, people.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 18, 2008)

Hulk thunderclaps everyone in close vicinity to death. He's also indestructable. Bleachverse dies.

EDIT: Bleachverse vs a guy that lost to WWH.


----------



## atom (Jun 18, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Because Amor, which wouldn't even take down Byakuya is taking down Hulk now? CIS is in-effect during OBD unless otherwise stated you realise, which makes the whole "Amor > Hulk before Hulk crushes Zommari" point moot.


Except it did effect Byakuya?


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 18, 2008)

atom said:


> Except it did effect Byakuya?



He didn't win, tho. And unlike Byakuya, he can regrow his tendons.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 18, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Or, that world war hulk can hit astral forms, but waited and played an act for a change to hit him at a point where he wouldn't end his life by twitching a finger.



not very likely, considering the fact that hulk at first was trying to hit strange continuously with no avail until strange later said, I could end your life with the merest twitch. Than that?s when hulk waited until strange became tangible?.The point is, hulk demonstrated there that he could not touch one that is intangible.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 18, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> He didn't win, tho. And unlike Byakuya, he can regrow his tendons.



If they work they are under Zomari's control.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 18, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> not very likely, considering the fact that hulk at first was trying to hit strange continuously with no avail until strange later said, I could end your life with the merest twitch. Than that?s when hulk waited until strange became tangible?.The point is, hulk demonstrated there that he could not touch one that is intangible.



Who in Bleach is intangible really?

Also, you're violating Occam's razor. 

Also, Hulk can tagged a dude, who was pure electricity who was intangible to everyone else.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 18, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Who in Bleach is intangible really?



sorry Aokiji, I have repeated myself numerous times and don?t intend to do it again, a guy can only handle so much, just reread 1 or 2 pages back and you will understand.




> Also, Hulk can tagged a dude, who was pure electricity who was intangible to everyone else.



could he phase threw walls? and even than, if that is the case, I am referring to WWH, and in there, he very clearly shows that he can't touch intangible foes, I have the scan to prove this.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 18, 2008)

If Pink haired dude with glasses had prep he might find away to stripe Banner of his gamma powers.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 18, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> could he phase threw walls? and even than, if that is the case, I am referring to WWH, and in there, he very clearly shows that he can't touch intangible foes, I have the scan to prove this.



Are you going back to the "Silver Age Hulk > WWH" argument again? Because even though post-time skip Sasuke has never shown the ability to use his black Chidori, would you not give that ability to anyway for the sake of posterity?
The intangible Bleach characters can interact with matter. Guess whether they belong to the funky blue type of intangibility or the non-monochrome type of intangibility? Unless you intend to insist that Strange's spirit can bare a tangible form, which is bull. The ethereal and the corporeal realms are in direct opposition to each other.

Then there's Hulk tagging beings of pure energy, according to Aokiji.

Why is Itachi VS Slowbro in the JBD while this is still here?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 18, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> If Pink haired dude with glasses had prep he might find away to stripe Banner of his gamma powers.



You mean like Banner himself failed to do? 
Because Szayel is smarter than Banner now, right?


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 18, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> You mean like Banner himself failed to do?


Good point.



> Because Szayel is smarter than Banner now, right?



I didn't imply this but Szayel did take away Renji's Banki powers thats what gave the idea of Szayel taking away Bruce's gamma powers.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 18, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> I didn't imply this but Szayel did take away Renji's Banki powers thats what gave the idea of Szayel taking away Bruce's gamma powers.



I see what you mean, but Szayel definitely isn't smarter than Banner, and Banner took years to FAIL to separate Hulk from himself without both of them dying.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 18, 2008)

@ skiboydoggy, I will not repeat myself, call an it inconsistency if you like ( which at this point, is the only reason to justify why WWH couldn’t touch strange, and even than that is bs.) the fact is WWH *tried * to hurt strange while he was intangible but  could not, trying to bring up other showings of him doing this ( which no one has by the way.) is just not gonna work here. Also touching energy and touching something intangible are two different things, intangible beings can phase threw just about any surface, beings of energy can not. what happens when they try to phase threw walls? due they just past threw? I think not, the properties of the two are different. Really though, bringing that up seems like you guys being desperate to find anything that comes close to intangibility. Let me ask you something, do you consider astral forms and beings of energy to be similar?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 18, 2008)

Been gone for a while, but there are a few things in this thread that I'd like to address:

WWH is the strongest Hulk/WWH was holding back so he didn't kill anyone.

OK, I would buy the whole 'WWH is the strongest iteration of the Hulk we've seen' if it weren't for a few things. #1, he didn't show many feats that were impressive except his fight with the Sentry. But if the Hulk was holding back the entire time, how do we know this is the strongest iteration? To parallel this, let's use 3 characters who have the worst showings I've seen in a while. Electro, Spider-man and Sandman. Electro has the power to generate electricity, and kill with one shot. He's electrocuted dozens of people and killed them over the years. His max charge is around 1 million volts (what he was at when he fought Spidey and Nate Grey). He zapped Spidey numerous times. Even though Spidey was wearing an insulated suit it burned off, and he still didn't die from it.  Now let's look at Sandman. He is physically Spider-man's strongest foe. With enough sand he can posses near class 100 strength. 1 punch form the Sandman's dense arm is enough to kill Spider-man, but he's yet to do that.  And lastly, let's look at Spider-man. His first fight ever with Doc Ock he was humiliated. Doc beat him easily. But when they fought the second time, all it took was one hit to the head to knock out Ock because Spidey had super strength, but Doc Ock was just a human with extra limbs. The reason I bring up these 3 points is t pose 3 questions:

#1. If Electro can kill Spider-man with one bolt of charged lightning, why hasn't he done so yet? He has the strength to do it. is he holding back? He lighting travels at the speed of light, so how does spider-man dodge multiple arc of lightning?
#2. If Sandman can equal the strength of the Thing by making his body denser, why hasn't he killed Spider-man yet? Is he hold ing back? It doesn't take a long to to change his density, so what's his excuse?
#3. If one punch fmor Spider-man can take out Doc Ock, what doesn't that happen every time he fights him? He's hit Doc Ock multiple times since then, but it is always a drawn-out fight. If he's stronger now than he was in his first few issues, why would he hold back now?

That is the same argument I I make for Hulk. How can we tell he's so much stronger when he repeatedly stumbled and was injured during his fight with the X-Men. while he won, he took multiple shots, stabs and injuries and he was fighting against them. And that was 50 enemies at the most. And half of them moved at the speed of a regular human/omlympic athelete. What's he gonna do against the captains and Lieutenants that know Shunpo?


I used Electro, Sandamn and Spider-man to prove another point. Each of those characters had turning points where they became much stronger than their old selves. Electro was powered up by the Rose and abosrbed the power of New York. It took Spidey and Nate Grey to stop him. It was stated that Electro was the strongest then that he'd ever been, and he had feats from that storyarc to back it up. Spider-man came back in the other. He was noticably faster and stronger, and had the feat (albiet few of them) to back it up. Sand with Sandman. Hulk can say he's the strongest. The writers can say he's the strongest, but if he dones't do anything to show he's stronger, where do you base your evidence? On what he's done in that arc. And what the Hulk did in WWH was get pecked at by less than 50 mutants, Beat a skrull, bring a building down, break through forcefields of teh Invisible woman and fight toe-to-toe with the Sentry.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 18, 2008)

You missed out managing to hurt Strange, beating down the whole Illuminati, and almost destroying half of North America by walking while clearly making an effort to suppress his anger.


----------



## atom (Jun 18, 2008)

So does anyone have any good reason Amor wouldn't effect War Hulk (assuming it were to manage to hit him anyways)?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 18, 2008)

atom said:


> So does anyone have any good reason Amor wouldn't effect War Hulk (assuming it were to manage to hit him anyways)?



Because beings that would make Zommari crap himself have tried to control the Hulk and have failed miserably?


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Because beings that would make Zommari crap himself have tried to control the Hulk and have failed miserably?


Again, thats not an argument... try again though.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Again, thats not an argument... try again though.



That's not an argument, why, because you say so.  sigh.....

Basically you claim that someone ho survived a sundip will get hurt by a volcano.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> That's not an argument, why, because you say so.  sigh.....
> 
> Basically you claim that someone ho survived a sundip will get hurt by a volcano.


Again what he said doesn't prove that The Hulk is "immune" to amor. I'm still waiting. I'm posting this on the 2nd page and no one has still addressed it. Ignorance is bliss, yes?


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Again, how does him withstanding Dr. Strange make him immune to amor? Fact is, Amor will work if it hits the Hulk. Thats the only chance Bleach has. 



> Also, even if he could do it, what stops doing his smash walk that shook the east coast? What stops him from smashing the planet?


The fact that he is in amor? 
/thread end.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Again, how does him withstanding Dr. Strange make him immune to amor? Fact is, Amor will work if it hits the Hulk. Thats the only chance Bleach has.
> 
> 
> The fact that he is in amor?
> /thread end.



I don't know, Dr. Strange being >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> and still not be controllable.  He can stand incredible magic, why would Zomari's gay and weak magic phase him? 


because he'll stand in front of Hulk in the beginning of the fight, AMIRITE?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Again, how does him withstanding Dr. Strange make him immune to amor? Fact is, Amor will work if it hits the Hulk. Thats the only chance Bleach has.



Because basically going toe to toe with Superman and coming out alive is not proof that Hulk can survive a punch from Luffy, right? Basically if Hulk > (Insert superior mind controller here), and said superior mind controller > Amor, Hulk > Amor.



> The fact that he is in amor?
> /thread end.



Doesn't negate the fact that those in Amor will still have feelings despite having their sovereignty taken from them. Hulk will just get angry enough to wtf the whole world with one footstep. Unless you are saying that Zommari will use his sovereignty, (assuming it works in the first place,) to have Hulk stand there and not move. Which doesn't change the fact that no Zanpakutoh is going to hurt him.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

> Because basically going toe to toe with Superman and coming out alive is not proof that Hulk can survive a punch from Luffy, right? Basically if Hulk > (Insert superior mind controller here), and said superior mind controller > Amor, Hulk > Amor.


Except Amor isn't Mind Control.



> Doesn't negate the fact that those in Amor will still have feelings despite having their sovereignty taken from them. Hulk will just get angry enough to wtf the whole world with one footstep. Unless you are saying that Zommari will use his sovereignty, (assuming it works in the first place,) to have Hulk stand there and not move. Which doesn't change the fact that no Zanpakutoh is going to hurt him.


Even if this is true, they can always just seal him up.



> I don't know, Dr. Strange being >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> and still not be controllable.  He can stand incredible magic, why would Zomari's gay and weak magic phase him?
> 
> 
> because he'll stand in front of Hulk in the beginning of the fight, AMIRITE?


Again, learn to read, I said IF.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

Which is extremely unlikely. IF it's possible to (a big IF) out of all people he'd have to meet Hulk. Hulk just needs to punch the planet apar or thunderclap. 

Dude, you're matching a herald against fucking Bleach, he could easily oneshot.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Which is extremely unlikely. IF it's possible to (a big IF) out of all people he'd have to meet Hulk. Hulk just needs to punch the planet apar or thunderclap.
> 
> Dude, you're matching a herald against fucking Bleach, he could easily oneshot.


Can I see this can of World War Hulk just using Thunderclap and destroying a planet?


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't say that.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> I didn't say that.





> Hulk just needs to punch the planet apar or thunderclap.


Ok, then let met see this "punch" that will make the planet apart. Not that it would matter since everyone notable in Bleach can fly anyways.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Can I see this can of World War Hulk just using Thunderclap and destroying a planet?



You mean his near-destruction of half a continent while making an active effort to suppress his anger by walking is not enough proof that he could destroy a planet by taking a swing at it?

And isn't flight limited to Earth, and not the Room of Space and Time which these battles are assumed to be in?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2008)

Wait, so Bleach characters can survive the planet being destroyed now? Ye GODS, the wanking is getting mindnumbingly stupid...


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Ok, then let met see this "punch" that will make the planet apart. Not that it would matter since everyone notable in Bleach can fly anyways.



.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> You mean his near-destruction of half a continent while making an active effort to suppress his anger by walking is not enough proof that he could destroy a planet by taking a swing at it?
> 
> And isn't flight limited to Earth, and not the Room of Space and Time which these battles are assumed to be in?


If this fight is in the Room of Space and Time, then WWHulk wouldn't be able to destroy the planet anyways.



> Wait, so Bleach characters can survive the planet being destroyed now? Ye GODS, the wanking is getting mindnumbingly stupid...


When did I say that? Oh wait, I didn't say that. It seems the ability to read is being taken for granted these days.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> If this fight is in the Room of Space and Time, then WWHulk wouldn't be able to destroy the planet anyways.
> 
> 
> When did I say that? Oh wait, I didn't say that. It seems the ability to read is being taken for granted these days.



Bleach still can't hurt him. :3


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Bleach still can't hurt him. :3


Amor, Dimension Cube. The end

/thread


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Amor, *Dimension Cube.* The end
> 
> /thread



This is really nice fanfiction.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2008)

Dimension Cube only works on Arrancar. Nice try.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> This is really nice fanfiction.


Dimension Cube, Caja Negación same thing.



> Dimension Cube only works on Arrancar. Nice try.


Scans of this being said? There is no reason for it not to work on The Hulk. A normal Negacion field can work on anyone (Or at least humans and Shingami) and the Caja Negacion is the same, but traps them rather then acting as a barrier. Though, even if it doesn't work, Bleachverse could still subdue The Hulk if he couldn't move or attack.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

Subordinates=numeros.

Also, if you can break out of it with reiatsu, then Hulk could do it easily, since he'd have huge reiatsu by the power universe overlap rule.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 19, 2008)

*sigh*

atom, no offence man, but I had everything under control here. what you have just done is set us back like 11 some pages.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Dimension Cube, Caja Negación same thing.
> 
> 
> Scans of this being said?



Well for one thing it was made specifically to hold the weaker arrancar as punishment, was never used on any of the shinigami despite the numerious times it would've been beneficial to use, and it doesn't even matter because anyone not completely weak can break out of it anyway. Unless you really want to try and claim Ulquiorra is stronger than WWH...



> atom, no offence man, but I had everything under control here. what you have just done is set us back like 11 some pages.



Please you had nothing.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

> Subordinates=numeros.
> 
> Also, if you can break out of it with reiatsu, then Hulk could do it easily, since he'd have huge reiatsu by the power universe overlap rule.


Except The Hulk doesn't have reaitsu... if he did it would be so small he would die almost instantly against any of the Espada.



> Well for one thing it was made specifically to hold the weaker arrancar as punishment, was never used on any of the shinigami despite the numerious times it would've been beneficial to use, and it doesn't even matter because anyone not completely weak can break out of it anyway. Unless you really want to try and claim Ulquiorra is stronger than WWH...


Except the Espada are strong enough to kill any of the Shingami so its just a waste of it. Not to mention that any notable Shingami would just you know, not be caught by suprise. Though, I"m not going to use the Caja since there is no proof it will work on The Hulk. Amor is enough anyways.

Also, though Ulq is much weaker then The Hulk, I don't think its a physical strength issue, but rather, simply a reaitsu one. The Hulk has no reaitsu so yeah..


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Except The Hulk doesn't have reaitsu... if he did it would be so small he would die almost instantly against any of the Espada.



Read the OBD rules.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Except The Hulk doesn't have reaitsu... if he did it would be so small he would die almost instantly against any of the Espada.
> 
> 
> Amor is enough anyways.



1. Weren't you the dude, that whined around when we said, "Sasuke can't genjutsu OP, they have no chakra?" Lol, hypocrite.

2. No it isn't. Do you think amor could work on anyone?


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Read the OBD rules.


Again, The Hulk doesn't have reaitsu, its not that he has a little amount, but rather none at all. I guess the best way to put it is that he is nill of reaitsu meaning any attacks that would kill him because of a low reaitsu wouldn't, but he wouldn't be able to break out of things that required a high amount of reaitsu because there is no way to convert physical strength into reaitsu without just assuming things.



> 1. Weren't you the dude, that whined around when we said, "Sasuke can't genjutsu OP, they have no chakra?" Lol, hypocrite.
> 
> 2. No it isn't. Do you think amor could work on anyone?


1. No
2. Amor can work on anyone who has a physical form or doesn't have any means to just take it off (perhaps reality warping or some kind of energy barrier, etc).


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2008)

> 1. Weren't you the dude, that whined around when we said, "Sasuke can't genjutsu OP, they have no chakra?" Lol, hypocrite.
> 
> 2. No it isn't. Do you think amor could work on anyone?



LOL Amor could work on DS.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Again, The Hulk doesn't have reaitsu, its not that he has a little amount, but rather none at all. I guess the best way to put it is that he is nill of reaitsu meaning any attacks that would kill him because of a low reaitsu wouldn't, but he wouldn't be able to break out of things that required a high amount of reaitsu because there is no way to convert physical strength into reaitsu without just assuming things.



You have to do it both ways to work. 

Also, I didn't say "let's convert physical strength into reiatsu." 

Flash>>>>>>WWH in reiatsu, despite him having not even peak human strength. Why? Because he could pwn his ass. 

The higher you are in the foodchain, the more reiatsu you have.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> You have to do it both ways to work.
> 
> Also, I didn't say "let's convert physical strength into reiatsu."
> 
> ...


This is completely wrong. Unless you have scans to prove otherwise. Just because you can beat someone doesn't mean you have more or less reaitsu or them, conversly, it doesn't mean you are stronger or weaker then them. There are countless number of people in JJBA who would kick the crap out of both Flash and WWH but they aren't faster or stronger then them.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> This is completely wrong. Unless you have scans to prove otherwise. Just because you can beat someone doesn't mean you have more or less reaitsu or them, conversly, it doesn't mean you are stronger or weaker then them. There are countless number of people in JJBA who would kick the crap out of both Flash and WWH but they aren't faster or stronger then them.



You don't need to be faster or physically stronger than someone, to be superior.

If you are superior to someone, you pretty much have more reiatsu.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> When did I say that? Oh wait, I didn't say that. It seems the ability to read is being taken for granted these days.


You earlier:



> Not that it would matter since everyone notable in Bleach can fly anyways.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> You don't need to be faster or physically stronger than someone, to be superior.
> 
> If you are superior to someone, you pretty much have more reiatsu.


Again, scans of these claims. Biggest load of crap I've heard. Surely you don't think Zomari has more reaitsu then Ulq, yet Amor would easily overtake Ulq.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> On what grounds did you figure out that Aizen could reaitsu crush Sasuke?
> Could Aizen reaitsu crush Wolverine or Spiderman?
> 
> Anyways, what you are trying to say is wrong.  Anyways, Amor is the only thing Bleach has that will even do anything to the Hulk anyways. (Without speculation anyway).



Because he crushed Grimmjow, who shit's all over Sasuke. 

Also, given amor works: what then?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Please you had nothing.



had nothing? ( excuse my arrogance.) but I shut you and everyone else up about the statements you had about the clones emotions and other things. the thread was going down and  was about to be dropped if wasn't for atom ( no offence.), so please, don't even try it man. you had nothing left to hit me with. But, since I know your going to say other wise, exactly what was it?



Aokiji said:


> :rofl  .






Aokiji said:


> WTF, even the Bleach section has come to the conclusion that you need to pierce the skin. I debated with Zaru in a tournament and he beat me, because my Soifon couldn't defeat his Ulquiorra, because she couldn't pierce his skin.





> looks like you got ripped off man. it mentions nothing about piercing.
> 
> showed up out of the blue
> 
> they do however state hit alot. ( even the translations of the attack.)



after that you just started repeating everything else that was already countered here. face it man, you lose. At this point, your just waiting for someone to say something of no limit fallacies so you can catch them. ( notice how you are posting more now? * wink*)


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Because he crushed Grimmjow, who shit's all over Sasuke.
> 
> Also, given amor works: what then?


Thats the end really. Bleach wins due to Hulk being unable to fight. Though, if this was simply Zomari vs Hulk (In which Zomari would lose.. hard), and Zomari got Hulk in amor, it would be a stalemate. In this case, there are ways they could deal with him (Sealing, for example).


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Thats the end really. Bleach wins due to Hulk being unable to fight. Though, if this was simply Zomari vs Hulk (In which Zomari would lose.. hard), and Zomari got Hulk in amor, it would be a stalemate. In this case, there are ways they could deal with him (Sealing, for example).



Amor, Hulk gets stuck. Hulk gets angrier and angrier, his strength increases exponentially. The force caused by him breathing hard kills Zommari, or the force of him blinking, of the force of him talking.

But of course, since Byakuya broke out of Amor...


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Byakuya never broke out of amor.. he simply cut himself so he couldn't be controlled, he was still in amor though. *Unfortunately for Hulk, he won't be able to do that. *
> 
> 
> ........ yeah.. no.



Something that failed to catch Byakuya is holding down Hulk. :rofl

I must retract my planet busting statement, I didn't read the OP.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Something that failed to catch Byakuya is holding down Hulk. :rofl
> 
> I must retract my planet busting statement, I didn't read the OP.


Except Zomari was blitzing Byakuya the entire time and Byakuya just barely managed to escape. Then Zomari released and used amor. Also, Zomari could hold down Hulk easily with amor.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Except Zomari was blitzing Byakuya the entire time and Byakuya just barely managed to escape. Then Zomari released and used amor. Also, Zomari could hold down Hulk easily with amor.



So because Byakuya barely managed to escape, Hulk can't escape? Wow, wonderful logic there.
Luffy barely beat Rob Lucci, so Superman will get beat by Rob Lucci, amirite?!


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Except Zomari was blitzing Byakuya the entire time and Byakuya just barely managed to escape. *Then Zomari released and used amor. Also, Zomari could hold down Hulk easily with amor.*


*

No he couldn't. Hulk is a dude that survived a killing touch, that kills  anything with a single touch. Hulk grabs intangible electricity. Hulk resist transmutaion. How can you still think that it would work on him?

Even if it was possible, who cares? Don't you get the purpose of this thread: it is about who'd win a fight and not whether possibly Amor would work. Let's say Amor would work. Does that spell doom for WWH?*


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> So because Byakuya barely managed to escape, Hulk can't escape? Wow, wonderful logic there.
> Luffy barely beat Rob Lucci, so Superman will get beat by Rob Lucci, amirite?!


Except I never said that? Learn to read perhaps?



> No he couldn't. After the shit Hulk's survived, not.
> 
> Even if it was possible, who cares? Don't you get the purpose of this thread: it is about who'd win a fight and not whether possibly Amor would work. Let's say Amor would work. Does that spell doom for WWH?


If you are fighting someone and you make them unable to fight, you win, no?



> No he couldn't. After the shit Hulk's survived, not.


Yes he could, if he gets caught then he could be held down easily.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Except I never said that? Learn to read perhaps?



He's using an analogy. It's a little flawed tho.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hulk wins. hes faced better opponents. Hes beaten better opponents. It might take an hour, but hulk wins nonetheless.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

Making up powers? Because Hulk's Thunderclap > Hurricane is making up powers now? Unless you are implying Shinigami and Arrancar > Hurricanes. Because Hulk being resistant to control is making up powers now? Because Hulk having super tough skin is making up powers now? -shrugs-
What should I say then?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 19, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Making up powers? Because Hulk's Thunderclap > Hurricane is making up powers now? Unless you are implying Shinigami and Arrancar > Hurricanes.



I was referring to the nuke and universe busting thunderclaps, people in this thread kept saying universe/dimension thunderclap solos. 



> Because Hulk being resistant to control is making up powers now?



why put words in my mouth? hulk has shown mind control resistance, yes, but thats it. However, lucky for bleach, almost none of there moves involve that.



> Because Hulk having super tough skin is making up powers now?



have I stated such? please stop putting words in my mouth ok.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

Why not? Because the hurricane thunderclap, resistance to being controlled, and being completely immune to the puny strength/weight of Zanpakutohs makes this already a total rape, if you ask me. Unless you REALLY want to pull that device out again.

Let's put it this way, if Stark doesn't get to HM, grab the device, and come back to the Room of Space and Time before everyone else gets slaughtered, he rings out and Hulk wins, okay?


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> sure they where.
> 
> but when other people came by and said.......things......they suddenly came back with burst energy until I corrected them and than they got tired again....correct?
> 
> ...



What am I making up, WWH being able to crush any Bleach character or kill them via thunderclap? 

It's not like your posts change anyway.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 19, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Why not? Because the hurricane thunderclap, resistance to being controlled, and being completely immune to the puny strength/weight of Zanpakutohs makes this already a total rape, if you ask me. Unless you REALLY want to pull that device out again.
> 
> Let's put it this way, if Stark doesn't get to HM, grab the device, and come back to the Room of Space and Time before everyone else gets slaughtered, he rings out and Hulk wins, okay?
> 
> ...







Aokiji said:


> No, you just ignore logic thats why
> 
> *Quote me doing this.*
> 
> ...




give me the scan of where it was stated to be a mystical attack. Now.[/B]



> What am I making up, WWH being able to crush any Bleach character or kill them via thunderclap?



Show me this thunderclap for 1, and look above to see all the stuff you made up.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

You know, because Reiatsu = Soul Power, and all attacks in Bleach are powered by Reiatsu.
If a soul powered attack isn't mystical, I don't know what is.

And Tony, you're still claiming that Bleach characters are stronger than a hurricane?


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> You know, because Reiatsu = Soul Power, and all attacks in Bleach are powered by Reiatsu.
> If a soul powered attack isn't mystical, I don't know what is.
> 
> And Tony, you're still claiming that Bleach characters are stronger than a hurricane?


Except Amor isn't powered by reaitsu. Soooo close though.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Except Amor isn't powered by reaitsu. Soooo close though.



What the hell is it powered by then? Chocolate milk?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 19, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> You know, because Reiatsu = Soul Power, and all attacks in Bleach are powered by Reiatsu.
> If a soul powered attack isn't mystical, I don't know what is.



amor isn't mystical, and likely not even powered by Reiatsu, he seems to be able to fire them off without limit.



> And Tony, you're still claiming that Bleach characters are stronger than a hurricane?



your still putting words in my mouth?


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Quote me doing this.
> 
> While you're waiting for the new chapter check out my amazing analysis and theory
> 
> ...



I'll look for that thunderclap. And I'd appreciate if you showed me what I made up.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Hurricanes aren't even that powerful, normal humans can survive them >_<. Though, certainly not "tanking".


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Hurricanes aren't even that powerful, normal humans can survive them >_<. Though, certainly not "tanking".



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!11!!!!11!

Because normal humans actually tank the full force of a hurricane, AMIRITE?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm talking about the Thunderclap with the energy to OMGWTFPWN hurricanes, which possess more energy than a nuclear explosion. If that thunderclap can own the strongest hurricane in the history of hurricanes given a humanoid form, it can decimate any Bleach character EASILY.

And nobody has told me what the fuck the Espada's special abilities are powered by if their not reiatsu. Reiatsu is the basis for everything in Bleach. That's like claiming Yamato's Mokutons are not powered by Chakra because nobody ever said it.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> I'm talking about the Thunderclap with the energy to OMGWTFPWN hurricanes, which possess more energy than a nuclear explosion. If that thunderclap can own the strongest hurricane in the history of hurricanes given a humanoid form, it can decimate any Bleach character EASILY.
> 
> And nobody has told me what the fuck the Espada's special abilities are powered by if their not reiatsu. Reiatsu is the basis for everything in Bleach. That's like claiming Yamato's Mokutons are not powered by Chakra because nobody ever said it.



But jutsu have explicitly been stated to be powered by chakra. (other than taijutsu at least)


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Hurricanes aren't even that powerful, normal humans can survive them >_<. Though, certainly not "tanking".



 wat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Hurricanes aren't even that powerful, normal humans can survive them >_<. Though, certainly not "tanking".



Alright enough is enough. There has to be a limit to stupidity and this is it.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!11!!!!11!
> 
> Because normal humans actually tank the full force of a hurricane, AMIRITE?





vault023 said:


> wat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1





> Alright enough is enough. There has to be a limit to stupidity and this is it.


Good I was being sarcastic... anyway. Surely you don't think that I think people can survive Hurricanes head on do you? I doubt Bleach characters would die from a Hurricane. Since its in the Chamber of Time and Space, all a hurricane would be is strong winds. You don't think strong winds will kill hollows who can regenerate do you?



> And what IS Amor powered by otherwise, if not reiatsu? Because I'm going to start assuming it's chocolate milk from here on.


Reaitsu actually isn't the basis of everything in Bleach. Not all attacks use reaitsu.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> But jutsu have explicitly been stated to be powered by chakra. (other than taijutsu at least)



And reiatsu is the fucking basis of everything in Bleach.
How about Susanoo not being powered by Chakra because there is no 'no jutsu' behind it, and nobody ever stated it to be powered by Chakra?

And what IS Amor powered by otherwise, if not reiatsu? Because I'm going to start assuming it's chocolate milk from here on.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 19, 2008)

This matchup in itself is pure stupidity, i see no other than 40 pages of extreme Bleachwank


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Good I was being sarcastic... anyway. Surely you don't think that I think people can survive Hurricanes head on do you? I doubt Bleach characters would die from a Hurricane. Since its in the Chamber of Time and Space, all a hurricane would be is strong winds. You don't think strong winds will kill hollows who can regenerate do you?



They can regenerate from anything?

Also, the *focused* power of a hurricane would prolly son ANY Bleach character.


----------



## atom (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> They can regenerate from anything?
> 
> Also, the *focused* power of a hurricane would prolly son ANY Bleach character.


Ok so he attacks some Bleach character, then after that the rest of them attack him and he ends up being amor'd, cloned, raped, poisoned, weighed down, eaten, etc.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

atom said:


> Ok so he attacks some Bleach character, then after that the rest of them attack him and he ends up being amor'd



Except better people have tried controlling Hulk in a completely non-magical manner and failed?



> cloned



Better people have tried that and failed too? And considering Szayel needs to drop that stuff on Hulk, I'd say he gets clapped before anything of note happens and the clones die.



> raped



Because people are so going to rape the hulk, right?



> poisoned



Elixer was supposed to do it in one hit, not two, and he still failed. If you're talking about Mayuri's dead baby bankai, that couldn't even take out Ishida. And the poison gas gets clapped away.



> weighed down



You do realise the direct effects of doubling the Hulk's weight on the force he can exert right? That's right, it DOUBLES!



> eaten



What is going to eat the Hulk, do tell. Without getting gamma poisoning or anything of the sort, and without having their non-adamantium teeth break on his skin.



> etc.



lol wut


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 19, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> I'm talking about the Thunderclap with the energy to OMGWTFPWN hurricanes, which possess more energy than a nuclear explosion.* If that thunderclap can own the strongest hurricane in the history of hurricanes given a humanoid form, it can decimate any Bleach character EASILY.*




so your hulks hyperboles are ok and bleach's aren't? huh?





Aokiji said:


> Crocodile
> 
> 
> *ok, so you have nothing. Gotcha.*
> ...



That?s different and you know it, when something isn?t stated to be fire but we can clearly see that it is, than what you said applies, but in amors case, could you see any magic? Answer this and you will know where I am going with it.




> I'll look for that thunderclap. And I'd appreciate if you showed me what I made up.



The rogue thing for 1 ( you pretty much made it up.) the thunderclap thing for 2 ( if you can?t find sufficient evidence.) the rest I really don?t feel like looking up???? don?t judge me.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

> so your hulks hyperboles are ok and bleach's aren't? huh?



I see no reason for the narrator to exaggerate. It's not like super-hurricanes are great feats by Marvel standards. But even if that's not the case, the full energy of hurricanes are > nuclear bombs.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 19, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> I see no reason for the narrator to exaggerate. It's not like super-hurricanes are great feats by Marvel standards. But even if that's not the case, the full energy of hurricanes are > nuclear bombs.



nope, if we take your hyperbole's than we take bleaches, in which case......hulk is REALLY FUCKED.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 19, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> nope, if we take your hyperbole's than we take bleaches, in which case......hulk is REALLY FUCKED.



so true.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 19, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> so your hulks hyperboles are ok and bleach's aren't? huh?
> 
> *No, care to show me what you think of as hyperbole?*
> 
> ...



I didn't make the Rogue thing up, I heard it from someone else. MU/DCU is pretty broad, I can't have read all the shit I know. I know, for example, that Thanos is pretty smart, although I'm not a hub of his comics.



TonyG416 said:


> nope, if we take your hyperbole's than we take bleaches, in which case......hulk is REALLY FUCKED.



What Bleaches hyperbole have we excluded that could son the Hulk? Besides, most things that you claim could fuck the Hulk, are things that would need to happen in perfect coordination to work. Let's say Soifon's shikai would kill him if touched twice, let's say Amor would affect him that way....that still doesn't mean Hulk would lose. Hulk just needs to run around (lol earth quake and noone could hit him with these hax attacks). Also he can make mile leaps. Really you cannot possibly win this.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 19, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> No, care to show me what you think of as hyperbole?
> 
> *Saying that hulks thunderclap can out power any hurricane in history is not hyperbole, But saying amor can take the sovereignty of whatever it sees is hyperbole. correct? That’s what your saying.*
> 
> ...



*Ok……good for him, not seeing how that will help when he has to deal with opponents that can fly at high speeds and some that have/ can teleport.*

Really you cannot possibly win this.

*Actually, what you have done is just make it easier for me to win.*


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 19, 2008)

> Saying that hulks thunderclap can out power any hurricane in history is not hyperbole, But saying amor can take the sovereignty of whatever it sees is hyperbole. correct? That?s what your saying.



Hulk HAS overpowered the STRONGEST hurricane in history. I'm not saying that he can, I'm saying that he HAS. If you've beaten Superman into a pulp, damn right you can take Supergirl. You can take Batman? You can take Robin.

Even assuming that hurricane is NOT the strongest ever, overpowering it with claps alone is still a strength feat VASTLY above what Bleach has shown, especially when Matsumoto can't even swing her 200lbs sword.

And by the way, the hurricane being the strongest ever was a narrator statement in comparison to all such similar instances in the past. Amor taking the sovereignty of anything it sees is a fallible character statement referenced against all things.

Basically, I could say that Galactus > Amor, but I cannot say that any hurricane in the past > Hulk.



> Yes it does, hulk hasn?t even shown that he is a bullet timer, he gets hit by slow ass things a lot, why do you think hulk can somehow avoid an invisible quick attack when slower have got him.



Hulk generally ignores bullets unless they are forged out of adamantium, and even then, while they hurt, they are far from crippling. He has, however, punched the Silver Surfer. Hulk might not move faster than Bleach characters without jumping, but I'll be damned if he can't nail them mid-Shunpo.



> That needs ?perfect coordination to work??



Blinding him with Kyoka Suigetsu so Hulk doesn't poke her mid-shunpo and kill her.



> With fifty eyes on him and the ability to fly, yes, hulk would indeed lose.



Lol, Zommari hasn't flown. These are characters at their strongest, meaning they are in a state similar to them being in HM. Shinigami and Hollows only fly in the living world. Which basically makes it a feat that can only be pulled off 1/3 of the time. And the question still remains. You take control of the Hulk, then what? Nothing Bleach has is cutting him, with the vague possibility of Soi-Fon's Shikai lurking about, although I consider it pretty obvious that any weapon of the kind should require piercing, which isn't happening to the Hulk.



> Really you cannot possibly win this.



Hulk cannot possibly win when his anti-hurricane thunderclap alone could school half of the Bleach characters? When he can break a Celestial's armour with his punch? When he can tag the Silver Surfer? When he survived Elixer's death touch? When he overloaded Absorbing Man who can absorb most of Asgard?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 20, 2008)

You want to talk hyperboles?

"HULK IS THE STRONGEST ONE THERE IS"

"NO ONE CAN BEAT HULK"

"HULK CAN DO ANYTHING"

"STUPID TRICKS DON'T WORK ON HULK"

Those are hyperboles. The hurricane thing was a direct narration - considering the levels of power the Hulk has demonstrated, I see no reason to doubt it. You want a scan of him smashing an entire underground city? That's a nice feat too.


----------



## atom (Jun 20, 2008)

Why can't this thread die? IMO the best bet Bleachverse has is Amor, and that only results in a Stalemate. 99/100 times The Hulk stomps, 1/100 times Bleach gets lucky and amor controls the Hulk and stalemate is resulted from such.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 20, 2008)

Yorouchi > Hulk. 

She bought that fatass Hachi to that secret room. He is the 13 feet tall round guy. 
*Spoiler*: __ 





To see Hachi's size in comparison to normal people.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 20, 2008)

For all you know she used a forklift.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2008)

Keep in mind she picked up Hacchi PLUS 6 other random people


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 20, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Keep in mind she picked up Hacchi PLUS 6 other random people



7      .

She also had to evade the guards and investigators that were searching the room.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 20, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Hulk HAS overpowered the STRONGEST hurricane in history. I'm not saying that he can, I'm saying that he HAS. If you've beaten Superman into a pulp, damn right you can take Supergirl. You can take Batman? You can take Robin.
> 
> *this hasn't been seen in action......there is not an actual comparison we can make of the two to actually confirm the statement, and really, that thunderclap didn't look all that great. it was obviously exaggerated.*
> 
> ...



*why do you keep doing that? are you in that bad of a spot that you need to exaggerate this bad? was surfer moving in FTL speed when hulk touched him? thats the only thing that matters, jeez this is dumb, its like saying if anyone touches flash than that makes them able to tag  him when he actually moves at top speed.*



> When he survived Elixer's death touch? When he overloaded Absorbing Man who can absorb most of Asgard?



death touch? wasn't it only suppose to overload his healing factor or something, jeez. you really need to stop exaggerating. plus the properties of his  "death touch" and soi fons shikai are different. ( if you disagree than provide scans of him killing a shinigami or something similar.)


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 20, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Hulk generally ignores bullets unless they are forged out of adamantium, and even then, while they hurt, they are far from crippling. He has, however, punched the Silver Surfer. Hulk might not move faster than Bleach characters without jumping, but I'll be damned if he can't nail them mid-Shunpo.



Who hasn't punched the silver surfer? Thing has punched the silver surfer. does that make the thing as fast as hulk? Going by your basis, then since Spider-man beat Firelord with his bare hands, he should have the strength to do that to Silver surfer too. And since silver surfer stalemated Jesus Cable, then spider-man could stalemate Jesus Cable. And Black Panther put Silver Surfer in an arm lock. He should be able to do the same to firelord, or thanos, or thing, Jesus Cable or Terrax, right? What I'm trying to say that it's all relative. I the 2nd X-men movie, wolverine got taken down by 1 bullet to the head for almost 2 minutes. In the third movie, he tanks the pheonix's disintegration AoE power.




> Lol, Zommari hasn't flown. These are characters at their strongest, meaning they are in a state similar to them being in HM. Shinigami and Hollows only fly in the living world. Which basically makes it a feat that can only be pulled off 1/3 of the time. And the question still remains. You take control of the Hulk, then what? Nothing Bleach has is cutting him, with the vague possibility of Soi-Fon's Shikai lurking about, although I consider it pretty obvious that any weapon of the kind should require piercing, which isn't happening to the Hulk.



Just because Zommari hasn't flown doesn't mean he can't. Ichigo and Grimmjow both flew during their fight in Hueco Mundo. Ichigo also flew twice in Soul Society, albeit with items given to him by Yoroichi. As far as Soi Fon's shikai, Soi Fon's weapon did pierce Yoroichi but it didn't go that deep. if you look at the fight she had with Yoroichi she got her on the face and Yoroichi wasn't even bleeding from it but there was a butterfly there. And as for taking over his body I already gave 3 different things they could do. If he was amor'd Kira could use his shikai on him 30 times and Hulk would weigh over 53 million tons, making the Hulk immoblie. An espada could also use Caja Negacion on Hulk, effectively ring-outing him. Or they could always banish him to Hueco Mundo by dropping him in a Garganta. And the third option is to simply remove hulk's soul from his body, then give him a soul burial.



> Hulk cannot possibly win when his anti-hurricane thunderclap alone could school half of the Bleach characters? When he can break a Celestial's armour with his punch? When he can tag the Silver Surfer? When he survived Elixer's death touch? When he overloaded Absorbing Man who can absorb most of Asgard?



The Hurricane beating clap that doesn't even damage the ground he's on? Ulqiorra kicked ichigo through a solid wall in Hueco Mundo. One of Grimmjow's darts detroyed an entire pillar and ichigo took 5 of them. But Hulks thunderclap beats hurricane and destroys dimensions but doesn't even destroy the ground he's standing on. 


I just went and bought WWH: X_men, cause it serves as the best estimate of how Hulk would fight a large group at once. While I don't know most of the newer X-men I can describe them and how they fared against him. First I'll list the people who hurt hulk and how
X-23 :cut with claws
Cyclops: Optic blasts made wounds all over his body.
Wolverine: claws
Kitty: Phased him into the ground.
Collosus: Punched him with enough force to make his mouth bleed.
Depowered Juggernaut: Punch to the mouth to make him bleed as well.
Some guy stabs him with Vibranium knives
Strong guy returnign one of Hulk's punches with the same force and strength.


Hulks Thunderclaps rarely keep anyone down for long, and they're not very omni directional. They take out 4 people at the most, so how is he gonna take out 100's of shinigami and hollows with them? It's not like they're gonna all stand there and wait their turn to get blown away.


----------



## Bullet (Jun 20, 2008)

wiplok said:


> well, i dont know much about WWH but couldnt mayuri's bankai poison the hulk and kill him?
> or is he immune to poison?



What anime is that in your avatar and sig?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you trying to deny that Hulk's thunderclap > hurricane? I don't care what artistic licence is used to keep the ground there, he overpowered the hurricane with his clap. What the hell is your point? That clap can take any Bleach character easily.

Hulk claps, everyone close to him dies. Hulk claps again, everyone who tried to get close dies again. So on and so forth.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

> death touch? wasn't it only suppose to overload his healing factor or something, jeez. you really need to stop exaggerating. plus the properties of his "death touch" and soi fons shikai are different. ( if you disagree than provide scans of him killing a shinigami or something similar.)



Elixir has killed people with his death touch. Soi Fon has killed nobody. Show scans of her killing anything with her shikai.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Elixir has killed people with his death touch. Soi Fon has killed nobody. Show scans of her killing anything with her shikai.



so, does that mean you think yoruichi would have survived the two hits?
please answer this.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> so, does that mean you think yoruichi would have survived the two hits?
> please answer this.



Show scans of her shikai killing anyone.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Show scans of her shikai killing anyone.



just answer my question sylar, all that is needed is a yes or no.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 21, 2008)

I think Yoruichi wouldn't have gotten hit a second time. Of course, I'm not Sylar.
You realise I could fire the same question back at you. Do you think Elixer's death touch wouldn't kill a shinigami as per the rules of the OBD?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> just answer my question sylar, all that is needed is a yes or no.



Do you have scans of Soi Fon killing anyone? Yes or no?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Do you have scans of Soi Fon killing anyone? Yes or no?



sylar, I asked you first. just answer mine and the answer to yours will arrive.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> sylar, I asked you first. just answer mine and the answer to yours will arrive.



Actually you didn't ask first. I did. Do you have scans of Soi Fon killing someone with her shikai?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Actually you didn't ask first. I did.



oh, I am probably mistaking you for someone else, I remember this being brought up before. like 20 some pages back....so technically I asked first.




> Do you have scans of Soi Fon killing someone with her shikai?



we can due this all day man, I am not budging. why not answer mine first though?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> oh, I am probably mistaking you for someone else, I remember this being brought up before. like 20 some pages back....so technically I asked first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So by refusing to answer you concede that you have no scans of Soi Fon killing someone with her shikai?


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So by refusing to answer you concede that you have no scans of Soi Fon killing someone with her shikai?



did you hear me say no? I never said I wouldn't answer this,( I actually even said yes I would.) all I am saying is that I want you to answer to my question first, its simple. but what about you? huh? why not answer mine. (  )


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> did you hear me say no? I never said I wouldn't answer this,( I actually even said yes I would.) all I am saying is that I want to hear you answer to my question first, its simple. but what about you? huh? why not answer mine. (  )



Do you have scans of Soi Fon using her shikai to kill anyone? Yes or no?

Stop avoiding and dodging the question. Provide scans.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 21, 2008)

Using horrible copouts to avoid a question that cannot be proved because there doesnt exists scans of it 

Pretty sure you can take it as an concession Sylar


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Do you have scans of Soi Fon using her shikai to kill anyone?



due you think that yoruichi would have survived the two hits?

( we can due this all day buddy.)


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 21, 2008)

Answer the man sylar, he asked first.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> due you think that yoruichi would have survived the two hits?
> 
> ( we can due this all day buddy.)



Scans. Yes or no?



Sōsuke Aizen said:


> Answer the man sylar, he asked first.



Uh no he didn't.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Scans. Yes or no?



fine, ok. look here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



answer mine first sylar.






> Uh no he didn't.



Uh yes I did.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> fine, ok. look here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Concession Accepted. All further posts of yours are null and void as you've proven once and for all that you are full of more crap than a waste disposal plant.



> Uh yes I did.



No, you didn't.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 21, 2008)

What's so difficult about admitting there are no scans of Soi Fon killing anyone? I'm pretty sure there are clips against the Bounto, but that's not really canon.

There are no clips, Yoruichi would probably have died against the second touch, should it have connected, of which there is next to no chance, since Yoruichi is pretty much the fastest person in Soul Society. Doesn't prove a thing though, Yoruichi hurt herself punching Yammi. Hulk would have liquidised him in one touch. Their physiological standards are completely different. I might as well be comparing a Gundam to Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Concession Accepted. All further posts of yours are null and void as you've proven once and for all that you are full of more crap than a waste disposal plant.



my my sylar, no reason for such words.....but ok, I accept your Concession under the basis that the question was asked by me first and that I even accepted your proposal on me answer your question.( right after you answered mine of course.)

but again, concession accepted.




> No, you didn't.




yes, I really did.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 21, 2008)

And Sylar asked at post #818. Tony copped out by answering a question with a question at #819. Sylar asked first.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 21, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> And Sylar asked at post #818. Tony copped out by answering a question with a question at #819. Sylar asked first.



its funny how you where able to find those posts and not the post where I said that I already asked this question like 20 pages ago......hm....funny. ( either that or you just ignored it.)


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 21, 2008)

Then bring up the post where you did such a thing. Besides, whether you asked the question 20 pages ago has no bearing on the fact that you answered a question with a question, which is a cop-out. You have no scans, admit it.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 21, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Then bring up the post where you did such a thing.



remember the whole me not rebringing anything I have stated previously in this thread speach I gave? I am not repeating my previous post, I have said that quite a few times already, and like I am saying to everyone else. if you don't feel like digging it up yourself than thats on you. Believe what you wish, a guy can only take so much repeating.



> Besides, whether you asked the question 20 pages ago has no bearing on the fact that you answered a question with a question, which is a cop-out.



no, I asked first, so I should get my answer first. besides, sylar was doing the same thing. and jeez your bias, this is the last I will answer of you......your kinda pissing me off.




> You have no scans, admit it.



I will provide my answer when sylar provides his. that is all.


----------

